# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  List of Liberty-minded Candidates for US Congress (2014)

## Smart3

*Election Candidates*


*US House*
----------------------------------

*Arizona*
Paul Gosar (R-incumbent) AZ-4 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Matt Salmon (R-incumbent) AZ-5 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
David Schweikert (R-incumbent) AZ-6 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*California* 
Doug LaMalfa (R-incumbent) CA-1 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Tom McClintock (R-incumbent) CA-4 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
John Dennis (R) CA-12 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Art Alas (R) CA-32 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Dana Rohrabacher (R-Incumbent) CA-48 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)
Carl DeMaio (R) CA-52 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Colorado*
Tisha Casida  (I) CO-3 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Delaware*
Rose Izzo (R) DE-1 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Florida*

Ted Yoho (R-incumbent) FL-3 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Ron DeSantis (R-incumbent) FL-6 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Bill Posey (R-incumbent) FL-8 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)
Curt Clawson (R) FL-19 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Georgia*
Barry Loudermilk (R) GA-11 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Tom Graves (R-incumbent) GA-14 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Idaho*
Raul Labrador (R-incumbent) ID-1  - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Iowa*
Rod Blum (R) IA-1 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Kansas*
Tim Huelskamp (R-Incumbent) KS-1 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Kentucky*
Thomas Massie (R-incumbent) KY-4 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Louisiana*
Paul Dietzel (R) LA-6 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Maine*
Blaine Richardson (I) ME-2  - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Maryland*
Dan Bongino (R) MD-6 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Massachusetts*
Richard Tisei (R) MA-6 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Michigan*
Justin Amash (R-incumbent) MI-3 - (purity: ★★★★★)
George Brikho (R) MI-9 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Minnesota*
Tom Emmer (R) MN-6 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Stewart Mills (R) MN-8 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Mississippi*
Tavish Kelly (R) MS-4 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Missouri*
Jason Smith (R-incumbent) MO-8 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*New Hampshire*
Marilinda Garcia (R) NH-2  - (purity: ★★★☆☆)


*New Jersey*
Scott Garrett (R-incumbent) NJ-5 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)
Alieta Eck  (R) NJ-12  - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*New York*
Chris Gibson (R-incumbent) NY-19 - (purity: ★☆☆☆☆)

*North Carolina*
Walter Jones (R-incumbent) NC-3 - ( ★★★★☆) 
Mark Walker  (R) NC-6 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Mark Meadows (R-incumbent) NC-11 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Vince Coakley  (R) NC-12 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Oklahoma*
Jim Bridenstine (R-incumbent) OK-1  - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Markwayne Mullin (R-incumbent) OK-2  - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Oregon*
Dennis Linthicum  (R) OR-2 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Art Robinson  (R) OR-4 -  ★★★★★) 

*South Carolina*
Mark Sanford (R-incumbent) SC-1 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Jeff Duncan (R-incumbent) SC-3 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Trey Gowdy (R-incumbent) SC-4 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)
Mick Mulvaney (R-incumbent) SC-5 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Tennessee*
Jimmy Duncan (R-incumbent) TN-2 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Utah*
Mia Love (R) UT-4 (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Virginia*
Kevin Meynardie  (R) VA-2 (purity: ★★★★★)
Dave Brat  (R) VA-7 (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Morgan Griffith (R-incumbent) VA-9 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Washington*
Clint Didier  (R) WA-4  ★★★★★) 

*West Virginia*
Alex Mooney (R-incumbent) WV-2 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Wisconsin*
Reid Ribble  (R-incumbent) WI-8 - (purity: ★★★☆☆) 

*US Senate*
-------------------------------------

*Louisiana*
Rob Maness (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆) 

*Maine*
Erick Bennett (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

Green Purity indicates endorsement by Ron Paul


Check out http://libertycandidates.com/ for more Liberty Candidate endorsements!

______________

Dropped out: John Douglas (R) GA-10 [3★], David Seaman (R) FL-23 [3★], Eric Reyes (R) IL-17
Lost: Paul McKinley (R) IL-2 [4★]
Separate list in post 3. Refer to that if you don't want to see candidates that don't vote with us 90-100% of the time.

Credits to: Compromise , Spoa,

----------


## Eric21ND

I'm surprised Baldwin only got 4 stars?  What is he lacking on?

----------


## Smart3

> I'm surprised Baldwin only got 4 stars?  What is he lacking on?


I suppose it's subjective at that point. Whether a candidate is a 4 or 5 star, we need to get them elected.

_____________________________

Alternative list containing only GOP and only strict liberty-constitutionalists:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...andidates-2014

----------


## Maximus

We can go a long way towards helping Joe Miller and Gary Johnson (who just built himself a huge network of donors) if they decide to run, and I'd love to knock out Lindsay Graham.

After Ted Cruz's win in the TX primary, I think we can also help Robert Paul through the primaries should he decide to run.  The grassroots is there.  I'm excited already.

The Senate side of things looks very promising.

----------


## Smart3

> We can go a long way towards helping Joe Miller and Gary Johnson (who just built himself a huge network of donors) if they decide to run, and I'd love to knock out Lindsay Graham.
> 
> After Ted Cruz's win in the TX primary, I think we can also help Robert Paul through the primaries should he decide to run.  The grassroots is there.  I'm excited already.
> 
> The Senate side of things looks very promising.


With the right retirements, we can double or triple our U.S. House numbers too. 

I'm with you on the Robert Paul idea.

----------


## RonPaul25

1.  Shouldn't you wait till these people actually announce their gonna run

2.  How can you assign stars to people who haven't even voted on a single issue

----------


## whoisjohngalt

I went to a YAL meeting at UNT to watch Robert speak. He addressed calls for him to run and basically said that it ain't gonna happen. He wants to spend time with his kids and is happy running his practice. I jokingly asked him, "Can you at least run for a House seat?" It would be nice, but it's nearly definite that it won't happen.

----------


## compromise

Incumbents:
Bill Posey FL-15 (3 stars), RP Liberty Caucus member
Scott Garrett NJ-5 (2-3 stars), RP Liberty Caucus member and LPAC 2012 speaker

Speculative:
Connie Mack FL-14 (3-4 stars)
Michael Baumgartner WA-1 (5 stars)

----------


## Smart3

> 1.  Shouldn't you wait till these people actually announce their gonna run
> 
> 2.  How can you assign stars to people who haven't even voted on a single issue


A number of the non-incumbents won't launch their bids for another year, so why wait? We should know who might run to plot out our strategy.

As for purity stars, I believe they're assigned based on positions on the issues and how close the candidate is to Dr. Paul. If you'd like to dispute the stars, please do so per candidate.

----------


## compromise

More incumbents:
RP Liberty Caucus members:
Jack Kingston GA-1
Jeff Miller FL-1
(Both opposed Libya, probably 2 stars for both, maybe 3 stars for Jack for going against Patriot Act)

Others:
Chris Gibson NY-19 (3-4 stars, voted against NDAA, Patriot Act and Ryan plan, opposed Libya and wants to cut military spending)
Jeff Duncan SC-3 (2-3 stars, voted against NDAA, part of Amash's Liberty Caucus)
Paul Gosar AZ-1 (2-3 stars, voted against NDAA)

A speculative:
Mia Love UT-4 (2-3 stars, very strong fiscally and reducing size of gov't, endorsed by Reason)

Here are some roll calls to help you find liberty incumbents:

NDAA 2012 (Look for the Nays):
http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2011/roll932.xml

Libya Kucinich Resolution (Look for the Yeas):
http://www.govtrack.us/congress/votes/112-2011/h412

Patriot Act 2011 (Look for the Nays):
http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2011/roll036.xml

Smith-Amash NDAA Amendment (Look for the Yeas):
http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2012/roll270.xml

----------


## AJ Antimony

Bentivolio may have a very tough primary election since his district never really had a primary for 2012. He needs to show his constituents that he's strongly opposing Obama and they will hopefully warm up to him.

----------


## T.hill

Robert Paul did make it clear he was not going to run for senate seat in 2012, but he left the future more ambiguous.

----------


## T.hill

http// politics.blogs.foxnews.com/2011/04/22/robert-paul-says-texas-senate-bid-unlikely#ixzz2D2HQmlK




> "I'm never going to say I won't ever run for office, but I think running for Senate probably is not going to happen this time,"

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Connie Mack just lost. Has he already confirmed he is running in 2014? (I hope he does)

----------


## Smart3

> Connie Mack just lost. Has he already confirmed he is running in 2014? (I hope he does)


 Speculative/Draft candidates are in italics until they start a formal campaign.

----------


## Adrock

Right now I would be happy to see Miller and Davis running for Senate. I am hoping that we can get a liberty candidate through the Colorado GOP primary too. A good fusion candidate would do wonders there.

I am excited about the house too. I am hoping we field some good candidates where incumbents decide to retire. There are also some GOP leaning seats in California we could do really well in if we get some of our people through the primary.

----------


## compromise

Kansas:
Tim Huelskamp KS-1, 2 stars? Incumbent

Georgia:
Paul Broun Senate, speculative

Utah:
Mia Love UT-4, 3 stars? (she likes Ron Paul and Bastiat and is very conservative), speculative

Arizona:
Paul Gosar AZ-4, 2-3 stars? Incumbent

Oklahoma:
Jim Bridenstine OK-1, 2 stars? Incumbent

Pennsylvania:
Michael Fitzpatrick PA-8, 1-2 stars? Incumbent

Wisconsin:
Reid Ribble WI-8, 3 stars? Incumbent

Kentucky:
Gurley Martin Senate, 3-4 stars?

Michigan:
Dan Benishek MI-1, 2 stars? Incumbent

Virginia:
Morgan Griffith VA-9, 2-3 stars? Incumbent

New York:
Chris Gibson NY-19, 1 star? (good on civil liberties and military spending, but a RINO/centrist) incumbent

South Carolina:
Tim Scott Senate, 1-2 stars? Incumbent (wasn't a liberty candidate while he was in the House, but fairly good compared to many of his Senate colleagues, very conservative, anti-foreign aid, opposed intervention in Libya)
Jeff Duncan SC-3, 2 stars? Incumbent
Mick Mulvaney SC-5, 3 stars? Incumbent

Massachusetts:
Richard Tisei MA-6, speculative

Btw, why does Walsh have 2 stars and Posey have 3 stars? Walsh is a little more fiscally conservative, got an RP endorsement in 2012 and voted well on NDAA, they should swop ratings. Jimmy Duncan is also a lot more conservative than Walter Jones and just as non-interventionist (possibly even more so, because Duncan voted against Iraq), 3 stars is pretty low for him. Bentivolio probably should go down to 3 or 4 stars for some of his recent votes.

Also, Denny Rehberg said he's not running for Senate again. 
http://www.bozemandailychronicle.com...a4bcf887a.html

----------


## Smart3

How are you coming at these stars? The goal of the list is to create awareness of solid pro-civil liberties, fiscally responsible and principled candidates. Not to create a Tea/Liberty list. I have decided to add Griffith, Gosar, etc but unless you clarify the inclusion of Gibson, Ribble, etc I won't add them.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> Utah:
> Mia Love UT-4, 3 stars? (she likes Ron Paul and Bastiat and is very conservative), speculative


Considering how narrow of a lead Jim Matheson had over her (something around 3,000 votes, I believe) and how long it took to actually call the race, she _could_, in theory, clinch it if she gave it another go. Not sure what she'd have to change, but provided Utah doesn't become bluer by 2014, she could have a shot.

----------


## RonPaul25

half of these people are pro-war, how are you rating them. In my opinion anti-war>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>free market economics

----------


## RonPaul25

also half of these people have zero chance of winning, we need to spend on candidates who can actually win, even if there are only a few, otherwise we are throwing away money

----------


## ican'tvote

> also half of these people have zero chance of winning, we need to spend on candidates who can actually win, even if there are only a few, otherwise we are throwing away money


These lists are useful for people who live in these areas and are unsure who to vote for.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> How are you coming at these stars? The goal of the list is to create awareness of solid pro-civil liberties, fiscally responsible and principled candidates. Not to create a Tea/Liberty list. I have decided to add Griffith, Gosar, etc but unless you clarify the inclusion of Gibson, Ribble, etc I won't add them.


See my blog.

----------


## compromise

> How are you coming at these stars? The goal of the list is to create awareness of solid pro-civil liberties, fiscally responsible and principled candidates. Not to create a Tea/Liberty list. I have decided to add Griffith, Gosar, etc but unless you clarify the inclusion of Gibson, Ribble, etc I won't add them.


Ribble:
http://wi.rlc.org/2011/12/rlc-wi-pra...ing-liberties/
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ts-to-Pentagon

Gibson:
http://thehill.com/blogs/floor-actio...nguage-in-ndaa
http://www.examiner.com/article/ny-c...-act-extension

Btw, Gurley Martin has confirmed he's running, he's not speculative any more.

----------


## ProvincialPeasant

I think it's more important to swallow some of the anti-establishment conservatives already in the House (i.e. the ones who voted against Boehner, fiscal cliff, etc.). This way we can massively increase the liberty influence in the House, and also do so immediately.

Also, liberty candidates in red districts should be desirable. Most liberty candidates cannot beat Democrats in even districts because they are used to battling within the GOP and have disdain for being a polished politician. Also, RP endorsements should not be important. We HAVE to get people who aren't involved with RP to vote against NDAA. There is a lot of potential for this if we don't insist on prostrations before the liberty movement, but rather philosophical agreement (i.e. in the case of Ted Cruz and Mike Lee, both of whom are constitutionalists not from the liberty movement strictly-speaking).

----------


## compromise

> I think it's more important to swallow some of the anti-establishment conservatives already in the House (i.e. the ones who voted against Boehner, fiscal cliff, etc.). This way we can massively increase the liberty influence in the House, and also do so immediately.
> 
> Also, liberty candidates in red districts should be desirable. Most liberty candidates cannot beat Democrats in even districts because they are used to battling within the GOP and have disdain for being a polished politician. Also, RP endorsements should not be important. We HAVE to get people who aren't involved with RP to vote against NDAA. There is a lot of potential for this if we don't insist on prostrations before the liberty movement, but rather philosophical agreement (i.e. in the case of Ted Cruz and Mike Lee, both of whom are constitutionalists not from the liberty movement strictly-speaking).


Cruz and Lee may not have been from the liberty movement, but they certainly were supported by the liberty movement and it's leaders from the start. Lee was endorsed by Ron and Cruz was endorsed by Ron, Rand and Amash.

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty

If you can get somebody who agrees with you on economics and domestic issues, civil liberties, and at least some of the same foreign policy they are worth supporting.

----------


## compromise

> How are you coming at these stars? The goal of the list is to create awareness of solid pro-civil liberties, fiscally responsible and principled candidates. Not to create a Tea/Liberty list. I have decided to add Griffith, Gosar, etc but unless you clarify the inclusion of Gibson, Ribble, etc I won't add them.


Mia Love was listed as a liberty candidate by Reason:
http://reason.com/archives/2012/10/2...h-candidates/1

Why is Weber 3 stars? Massie says he's talked with Weber extensively and is sure he's nothing close to a liberty candidate.

----------


## compromise

Paul Broun confirmed he's running for Senate, so probably good to take him off speculative and also off the House of Representatives part.

Here are a couple of other guys you might consider adding:
Phil Roe - Voted against the Patriot Act in 2011 and NDAA 2012
Michael Fitzpatrick - Voted against the Patriot Act 2011
Trey Gowdy - Voted against NDAA 2012
Todd Rokita - Voted against NDAA 2012
All of the above are considered to be fiscally conservative/Tea. 

http://www.govtrack.us/congress/votes/112-2011/h932

----------


## Smart3

> Paul Broun confirmed he's running for Senate, so probably good to take him off speculative and also off the House of Representatives part.
> 
> Here are a couple of other guys you might consider adding:
> Phil Roe - Voted against the Patriot Act in 2011 and NDAA 2012
> Michael Fitzpatrick - Voted against the Patriot Act 2011
> Trey Gowdy - Voted against NDAA 2012
> Todd Rokita - Voted against NDAA 2012
> All of the above are considered to be fiscally conservative/Tea. 
> 
> http://www.govtrack.us/congress/votes/112-2011/h932


I won't add Fitzpatrick and Rokita due to their affiliation with the Knights of Columbus. 

I did add Gowdy, oversight on my part.

With respect to Phil Roe:
" There is no role more critical for the *federal government than protecting our nation*. The men and women who serve our nation in the armed forces deserve the best we can give them and their families deserve our full support too.

Phil opposed President Obama’s efforts to *cut* our national missile defense program. He voted to impose *tough sanctions* on the radical regime of Iran while strongly supporting our closest ally in the Middle East - *Israel*." 

I also see that he's voted pretty much with Cantor on everything except the Patriot Act and NDAA, which earns him perhaps a 1 star.

----------


## supermario21

What is so bad about being affiliated with the KoC?

----------


## supermario21

Also, anyone in Louisiana we could possibly field? Senator Landrieu said yesterday that the country has no spending problem, and the only ones that believe it does watch Fox News...

That's a surefire way to lose reelection in a deep red state, especially when she's never won more than 52% of the vote, even in a Dem wave year like 2006...

----------


## Michigan11

Let's take Kerry Bentivolio off of the list for now, til we see his votes

----------


## Smart3

> What is so bad about being affiliated with the KoC?


Fascist organization. You can look into their past on your own. Rick Santorum belongs to it.




> Let's take Kerry Bentivolio off of the list for now, til we see his votes


I don't think that is fair. If he continues betraying us then he'll lose a star... and if he continues come primary season, he'll lose another star.

I've dropped him 5 to 4 already. Meaning he is not Paul/Massie/Amash but more Yoho.

----------


## american.swan

Liberty-minded?  What does that mean? How many "tea party" candidates like Rubio will we have? If I'm a warmonger neo-con sheep who believes in getting the government out of marriage entirely, I'm I liberty minded?   Should we have catigories for candidates.

If a candidate has no prior political experience, than all we're talking about is some sort of unprovable liberty rhetoric. 

Everyone on this forum who can should run for some sort of local position, like city council. We need candidates for higher and higher office with voting records.

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty

I don't think there should be a penalty for the debt ceiling vote, personally.

Passing it brings forth debt reductions, despite a temporary increase. Overall though it reduces our burden.

I also understand those that didn't vote for it, but I think the ends can justify the means if the issue is the same.

----------


## Spoa

> Fascist organization. You can look into their past on your own. Rick Santorum belongs to it.


Disagree strongly. The Knights of Columbus is a charity organization within the Catholic Church. They do a lot of charity work and hardly get into policy matters (besides what the Catholic Church states: abortion and same-sex marriage are against the Bible, etc). Just because Rick Santorum belongs to it doesn't make it a bad organization.

----------


## Spoa

> I don't think that is fair. If he continues betraying us then he'll lose a star... and if he continues come primary season, he'll lose another star.
> 
> I've dropped him 5 to 4 already. Meaning he is not Paul/Massie/Amash but more Yoho.


It should be noted that Yoho has voted more with Massie and Amash than Bentivolio has.  If Yoho keeps this up, he should receive a promotion to 5 stars.

----------


## Smart3

> It should be noted that Yoho has voted more with Massie and Amash than Bentivolio has.  If Yoho keeps this up, he should receive a promotion to 5 stars.


I agree. 

the KoC are still fascists, even if they do charity. I'm not comfortable with the list being as large as it already is. I wanted a list of just "our guys" (proven liberty candidates).

----------


## compromise

The KoC emblem had a Fasces in it prior to the use of the Fasces by the Fascists. Santorum is not really a fascist either, just an idiot. I don't think being a member of an organization that is not blatantly but is rumored by some to be fascist disqualifies you. People should look at your voting record.

----------


## Nathan Hale

can we make this sticky, please?

----------


## Canderson

Kwiatkowski said she would run again. Can we get her up there?

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Liberty-minded?  What does that mean? How many "tea party" candidates like Rubio will we have? If I'm a warmonger neo-con sheep who believes in getting the government out of marriage entirely, I'm I liberty minded?   Should we have catigories for candidates.
> 
> If a candidate has no prior political experience, than all we're talking about is some sort of unprovable liberty rhetoric. 
> 
> Everyone on this forum who can should run for some sort of local position, like city council. We need candidates for higher and higher office with voting records.


For further explanation see my blog.

----------


## sailingaway

The ranking doesn't include civil liberties, every one could have voted for indefinite detention and the patriot act. For me, that makes this list unusable, and it isn't an official liberty list for here, it is just one Bastiat likes.

Everyone should evaluate the candidates themselves, imho.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> The ranking doesn't include civil liberties, every one could have voted for indefinite detention and the patriot act. For me, that makes this list unusable, and it isn't an official liberty list for here, it is just one Bastiat likes.
> 
> Everyone should evaluate the candidates themselves, imho.


I like the star rating system.  I do take civil liberties into consideration.

----------


## sailingaway

How has it changed from when it didn't?

But still it is one ranking, not one selected by the forum as a group or anything.

That is what I was clarifying.

How do you factor in civil liberties?

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> How has it changed from when it didn't?
> 
> But still it is one ranking, not one selected by the forum as a group or anything.
> 
> That is what I was clarifying.
> 
> How do you factor in civil liberties?


You have me confused with someone that cares about the "official" rating system.  I do like the concept of a rating system because things aren't always black and white.  Supporters need to have an honest conversation about these matters.  Are we willing to support a candidate that will move the liberty ball only a few yards or inches compared to others?  That's the value in this system.  It also parses expectations.  We generally know what we're getting with these candidates.  

As for civil liberties you read about their views on the matter, statements they made, previous legislation they supported or voted against.  We're pretty good at putting candidates through the ringer on here and other sites.  That's where this forum is valuable because some posters are closer to these candidates than others.  Take Gunny's support for Greg Brannon.  Gunny is a well-respected member here so his opinion carries a great deal of weight to me.  Everything I've seen, read, and heard from people on the ground point to Brannon being a potential Green Five Star liberty candidate ★★★★★ Now we just need the Pauls to give their stamp of approval.  I think the rating process is much more organic than you think, at least it is for me.

----------


## sailingaway

If someone voted for NDAA what does that do to their stars?

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty

> If someone voted for NDAA what does that do to their stars?


You have to take into consideration what their votes were on the Smith-Amash and Gohmert amendments.

NDAA does not mean indefinite detention, it is a several hundred page military spending bill.

----------


## BSU kid

Is there anyway to make a less subjective liberty candidate list, so we can have a sticky? That way I know who to support and who is running without having to dig through all the threads in this sub forum.

----------


## Spoa

I've always said that I like Senator Tim Scott (R-SC). If he continues voting like he has, I suggest we put him on the list.

Here are some of his major votes so far:
Voted against Sandy Funding
Voted against raising the debt ceiling
Voted against the motion to proceed on VAWA
Voted against VAWA
Voted for Senator Paul's amendment to stop sending F-16s to Egypt
Voted against changing the rules of the senate

He hasn't had one bad vote yet in the senate.

----------


## Smart3

> I've always said that I like Senator Tim Scott (R-SC). If he continues voting like he has, I suggest we put him on the list.
> 
> Here are some of his major votes so far:
> Voted against Sandy Funding
> Voted against raising the debt ceiling
> Voted against the motion to proceed on VAWA
> Voted against VAWA
> Voted for Senator Paul's amendment to stop sending F-16s to Egypt
> Voted against changing the rules of the senate
> ...


If he votes for the Audit again and votes against any new SOPA/CISPA then I will add him as a two-star. He's still "new" in the sense of being in Congress for only 2 years. We seem to have higher standards for Senators than for Reps.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> I've always said that I like Senator Tim Scott (R-SC). If he continues voting like he has, I suggest we put him on the list.
> 
> Here are some of his major votes so far:
> Voted against Sandy Funding
> Voted against raising the debt ceiling
> Voted against the motion to proceed on VAWA
> Voted against VAWA
> Voted for Senator Paul's amendment to stop sending F-16s to Egypt
> Voted against changing the rules of the senate
> ...


How can someone who voted to extend the PATRIOT Act be considered a Liberty candidate? Isn't anyone here concerned about the loss of civil liberties anymore? 

I realize that no one is going to be a "perfect" candidate, but there are things that should automatically disqualify someone from wearing the label of "Liberty Candidate"...voting to diminish civil liberties should definitely be at the top of the list of disqualifiers.  In my opinion.

----------


## Smart3

> How can someone who voted to extend the PATRIOT Act be considered a Liberty candidate? Isn't anyone here concerned about the loss of civil liberties anymore? 
> 
> I realize that no one is going to be a "perfect" candidate, but there are things that should automatically disqualify someone from wearing the label of "Liberty Candidate"...voting to diminish civil liberties should definitely be at the top of the list of disqualifiers.  In my opinion.


That is precisely why he is not on the list now and won't be. Do remember Spoa has very very low standards for candidates. He's not a libertarian, more of a traditional conservative.

----------


## Spoa

> How can someone who voted to extend the PATRIOT Act be considered a Liberty candidate? Isn't anyone here concerned about the loss of civil liberties anymore? 
> 
> I realize that no one is going to be a "perfect" candidate, but there are things that should automatically disqualify someone from wearing the label of "Liberty Candidate"...voting to diminish civil liberties should definitely be at the top of the list of disqualifiers.  In my opinion.


Of course I (and others like me) care about civil liberties. I include that in the scorecard that I have. But I would disagree on it being a disqualifier because I do not see people that disagree with me 20% of the time as an enemy, instead I see them as 80% friend. It should be noted that in an entire session of congress, there are less votes on civil liberties than there are on fiscal responsibility bills. And Senator Tim Scott has generally been good with fiscal responsibility.

I would not fight to have him as a 5-star. He definitely doesn't deserve higher than a 3-star. But the point I am making is that his votes have largely helped the Liberty movement (especially in our goal and hope to defeat Graham). Imagine in a primary debate, one of Graham's opponents could ask him something like, "Why did you vote to send F-16s to Egypt especially when Senator Scott voted against sending F-16s to Egypt?" 

Also, I should add that Senator Scott voted with Senator Paul against the nomination of Kayatta for Judge (even Senators Cruz/Lee voted in favor of this judge). http://www.senate.gov/legislative/LI...n=1&vote=00020

*So I agree that we should wait and see, but I just wanted to open up a suggestion that Senator Scott should be looked at for a possible addition to the list (I am so far leaning to supporting his re-election for senate)...and I hope a good primary challenger comes up to challenge RINO Graham!*

(Thanks to Smart3 and cajuncocoa for having a polite debate with me.)

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty

Personally I think you at least have to be strong in either civil liberties or foreign policy to qualify. If they have neither I wouldn't list them.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Of course I (and others like me) care about civil liberties. I include that in the scorecard that I have. But I would disagree on it being a disqualifier because *I do not see people that disagree with me 20% of the time as an enemy, instead I see them as 80% friend.* It should be noted that in an entire session of congress, there are less votes on civil liberties than there are on fiscal responsibility bills. And Senator Tim Scott has generally been good with fiscal responsibility.
> 
> (Thanks to Smart3 and cajuncocoa for having a polite debate with me.)


Thanks for the rep, and back to you.  I do believe we need to have polite debates when we disagree on issues!

As for the 20%/80% thing, my problem with assessing it that way is that some issues are much more important than others.  While it may break down to disagreeing with him only 20% of the time, what is included in that 20% could be a deal breaker.  For me, a vote for the PATRIOT Act is such a deal breaker....even for someone with whom I may agree the other 80% of the time.

----------


## Spoa

> Personally I think you at least have to be strong in either civil liberties or foreign policy to qualify. If they have neither I wouldn't list them.


I'd state that Senator Scott is pretty strong in foreign policy (though not 100% with us). The fact that he had the guts to vote against his senior senator (Graham) on the issue of F-16s is quite good. He's also voted against foreign aid in the past.

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty

I don't have a scorecard per say, but I do look at very valuable ones like the JBS voting index for Constitutional issues and the FreedomWorks index for fiscal issues.

I also look at individual positions/votes on things like civil liberties. If somebody wants to reform/abolish the TSA, has voted against the PATRIOT Act, and has voted for the   Smith-Amash and Gohmert indefinite detention amendments, they are definitely worth adding to the list because it is clear they believe in upholding the Bill of Rights.

I think some things carry more weight than others. For example, wanting to abolish the Federal Reserve can make up for deficiencies in other areas when it comes to the ranking, because a position like that is so important to the movement. Same thing for speaking out against occupational wars.

I am going to go through the list (only of the incumbents because they have a record) and create my own rankings which will probably be pretty similar to the OP's. That way we can compare and contrast. edit-I might do it later when things are more conclusive

----------


## Spoa

> Thanks for the rep, and back to you.  I do believe we need to have polite debates when we disagree on issues!
> 
> As for the 20%/80% thing, my problem with assessing it that way is that some issues are much more important than others.  While it may break down to disagreeing with him only 20% of the time, what is included in that 20% could be a deal breaker.  For me, a vote for the PATRIOT Act is such a deal breaker....even for someone with whom I may agree the other 80% of the time.


Fair enough. That's why I think each individual has to decide who to support/not support. All of us will likely agree on many candidates, but we may just have to agree to disagree on others (that doesn't mean we can't keep fighting for our own candidates). That is why I believe it is important for everyone to do their own research (the list is just a helpful tool...each person should make an effort to research on his/her own).

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty

> I'd state that Senator Scott is pretty strong in foreign policy (though not 100% with us). The fact that he had the guts to vote against his senior senator (Graham) on the issue of F-16s is quite good. He's also voted against foreign aid in the past.


I consider stances foreign aid and international organizations important subsets of foreign policy, though not as important as overal vision for America's role in the world. I definitely consider it.

----------


## eleganz

What is Gary Johnson going to do next?

----------


## T.hill

> *Primary Election Candidates*
> Exact dates of primary TBA
> 
> Speculative/Draft candidates are in italics until they start a formal campaign. 
> 
> *US House*
> ----------------------------------
> 
> *Arizona*
> ...


*Possible Additions
*Iowa House*
Rod Blum
Kent Sorenson

*Iowa Senate*
Drew Ivers
David Fischer
AJ Spiker
___________________
Bump.

----------


## Smart3

Was under the impression that none of those were possibilities except perhaps Rod Blum again. If you notice I haven't included everyone from the 2012 list because they haven't all expressed an interest in running again. 

You have inspired me to create a draft list for those who haven't publicly stated intent to run or haven't been rumored to seriously consider running again. 

I don't want a list of 150-200 names.

----------


## T.hill

> Was under the impression that none of those were possibilities except perhaps Rod Blum again. If you notice I haven't included everyone from the 2012 list because they haven't all expressed an interest in running again. 
> 
> You have inspired me to create a draft list for those who haven't publicly stated intent to run or haven't been rumored to seriously consider running again. 
> 
> I don't want a list of 150-200 names.



That's fair, but all the potential senate candidates I listed have been rumored to be possibly seriously consider running in 2014. 

http://www.politico.com/story/2013/0...759_Page2.html
http://globegazette.com/news/iowa/ha...a4bcf887a.html

----------


## compromise

House:
Louie Gohmert (R-TX-1) - amended NDAA, offered Rand his boots during the filibuster (2-3 stars)
Jim Bridenstine (R-OK-1) - has been exceptionally fiscally conservative and is often praised by Massie (2-3 stars)
Bob Barr (R-GA-11) (2-4 stars)

Senate:
Bob Conley (R/D-SC) (speculative) (4-5 stars)
Justin Amash (R-MI) (speculative) (5 stars)
Ken Buck (R-CO) (speculative) (3-4 stars)
Tim Huelskamp (R-KS) (speculative) (2 stars)
John Raese (R-WV) (speculative) (2 stars)
John Sununu (R-NH) (speculative) (1-2 stars)

----------


## Spoa

> House:
> Louie Gohmert (R-TX-1) - amended NDAA, offered Rand his boots during the filibuster (2-3 stars)
> Jim Bridenstine (R-OK-1) - has been exceptionally fiscally conservative and is often praised by Massie (2-3 stars)
> Bob Barr (R-GA-11) (2-4 stars)
> 
> Senate:
> Bob Conley (R/D-SC) (speculative) (4-5 stars)
> Justin Amash (R-MI) (speculative) (5 stars)
> Ken Buck (R-CO) (speculative) (3-4 stars)
> ...


I agree with adding these people to the list.

----------


## TaftFan

Suggestons on ratings:

Raise Huelskamp to 3
Reduce Love to 3
Raise Broun to 4
Reduce Martin to 3
Raise Baldwin to 5
Reduce Bentivolio to 3

Also I believe Weber may be useless, and so far the only reason he is on the list is that Paul endorsed him because he was his successor. He may need to be removed before long, but we can watch.

----------


## TaftFan

My tentative ratings in bold. 




> House:
> Louie Gohmert (R-TX-1) - amended NDAA, offered Rand his boots during the filibuster (2-3 stars)  *2*
> Jim Bridenstine (R-OK-1) - has been exceptionally fiscally conservative and is often praised by Massie (2-3 stars) *3*
> Bob Barr (R-GA-11) (2-4 stars) *4*
> 
> Senate:
> Bob Conley (R/D-SC) (speculative) (4-5 stars) *4* *Focus on Bright instead?*
> Justin Amash (R-MI) (speculative) (5 stars) *5*
> Ken Buck (R-CO) (speculative) (3-4 stars) *3*
> ...

----------


## Adrock

Bentivolio needs to drop to at least a three star.

----------


## sailingaway

Robert Lowry in Texas District 23 - Ron endorsed him for the seat in 2010 against the current Congressman

----------


## AdamL

> Bentivolio needs to drop to at least a three star.


3 stars for Bentivolio is about 2 or 3 stars too many. Dude's a total disaster. Personally, I'd remove him from the list entirely...

----------


## Spoa

> 3 stars for Bentivolio is about 2 or 3 stars too many. Dude's a total disaster. Personally, I'd remove him from the list entirely...


I think we want to give him a few more months. Remember that he's done some good things: Co-sponsored Rep. Massie's Hemp Bill, Voted against the Sandy funding bill (with loads of wasteful spending), and he at least explains his positions on his Facebook page. I definitely don't think he's done as good as we want him to, but I'd say give him a few more months to improve.

----------


## Adrock

> 3 stars for Bentivolio is about 2 or 3 stars too many. Dude's a total disaster. Personally, I'd remove him from the list entirely...


You could pretty easily talk me into that. Tell you the truth he kind of pissed me off because I feel he pretty much lied to me. I feel duped because I donated to him.

----------


## compromise

Trey Radel, Florida incumbent Republican. He's working with Massie and Amash on civil liberties legislation and stood with Rand on the Senate floor. He took Mack's seat after Mack ran for Senate.

----------


## Smart3

> Trey Radel, Florida incumbent Republican. He's working with Massie and Amash on civil liberties legislation and stood with Rand on the Senate floor. He took Mack's seat after Mack ran for Senate.


I'm pretty sure I said earlier in the thread that I'd add him once he proved himself. He has done so and is now added.

----------


## compromise

> House:
> Louie Gohmert (R-TX-1) - amended NDAA, offered Rand his boots during the filibuster (2-3 stars)
> Jim Bridenstine (R-OK-1) - has been exceptionally fiscally conservative and is often praised by Massie (2-3 stars)
> Bob Barr (R-GA-11) (2-4 stars)
> 
> Senate:
> Bob Conley (R/D-SC) (speculative) (4-5 stars)
> Justin Amash (R-MI) (speculative) (5 stars)
> Ken Buck (R-CO) (speculative) (3-4 stars)
> ...


Bumping this back up. Amash Senate is definitely worth adding.

----------


## TaftFan

bump. This should be stickied

----------


## Michael Landon

Disregard this post until further notice.... 

- ML

----------


## T.hill

There's a few Congressmen who are members of the House Liberty Caucus that aren't listed here; Rob Woodall of GA, Tim Walberg of MI, Vicky Hartzler of MO, and Todd Rokita of IN. There might be a good reason for why they're not listed, but I'm just wondering.

----------


## Spoa

> There's a few Congressmen who are members of the House Liberty Caucus that aren't listed here; Rob Woodall of GA, Tim Walberg of MI, Vicky Hartzler of MO, and Todd Rokita of IN. There might be a good reason for why they're not listed, but I'm just wondering.


Woodall should be added. Walberg and Rokita are somewhat fiscally conservative, but they don't fight often. Hartzler is establishment and a Boehner follower...she should not be added.

----------


## TaftFan

> Woodall should be added.


Other than introducing the Fair Tax, Woodall doesn't stand out to me. Mid 80's FreedomWorks score. Got a 69 from the JBS Freedom Index (issues specific to Ron Paul supporters mainly) which is very bad.

I would add Bob Barr to this list though as a 4 star.

----------


## compromise

Mia is no longer speculative.
http://m.usatoday.com/article/news/2010789

----------


## compromise

Mia Love's link is broken. Ribble and Baumgartner have (R) after their district, while the others all have (R) before their district.

Also:
Ribble's site - http://ribbleforcongress.com/
Gibson's site (although bear in mind Gibson is a RINO, probably the most liberal House Republican on fiscal issues and guns, he's one of the Main Street Republicans, should really have a 1 star) - http://www.chrisgibsonforcongress.com/
Jones's campaign site - http://www.walterjonescommittee.com/

Bridenstine really needs to be added, fiscally, he's on par with Massie and Amash. Stockman should probably lose a star (go down to 4). Tisei is a RINO who wants more gun restrictions and voted for Romneycare, probably should go down to 2 stars.

Amash really needs to be on the Senate list as a speculative, he's dropped a lot of hints he might run.

Fix'd for you (didn't change Stockman's or Tisei's stars though):

*Primary Election Candidates*
Exact dates of primary TBA

Speculative/Draft candidates are in italics until they start a formal campaign. 

*US House*
----------------------------------

*Arizona*
Paul Gosar (R-incumbent) AZ-4 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
David Schweikert (R-incumbent) AZ-6 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*California* 
_John Dennis_ (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

Tom McClintock (R-incumbent) CA-4 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Dana Rohrabacher (R-Incumbent) CA-48 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Colorado*
_Tisha Casida_ (I) CO-3 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Delaware*
Rose Izzo (R) DE - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Florida*
_Connie Mack_ (R) FL-14 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

Ted Yoho (R-incumbent) FL-3 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Bill Posey (R-incumbent) FL-15 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)
Trey Radel (R-incumbent) FL-19 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)
David Seaman (R) FL-23 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Georgia*

Bob Barr (R) GA-11 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Tom Graves (R-incumbent) GA-14 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Idaho*
Raul Labrador (R-incumbent) ID-1  - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Illinois*

David Williams III (R) IL-9 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Iowa*
Rod Blum (R) IA-1 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Kansas*
Tim Huelskamp (R-Incumbent) KS-1 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Kentucky*
_Chris Hightower_ (R) KY-1 - (purity: ★★★★★) 
_Angie Ballou_ (R) KY-5 - (purity: ★★★★★) 

Thomas Massie (R-incumbent) KY-4 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Massachusetts*

Richard Tisei (R) MA-6 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Michigan*
_Kurt Haskell_ (D) MI-7 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

Justin Amash (R-incumbent) MI-3 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Kerry Bentivolio (R-incumbent) MI-11 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Minnesota*
_Kurt Bills_ (R) MN-2  - (purity: ★★★★★) 

*Missouri*
_Robyn Hamlin_  (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) 

*New Jersey*

Scott Garrett (R-incumbent) NJ-5 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*New York*

Chris Gibson (R-incumbent) NY-19 - (purity: ★☆☆☆☆)

*North Carolina*

Walter Jones (R-incumbent) NC-3 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Oklahoma*
Jim Bridenstine (R-incumbent) OK-1  - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Markwayne Mullin (R-incumbent) OK-2  - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Pennsylvania*
Travis Schooley (R) PA-9 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*South Carolina*
Mark Sanford (R) SC-1 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Jeff Duncan (R-incumbent) SC-3 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Trey Gowdy (R-incumbent) SC-4 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)
Mick Mulvaney (R-incumbent) SC-5 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Tennessee*
Jimmy Duncan (R-incumbent) TN-2 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Texas*
Tony Arterburn (R) TX-4 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Randy Weber (R-incumbent) TX-14 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)
Matt McCall (R) TX-21 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Robert Lowry (R) TX-23 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Steve Stockman (R-incumbent) TX-36 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Utah*

Jason Chaffetz (R-incumbent) UT-3 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)
Mia Love (R) UT-4 (purity: ★★★★☆)


*Virginia*
Morgan Griffith (R-incumbent) VA-9 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Washington*
_Michael Baumgartner_  (R) WA-1 - (purity: ★★★★☆) 

*Wisconsin*
Reid Ribble  (R) WI-8 - (purity: ★★★☆☆) 

*US Senate*
-------------------------------------
*Alaska*
_Joe Miller_ (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) _ Last ran in: 2010_

*Delaware*
_Kevin Wade_ (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆) _ Last ran in: 2012_

*Georgia*
Paul Broun (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)  _ Last ran in: N/A_

*Illinois*
_Joe Walsh_ (R) - (purity: ★★☆☆☆) _ Last ran in: N/A_

*Iowa*
_Kent Sorenson_ (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)  _ Last ran in: N/A_

*Kentucky*
Gurley Martin (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) _ Last ran in: 2010_

*Maine*
_Scott D'Amboise_ (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)  _ Last ran in: 2012_

*Michigan*
_Scotty Boman_ (L) - (purity: ★★★★★) _ Last ran in: 2012_
_Justin Amash_ (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) _ Last ran in: N/A_

*Minnesota*
_Kurt Bills_ (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) _ Last ran in: 2012_

*Mississippi*
_Chris McDaniel_ (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)  _ Last ran in: N/A_

*Montana*
_Chuck Baldwin_ (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆) _ Last ran in: N/A_

*New Hampshire*
_Jim Forsythe_ (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)  _ Last ran in: N/A_ 

*New Mexico*
_Jon Barrie_ (I) - (purity: ★★★★★) _ Last ran in: 2012_
_Gary Johnson_ (R/L) - (purity: ★★★★★) _ Last ran in: N/A_

*North Carolina*
Greg Brannon (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) _ Last ran in: N/A_

*Oregon*
_Art Robinson_ (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) _ Last ran in: N/A_

*Rhode Island*
_Barry Hinckley_ (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) _ Last ran in: 2012_

*South Carolina*
_Lee Bright_ (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) _ Last ran in: N/A_
_Nancy Mace_ (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)  _ Last ran in: N/A_

*Tennessee*
_Zach Poskevich_ (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) _ Last ran in: 2012_

*Texas*
_Robert Paul_  (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) _ Last ran in: N/A_

*Virginia*
_Jamie Radtke_ (R) -  - (purity: ★★★☆☆) _ Last ran in: 2012_

*West Virginia*
Pat McGeehan (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆) _ Last ran in: N/A_

Green Purity indicates endorsement by Ron Paul


Check out http://libertycandidates.com/ for more Liberty Candidate endorsements!

----------


## Smart3

Thanks, I had tried to fix the Mia Love link but it wasn't working for some reason.

----------


## Carsten2012b

None in Indiana  Oh well, there will be by the time 2020 comes along. I'll personally be running for Indiana's 4th district in the House, I hope.

----------


## compromise

http://www.rohrabacher.com/
Rohrabacher's campaign site.

Ribble is an incumbent.

Fix'd (changed Stockman's and Tisei's stars this time, feel free to switch back):

*Primary Election Candidates*
Exact dates of primary TBA

Speculative/Draft candidates are in italics until they start a formal campaign. 

*US House*
----------------------------------

*Arizona*
Paul Gosar (R-incumbent) AZ-4 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
David Schweikert (R-incumbent) AZ-6 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*California* 
_John Dennis_ (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

Tom McClintock (R-incumbent) CA-4 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Dana Rohrabacher (R-incumbent) CA-48 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Colorado*
_Tisha Casida_ (I) CO-3 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Delaware*
Rose Izzo (R) DE - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Florida*
_Connie Mack_ (R) FL-14 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

Ted Yoho (R-incumbent) FL-3 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Bill Posey (R-incumbent) FL-15 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)
Trey Radel (R-incumbent) FL-19 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)
David Seaman (R) FL-23 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Georgia*

Bob Barr (R) GA-11 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Tom Graves (R-incumbent) GA-14 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Idaho*
Raul Labrador (R-incumbent) ID-1  - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Illinois*

David Williams III (R) IL-9 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Iowa*
Rod Blum (R) IA-1 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Kansas*
Tim Huelskamp (R-incumbent) KS-1 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Kentucky*
_Chris Hightower_ (R) KY-1 - (purity: ★★★★★) 
_Angie Ballou_ (R) KY-5 - (purity: ★★★★★) 

Thomas Massie (R-incumbent) KY-4 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Massachusetts*

Richard Tisei (R) MA-6 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Michigan*
_Kurt Haskell_ (D) MI-7 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

Justin Amash (R-incumbent) MI-3 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Kerry Bentivolio (R-incumbent) MI-11 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Minnesota*
_Kurt Bills_ (R) MN-2  - (purity: ★★★★★) 

*Missouri*
_Robyn Hamlin_  (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) 

*New Jersey*

Scott Garrett (R-incumbent) NJ-5 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*New York*

Chris Gibson (R-incumbent) NY-19 - (purity: ★☆☆☆☆)

*North Carolina*

Walter Jones (R-incumbent) NC-3 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Oklahoma*
Jim Bridenstine (R-incumbent) OK-1  - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Markwayne Mullin (R-incumbent) OK-2  - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Pennsylvania*
Travis Schooley (R) PA-9 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*South Carolina*
Mark Sanford (R) SC-1 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Jeff Duncan (R-incumbent) SC-3 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Trey Gowdy (R-incumbent) SC-4 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)
Mick Mulvaney (R-incumbent) SC-5 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Tennessee*
Jimmy Duncan (R-incumbent) TN-2 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Texas*
Tony Arterburn (R) TX-4 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Randy Weber (R-incumbent) TX-14 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)
Matt McCall (R) TX-21 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Robert Lowry (R) TX-23 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Steve Stockman (R-incumbent) TX-36 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Utah*

Jason Chaffetz (R-incumbent) UT-3 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)
Mia Love (R) UT-4 (purity: ★★★★☆)


*Virginia*
Morgan Griffith (R-incumbent) VA-9 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Washington*
_Michael Baumgartner_  (R) WA-1 - (purity: ★★★★☆) 

*Wisconsin*
Reid Ribble  (R-incumbent) WI-8 - (purity: ★★★☆☆) 

*US Senate*
-------------------------------------
*Alaska*
_Joe Miller_ (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) _ Last ran in: 2010_

*Delaware*
_Kevin Wade_ (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆) _ Last ran in: 2012_

*Georgia*
Paul Broun (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)  _ Last ran in: N/A_

*Illinois*
_Joe Walsh_ (R) - (purity: ★★☆☆☆) _ Last ran in: N/A_

*Iowa*
_Kent Sorenson_ (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)  _ Last ran in: N/A_

*Kentucky*
Gurley Martin (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) _ Last ran in: 2010_

*Maine*
_Scott D'Amboise_ (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)  _ Last ran in: 2012_

*Michigan*
_Scotty Boman_ (L) - (purity: ★★★★★) _ Last ran in: 2012_
_Justin Amash_ (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) _ Last ran in: N/A_

*Minnesota*
_Kurt Bills_ (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) _ Last ran in: 2012_

*Mississippi*
_Chris McDaniel_ (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)  _ Last ran in: N/A_

*Montana*
_Chuck Baldwin_ (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆) _ Last ran in: N/A_

*New Hampshire*
_Jim Forsythe_ (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)  _ Last ran in: N/A_ 

*New Mexico*
_Jon Barrie_ (I) - (purity: ★★★★★) _ Last ran in: 2012_
_Gary Johnson_ (R/L) - (purity: ★★★★★) _ Last ran in: N/A_

*North Carolina*
Greg Brannon (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) _ Last ran in: N/A_

*Oregon*
_Art Robinson_ (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) _ Last ran in: N/A_

*Rhode Island*
_Barry Hinckley_ (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) _ Last ran in: 2012_

*South Carolina*
_Lee Bright_ (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) _ Last ran in: N/A_
_Nancy Mace_ (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)  _ Last ran in: N/A_

*Tennessee*
_Zach Poskevich_ (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) _ Last ran in: 2012_

*Texas*
_Robert Paul_  (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) _ Last ran in: N/A_

*Virginia*
_Jamie Radtke_ (R) -  - (purity: ★★★☆☆) _ Last ran in: 2012_

*West Virginia*
Pat McGeehan (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆) _ Last ran in: N/A_

Green Purity indicates endorsement by Ron Paul


Check out http://libertycandidates.com/ for more Liberty Candidate endorsements!

______________

----------


## compromise

Gohmert and Meadows voted against CISPA.

http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2013/roll117.xml

----------


## Spoa

Bridenstine should definitely be increased to a 4-star rating! He released a great statement explaining his vote AGAINST CISPA! 




> Bridenstine Votes Against CISPA
> Apr 18, 2013 Jim's Blog
> Today, after careful consideration, I decided to vote against the final passage of the Cyber Intelligence Sharing and Protection Act (CISPA).  To be clear, there are provisions of the bill that are very good and I support, but there are also provisions that prevented me from supporting it.
> 
> However, CISPA should have stopped there.  In my opinion, it went too far in the provisions that encouraged private companies to share information.  The bill grants immunity to private companies when they share information with the government and with other private entities.  Entities choosing to participate in CISPA could simply not offer customers credible commitments that they will not break privacy contracts.  While attempting to increase information sharing, CISPA undermines the sanctity of a contract.


http://bridenstine.house.gov/media-c...-against-cispa

----------


## Michael Landon

I'm editing this post because the previous post was posted prematurely.

- ML

----------


## Natural Citizen

Rose Izzo sounds just like Rosie Perez. Is funny. Have a listen... http://www.roseizzoforcongress.com/videos.htm Some video of hger firing off at the range at the end of the Biden clip. Watch the second one though. She sounds just like her.

----------


## T.hill

Should probably check David Seaman- FL 23, because I don't think he's even running anymore. I think he actually dropped out 4 months ago in January.

----------


## compromise

Tisei really should get a 1 star, 2 at most.

He supports an assault weapon ban: http://tiseiforcongress.com/news/tie...-control/2440/
He also voted for Romneycare: http://boston.com/community/blogs/le...t_history.html

His liberalism is up there with Chris Gibson.

Louie Gohmert is very conservative, and has shown his commitment to civil liberties by voting against CISPA.

Also, add Brannon's campaign site: http://gregbrannon.com/

----------


## gwax23

This is a cool thread. I need to read these forums more often.

----------


## Adrock

We don't have anyone running for Paul Broun's open seat? (GA10)

----------


## TaftFan

> We don't have anyone running for Paul Broun's open seat? (GA10)


TMOT is too egoistic to do it.

----------


## Champ

Personally, I would give Bob Barr 1 star.

I enjoy lists like this with ratings, even if some view them as subjective.  Gives someone who isn't keeping detailed track of all of these guys a quick glimpse of what the field looks like for us.

----------


## Smart3

> Personally, I would give Bob Barr 1 star.
> 
> I enjoy lists like this with ratings, even if some view them as subjective.  Gives someone who isn't keeping detailed track of all of these guys a quick glimpse of what the field looks like for us.


Barr hasn't changed any of his policy positions from 2008. He will be downgraded the moment he goes against us, like Bentivolio.

----------


## T.hill

> Barr hasn't changed any of his policy positions from 2008. He will be downgraded the moment he goes against us, like Bentivolio.


Hey, I checked out David Seaman FL-23 and I couldn't find much, other than an article that said he dropped out in January. I clicked on his name to get re-directed to his campaign website and isn't even up anymore.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> *federal government than protecting our nation*


Well, that is supposed to be their job, so unless you're an ancap you really shouldn't have a problem with that.  Although I agree that the sanctions and "Alliance with Israel" are bad policies.

----------


## Smart3

> Hey, I checked out David Seaman FL-23 and I couldn't find much, other than an article that said he dropped out in January. I clicked on his name to get re-directed to his campaign website and isn't even up anymore.


Fixed. Thanks.

----------


## Adrock

> Barr hasn't changed any of his policy positions from 2008. He will be downgraded the moment he goes against us, like Bentivolio.


I am surprised Bentivolio isn't at a three star.

----------


## Spoa

> I am surprised Bentivolio isn't at a three star.



It is really up to each individual. I think he deserves to keep a four star and we will see how he votes on the major upcoming debt ceiling increase. He was one of the few to vote against CISPA and has come out against the Internet tax. He also has voted against a few big government legislation and supports Massie's hemp bill.

----------


## Brett85

How does Joe Miller get five stars, but Paul Broun only gets three stars?

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> We don't have anyone running for Paul Broun's open seat? (GA10)


Looks like its east of Atlanta around the Athens area.  Not sure if we have any liberty people out there.  Seems ripe for the taking though.

----------


## Spoa

> Looks like its east of Atlanta around the Athens area.  Not sure if we have any liberty people out there.  Seems ripe for the taking though.


John Douglas was running there, but he dropped out.

There are two decent candidates that I am looking at. Brian Slowinski (http://www.voteslowinski.com/VoteSlo....com/HOME.html) and Jody Hice (http://jodyhiceforcongress.com/). We have to back the strongest conservative here because RINO State Rep. Donna Sheldon is running and has the establishment behind her (she voted for the major transportation tax here in Georgia!).

----------


## Adrock

It would be terrible for an establishment type to win that R+14 seat. If we don't have any liberty candidates jump in, a tea party type may do. Slowinski wants to Audit the Fed.

----------


## TaftFan

> It would be terrible for an establishment type to win that R+14 seat. If we don't have any liberty candidates jump in, a tea party type may do. Slowinski wants to Audit the Fed.


He spoke at the Republican Liberty Caucus convention in GA.




Says he worked for Ron Paul in Iowa in 2008.

----------


## Brett85

Why is Pat McGeehan from West Virginia only a three star candidate?  I thought he was basically a Ron Paul Republican?

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> It would be terrible for an establishment type to win that R+14 seat. If we don't have any liberty candidates jump in, a tea party type may do. Slowinski wants to Audit the Fed.


http://chronicle.augusta.com/news/go...-district-seat

Well, according to this and a YouTube video he posted, he intends to. What are his odds between him, Gary Gerrard, and Sheldon? If Sheldon indeed has establishment backing, she already has that base covered as far as numbers.

----------


## Smart3

> Why is Pat McGeehan from West Virginia only a three star candidate?  I thought he was basically a Ron Paul Republican?


The default is 3-star for any liberty candidate. He will be upgraded once his site is built and we know his positions better. I think he'll end up a 4-star.




> How does Joe Miller get five stars, but Paul Broun only gets three stars?


The 5-stars was inherited from the previous thread. Since there is no clear distinction between four and five stars, I've arbitrarily kept Joe at 5 stars as he would almost certainly be endorsed by Dr. Paul and also because ideologically he's closest to Rand and Mike. (who are both 5-stars, IIRC)

As for Broun, his rejection of Dr. Paul's foreign policy is what is keeping him back.

----------


## johndeal

So which of these guys have the best shot at winning? I prefer giving to people who have a legitimate shot at winning and I'm looking to start donating soon. Five stars is best but I've given to four star guys before.

----------


## TaftFan

> So which of these guys have the best shot at winning? I prefer giving to people who have a legitimate shot at winning and I'm looking to start donating soon. Five stars is best but I've given to four star guys before.


I would say don't donate to the incumbents.

Lowry in Texas and Blum in Iowa are in somewhat Democratic districts but I see them as having the best chances to get into the House. Depending on whether old Ralph Hall runs again, Arterburn will have a good shot.

Paul Broun in Georgia has the best shot out of anybody on the list, and would be an oustanding addition to the Senate. Pro-civil liberties, introduced the END the Fed bill, and strong fiscally. He isn't RP on FP, but also isn't a neocon.

----------


## compromise

Sanford should be changed to an (R-incumbent) now as he's now already a congressman.

Tisei really needs to lose some stars.

Gurley Martin's site: http://www.gurleylmartin.com/

Btw, doesn't Lee also reject Ron Paul's foreign policy?

----------


## cajuncocoa

Minister Derrick Grayson (TMOT) has announced his candidacy for U.S. Senate in Georgia.  

http://www.grayson2014.com/

----------


## Peace&Freedom

These discussions of races should be accompanied not with liberty ratings, but district trend stats by voting history (R+14, D+8, R+3, D+20, etc) that show which party is dominant in the district or state. X+5 or less (winner gets <55% of the vote) indicates a competitive or toss-up seat. In my view, any trend showing X+6 or more indicates it's a X seat, especially if it's been true for a couple of election cycles. Then it all becomes a matter of high percentage math.

For "work within the GOP" folks, that means only pursue installing liberty Republicans in competitive +5 or less situations, or in R+6 or higher cases. The key here is avoiding wasted effort in trying to win or hold a seat as a Republican that is safely or strongly Democratic by history.

For "work independent of building within a major party" folks, that means only pursue installing liberty candidates in competitive/toss-up +5 or less situations, or in open seat primary situations in R+6/D+6 or higher cases. The key here is avoiding wasted effort in trying to win or hold a seat safely held by a non-liberty incumbent of either major party. Support a liberty candidate who runs for an open seat, in the primary of the dominant major party in the district/state (established by voting history).

----------


## Smart3

> Minister Derrick Grayson (TMOT) has announced his candidacy for U.S. Senate in Georgia.  
> 
> http://www.grayson2014.com/


Added




> These discussions of races should be accompanied not with liberty ratings, *but district trend stats by voting history* (R+14, D+8, R+3, D+20, etc) that show which party is dominant in the district or state. X+5 or less (winner gets <55% of the vote) indicates a competitive or toss-up seat. In my view, any trend showing X+6 or more indicates it's a X seat, especially if it's been true for a couple of election cycles. Then it all becomes a matter of high percentage math.
> 
> For "work within the GOP" folks, that means only pursue installing liberty Republicans in competitive +5 or less situations, or in R+6 or higher cases. The key here is avoiding wasted effort in trying to win or hold a seat as a Republican that is safely or strongly Democratic by history.
> 
> For "work independent of building within a major party" folks, that means only pursue installing liberty candidates in competitive/toss-up +5 or less situations, or in open seat primary situations in R+6/D+6 or higher cases. The key here is avoiding wasted effort in trying to win or hold a seat safely held by a non-liberty incumbent or either major party. Support a liberty candidate who runs for an open seat, in the primary of the dominant major party in the district/state (established by voting history).


I'd add them if someone did the work for me. I just don't have the spare time.

----------


## compromise

Derrick Grayson is NOT Ron Paul endorsed.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Derrick Grayson is NOT Ron Paul endorsed.


But...but....but....endorsements are meaningless!

----------


## compromise

> But...but....but....endorsements are meaningless!


I didn't say endorsements were meaningless.

Isn't it a little "collectivist" to group together all members of the pro-Rand faction in that way based on the words of just a few? Also, if Ron supports him, then why don't you? I thought Ron was always right? 

Isn't there a huge difference between an incumbent Senator with presidential ambitions endorsing his party's presidential nominee and a former Congressman at the end of his political career endorsing a candidate in a Senate primary? I'm pretty sure the latter endorsement is far more meaningful as it isn't obligatory and shows genuine enthusiasm for the candidate.

Paul Broun is the only liberty candidate who can get through this primary. TMOT is rhetorically far too extreme for conservatives, while Broun can unite the liberty movement and the Tea Party and beat the establishment.

Also, the first page of this thread is misleading activists, either intentionally or unintentionally, into thinking that TMOT is a Ron Paul endorsed candidate by highlighting his stars in green. That is certainly not true. That's why I said he was not endorsed by Ron Paul.

----------


## schiffheadbaby

> I didn't say endorsements were meaningless.
> 
> Isn't it a little "collectivist" to group together all members of the pro-Rand faction in that way based on the words of just a few? Also, if Ron supports him, then why don't you? I thought Ron was always right? 
> 
> Isn't there a huge difference between an incumbent Senator with presidential ambitions endorsing his party's presidential nominee and a former Congressman at the end of his political career endorsing a candidate in a Senate primary? I'm pretty sure the latter endorsement is far more meaningful as it isn't obligatory and shows genuine enthusiasm for the candidate.
> 
> Paul Broun is the only liberty candidate who can get through this primary. TMOT is rhetorically far too extreme for conservatives, while Broun can unite the liberty movement and the Tea Party and beat the establishment.
> 
> Also, the first page of this thread is misleading activists, either intentionally or unintentionally, into thinking that TMOT is a Ron Paul endorsed candidate by highlighting his stars in green. That is certainly not true. That's why I said he was not endorsed by Ron Paul.


TMOT is at least willing to be honest.  Paul Broun explicitly said he doesn't agree with Ron Paul's foreign policy.  So we are just supposed to ignore that altogether?

----------


## compromise

> TMOT is at least willing to be honest.  Paul Broun explicitly said he doesn't agree with Ron Paul's foreign policy.  So we are just supposed to ignore that altogether?


I'm not arguing for TMOT to be removed from this list. I may disagree with those who vote for him, but I can still understand why some might. I was just remarking upon this thread falsely saying that TMOT was endorsed by Ron Paul, when Paul Broun is the only candidate that has been endorsed by Ron Paul in this race.

----------


## compromise

Jason Smith (R) MO-8

He's the Republican nominee in the June 4 special election. Endorsed by Palin, Steelman and Tea Party Express. When he was asked who his favorite Representative in the House was, he said the following:




> In the House, I like the background of  [Congressman] Justin Amash. He’s a young guy, 32, same age as me, he’s a congressmen from Michigan. On every vote he takes, he writes a blog about why he voted the way he did and puts it on his website. He was kicked off the budget committee, he’s a strong conservative.


He also likes Massie's and Cato's pages on Facebook (he only likes about 30 pages total).

----------


## Smart3

> Jason Smith (R) MO-8
> 
> He's the Republican nominee in the June 4 special election. Endorsed by Palin, Steelman and Tea Party Express. When he was asked who his favorite Representative in the House was, he said the following:
> 
> 
> 
> He also likes Massie's and Cato's pages on Facebook (he only likes about 30 pages total).


Smith has no policy positions listed on his site other than the basics. He doesn't mention the Fed, foreign policy, SOPA-CISPA-PIPA, NDAA, etc. I won't list him if we know so little about him. 

I said this earlier btw.

----------


## Spoa

> Smith has no policy positions listed on his site other than the basics. He doesn't mention the Fed, foreign policy, SOPA-CISPA-PIPA, NDAA, etc. I won't list him if we know so little about him. 
> 
> I said this earlier btw.


I know he opposes NDAA and indefinite detention: http://llphsecondrevolution.wordpres...on-the-issues/

----------


## compromise

Don Volaric (R) MI-9 5*
George Brikho (R) MI-9 3* (has some left/green leanings as he's an environmentalist and supports GMO labeling)

----------


## Smart3

Last edited by Smart3; Today at 02:31 PM. Reason: Don Volaric, George Brikho, Jason Smith

----------


## compromise

Apologies for the wrong info, Taftfan said in the other thread that Volaric has not yet announced the district he's running in.

----------


## compromise

Kline is running for re-election so Bills is MN-2 isn't happening. The district next to it, MN-6, is now an open seat because of Bachmann's retirement.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> I know he opposes NDAA and indefinite detention: http://llphsecondrevolution.wordpres...on-the-issues/


Just was looking up who I'm guessing will be his opponent, Steve Hodges- he says he opposes gun control and abortion. Though I'm personally unsure whether this is him trying to reach across the aisle to compromise.  According to Ballotpedia, he's missed a few votes, but I'm unsure whether the general electorate cares whether a politician misses a vote so long as they just reiterate talking points when they get in front of the camera.  So says this story:




> Hodges tags himself as conservative for several reasons. He holds that he is pro-gun, pro-life and fiscally responsible. His House resume shows what one would expect to see from a Southeast Missouri legislator: he is serving or has served on committees for agribusiness, agriculture policy, education appropriations, health-care policy and small business...Conversations with Hodges often quickly turn to three subjects – poverty, education and agriculture, and the connection he sees among them. On the first topic, he doesn't view the 8th district's impoverished situation too differently from challenger for the Congressional seat, Smith, who has said he sees breaking the "generational reliance on welfare" and deregulating to help small businesses and farms create jobs as keys to turning around the district's economic fortunes.


http://www.semissourian.com/story/1944244.html

Looking here, Smith has backing from what look to be big voices, Huckabee and Palin being two of them. Just wondering whether there's a lot of ground work put into this. Haven't seen whether the Missouri RLC backed him. So says Palin:




> Jason has worked tirelessly to build on the foundation of his humble beginnings and is a responsible and respected leader in the Show Me State. In Washington DC, Jason will maintain that innate sense of his community and will bring his commonsense conservatism to the halls of Congress. Jason recognizes that government is the problem, not the solution. He will protect our 2nd Amendment rights and work to promote a culture of life. We must all work together to send Mr. Smith to Washington on June 4th.


Again, say what you will about Palin, she's a lightning rod when it comes to attention. Hopefully folks have helped stump for Smith.

http://llphsecondrevolution.wordpres...nd-missouri-8/

Here are their Facebook pages:

Smith's- https://www.facebook.com/JasonSmithForMissouri

Hodges- https://www.facebook.com/steveformissouri?filter=2

----------


## jurgs01

Great thread!

----------


## jurgs01

You definitely have a more comprehensive list than I had come up with.  I think you should include websites too though in your initial link.

Possible President (2016):
Rand Paul
http://www.randpaul2016.com
http://www.randpac.com
Ted Cruz
http://www.tedcruz.org/home
Senate:
Incumbents:
Kentucky: Rand Paul (2016)
Utah: Mike Lee (2016)
http://www.leeforsenate.com
Texas: Ted Cruz (2018)
2014 Candidates:
Georgia: Derrick Grayson
http://www.grayson2014.com
Tennessee: Glen Jacobs (possible)
Alaska: Joe Miller (possible)
http://joemiller.us

House:
Missouri 8th (special election June 4th, 2013)
Bill Slantz-Libertarian
http://billslantz.com/home
California 8th;
John Dennis (not declared yet)
http://www.johndennis2012.com
Colorado 3rd:
Tisha T. Casida
http://casida2012.com
Illinois 9th:
David Earl Williams III
http://dewforcongress2014.com
Kentucky 4th:
Thomas Massie (incumbent)
http://www.thomasmassie.com
Michigan 3rd:
Justin Amash (incumbent)
http://amashforcongress.com
Michigan 11th:
Kerry Bentivolio (incumbent)
https://transaxt.com/Donate/FT6YPS/K...olioforUSCongr...
Michigan 9th:
George Brikho (running)
http://georgebrikho.com
North Carolina 3rd:
Walter Jones (incumbent)
http://www.walterjonescommittee.com

Governor:
Texas:
David Simpson (possible)
http://davidsimpson.com
New Jersey (November 5th, 2013):
Ken Kaplan-Libertarian
http://www.kaplanforgovernor.com

Fellow travelers:
California 4th:
Tom McClintock (incumbent)-fellow traveler
Georgia 7th:
Rob Woodall (incumbent)-fellow traveler
Indiana 4th:
Todd Rokita (incumbent)-fellow traveler
Idaho 1st:
Raúl Labrador (incumbent)-fellow traveler
Kansas 1st:
Tim Huelskamp (incumbent)-fellow traveler
South Carolina 4th:
Jeff Duncan (incumbent)-fellow traveler
Texas 23rd:
Robert Lowry(running)-fellow traveler
http://drlowryforcongress.com
Utah 4th:
Mia Love (Running)-Fellow traveler
http://www.love4utah.com
Utah 3rd:
Jason Chaffetz (incumbent)-fellow traveler

----------


## Adrock

Thanks for contributing jurgs. If you come by any other liberty candidates please feel free to post about them.

----------


## jurgs01

Members who live in each of these candidate's districts should set up local meetup groups dedicated to their election and link those on here too.  I think this is the year we can actually make a huge difference, but we need to focus and consolidate our effort towards a goal.  This thread is a great start.  Thanks for making!  I am setting aside a few hundred bucks a month to donate to my favorite liberty candidates.  Hope others who can are doing the same, and those who can't are helping in other ways!

----------


## Smart3

> You definitely have a more comprehensive list than I had come up with.  I think you should include websites too though in your initial link.


If a website is available it is included. This list is exclusively for candidates for Congress in 2014 (and 2013 if they're up) and usually only includes Republicans until the general election. Listing LP candidates this soon is pointless as they won't have primaries.

----------


## compromise

Ron DeSantis (R-incumbent) FL-6 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

2013 freshman. Voted against CISPA. Very strong on fiscal issues too, endorsed by FreedomWorks, Club for Growth, RedState, etc. Since arriving he's been close with Amash/Massie.

----------


## TaftFan

Take Weber off. He never ran as anything close to a liberty candidate, and has sucked so far. Ron only endorsed him because he was his replacement.

----------


## compromise

> Take Weber off. He never ran as anything close to a liberty candidate, and has sucked so far. Ron only endorsed him because he was his replacement.


I don't think he's on this list anyway.

----------


## compromise

Tom Emmer (R) MN-6 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

Volaric will be running in MI-10 this time.

----------


## jurgs01

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pat_McGeehan

Pat McGeehan West Virginia?

In 2012 he released a book entitled Printing Our Way to Poverty: The Consequences of American Inflation, which received strong praise from Congressman and former Presidential candidate Ron Paul, as well as economist Dr. Andrew Young

----------


## compromise

Mark Meadows (R-incumbent) NC-11 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
He's a 2013 freshman, voted against CISPA, signed a letter working with Amash and Massie on defending civil liberties.

Lou Gigliotti (R) TX-4 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

----------


## T.hill

Apparently, Nancy Mace is planning to officially announce in a few days.

----------


## compromise

http://robmaness.com/

 Rob Maness is running for Senate in Louisiana.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> http://robmaness.com/
> 
>  Rob Maness is running for Senate in Louisiana.


Wow, another goodie running for Senate. He's the anti-establishment choice in LA. I wonder if Cajun will support this guy.

----------


## Spoa

Ron Meyer (R-VA 11) should be added to the list:




> Ron Meyer
> The GOP politicians who stand up for this outrageous NSA overreach are a big reason young voters scoff at the party. Civil liberties matter.


He also opposed CISPA, and supports getting rid of Boehner! He's also a strong fiscal conservative.

http://articles.washingtonpost.com/2...r-john-boehner




> Meyer’s statement says he has worked as a spokesman for the conservative Young America’s Foundation and American Majority Action, and he has made frequent media appearances. He first drew real attention in December and January by helping to stir up trouble against Boehner, initally by using the hashtag “#FireBoehner” on Twitter.


Here's his website: http://ronmeyer.com/

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

On the subject of Ron Meyer, is Gerry Connolly even doing so poorly that he could be dethroned? I mean, exciting that he's running, but can he make a dent?

----------


## compromise

Matt Salmon (R-incumbent) AZ-5 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

Opposes the infinite detention provision of NDAA. Solid fiscal conservative too.

----------


## compromise

http://gregbrannon.com/
Greg Brannon's website

Add Glen Jacobs as speculative Senate for TN.

----------


## Spoa

Several members deserve another star and some deserve to lose one. http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2013/roll228.xml

----------


## Smart3

> Matt Salmon (R-incumbent) AZ-5 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
> 
> Opposes the infinite detention provision of NDAA. Solid fiscal conservative too.


I'm not a fan of his as he's so caught up in the LDS Church and was instrumental in getting same-sex marriage made illegal in Arizona. I will add him nonetheless.

----------


## compromise

Louie Gohmert voted against both NDAA and CISPA this year.

Radel should probably gain a star because he voted the right way on NDAA and the major amendments.

----------


## DonVolaric

*H.R. 1960: National Defense Authorization Act for Fiscal Year 2014* http://www.govtrack.us/congress/vote...m_medium=email Kerry Bentivolio, how many time does this fraudulent Kool-Aid guzzler need to kick you in the boys, till you take him off the list?

----------


## Brett85

There's plenty to criticize Bentivilio for, but to expect him to vote against every single defense spending bill is asking too much.  Rand has even voted for some of the NDAA's.  This NDAA didn't contain any indefinite detention provisions.

----------


## Spoa

> *H.R. 1960: National Defense Authorization Act for Fiscal Year 2014* http://www.govtrack.us/congress/vote...m_medium=email Kerry Bentivolio, how many time does this fraudulent Kool-Aid guzzler need to kick you in the boys, till you take him off the list?


Mr. Bentivolio voted against CISPA, voted for the Smith-Gibson Amendment, opposed the DHS Appropriations bill, voted against the Hurricane Sandy funding, vote for language to end the Afghanistan War by the end of 2014, etc. I would say that he isn't as good as Reps. Massie or Amash, but he deserves to continue being on our list.

----------


## DonVolaric

> There's plenty to criticize Bentivilio for, but to expect him to vote against every single defense spending bill is asking too much.  Rand has even voted for some of the NDAA's.  This NDAA didn't contain any indefinite detention provisions.


I'm surprised by your comment......How is it possible to be for "The Smith-Gibson Amendment to the NDAA, which prohibits the government from indefinitely detaining you without charge or trial, failed 200-226" when *(H.R. 1960: National Defense Authorization Act for Fiscal Year 2014)* this bill funds the NDAA & yes Indefinite Detention. Justin Amash & many other liberty Republicans had no problem voting *NO.*

----------


## Brett85

> I'm surprised by your comment......How is it possible to be for "The Smith-Gibson Amendment to the NDAA, which prohibits the government from indefinitely detaining you without charge or trial, failed 200-226" when *(H.R. 1960: National Defense Authorization Act for Fiscal Year 2014)* this bill funds the NDAA & yes Indefinite Detention. Justin Amash & many other liberty Republicans had no problem voting *NO.*


The purpose of the Smith-Gibson amendment was to repeal the indefinite detention provision contained in the 2012 NDAA.  There may have been other reasons to oppose this year's NDAA, such as the war funding, but this year's NDAA didn't contain any indefinite detention provisions.

----------


## compromise

Dan Bongino was on the 2012 RPF liberty candidates list when he ran for Senate. Now he's running for MD-6, a swing seat. Good on fiscal issues and civil liberties.

http://www.bongino.com/

----------


## DonVolaric

> The purpose of the Smith-Gibson amendment was to repeal the indefinite detention provision contained in the 2012 NDAA.  There may have been other reasons to oppose this year's NDAA, such as the war funding, but this year's NDAA didn't contain any indefinite detention provisions.


 Yes I understand your point.....Indefinite Detention is already the law! Now it has the funds $$$$$$ to enforce. This bill is to fund *(Fiscal 2014)* & more amendments.

----------


## DonVolaric

> Mr. Bentivolio voted against CISPA, voted for the Smith-Gibson Amendment, opposed the DHS Appropriations bill, voted against the Hurricane Sandy funding, vote for language to end the Afghanistan War by the end of 2014, etc. I would say that he isn't as good as Reps. Massie or Amash, but he deserves to continue being on our list.


 We will have to agree to disagree. Mr. Bentivolio a personal friend or use to be (My Choice) ran on no more growing big government. Kerry Quote: "We have a spending problem, not a revenue problem". C4L Chairman & Vice Chairman as well as RLC MI Chairman & Regional Chairman all have the same opinion as mine. If the liberty movement in Michigan (Chairman's) are done with Mr. Bentivolio, then who would no better?

----------


## Smart3

Paul Hannosh added. Mansoor already said he's not looking to run for Congress in 2014 so I'm not adding him.

----------


## Michael Landon

We have a Liberty candidate running against John Kline for the Republican nomination: David Gerson.

http://www.gerson2012.com/

- ML

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> We have a Liberty candidate running against John Kline for the Republican nomination: David Gerson.
> 
> http://www.gerson2012.com/
> 
> - ML


Does Gerson have a built in base and name recognition? Also, how is his approval rating? If he's not doing too badly, can't imagine it'd be a simple battle.

----------


## PatrickHenry1

> We will have to agree to disagree. Mr. Bentivolio a personal friend or use to be (My Choice) ran on no more growing big government. Kerry Quote: "We have a spending problem, not a revenue problem". C4L Chairman & Vice Chairman as well as RLC MI Chairman & Regional Chairman all have the same opinion as mine. If the liberty movement in Michigan (Chairman's) are done with Mr. Bentivolio, then who would no better?


I agree and am also curious as to why this is even a discussion. I'm even more curious as to how he made it on the list of featured speakers at LPAC!? He ran as a Liberty candidate and got elected because of our help but yet the moment he gets to Washington he votes to raise the debt ceiling and says "I'm a Reagan Man, Not a Ron Paul Man".

----------


## Smart3

> We have a Liberty candidate running against John Kline for the Republican nomination: David Gerson.
> 
> http://www.gerson2012.com/
> 
> - ML


Has he declared for 2014? It doesn't seem so as he hasn't updated his site.




> Does Gerson have a built in base and name recognition? Also, how is his approval rating? If he's not doing too badly, can't imagine it'd be a simple battle.


Let me put it this way - Gerson will be lucky to get one more point in 2014 than he got in 2012. You just don't beat a popular incumbent.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> Has he declared for 2014? It doesn't seem so as he hasn't updated his site.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me put it this way - Gerson will be lucky to get one more point in 2014 than he got in 2012. You just don't beat a popular incumbent.


Sounds exactly like McCain and Lindsey Graham.  I mean, on one of Nancy Mace's Facebook pages, someone posted this about Graham:




> South CArolina will keep voting for this guy. He has the progressive political machine in South Carolina locked up tight.


It's not entirely wrong.

----------


## Michael Landon

> Has he declared for 2014? It doesn't seem so as he hasn't updated his site.
> 
> 
> Let me put it this way - Gerson will be lucky to get one more point in 2014 than he got in 2012. You just don't beat a popular incumbent.


I found this:
https://www.facebook.com/#!/DavidGer...ngress?fref=ts

- ML

----------


## DonVolaric

SUPPORT:
the LIBERT-E Act (H.R. 2399) now. This is not a Republican or Democratic issue our liberty is at stake. You know the NSA, National Security Agency is spying and collecting data on every American citizen. At any time, government snoops can access your email, phone call logs, and private messages without your permission or knowledge. https://secure.freedomworks.org/site...yzrjh2.app341a Put the heat on your Representative!

----------


## compromise

Why is Stovall speculative?

Also, isn't Sciortino a socialist? How can he be a 3* candidate if he won't vote the right way on so many votes?

----------


## Smart3

> Why is Stovall speculative?
> 
> Also, isn't Sciortino a socialist? How can he be a 3* candidate if he won't vote the right way on so many votes?


Fixed and also Sciortino is positioning himself as the new Dennis Kucinich. We'll have to wait and see but according to what we already know, he does seem like a good match for Kucinich or at least Takano/Grayson. We need every vote against war and for civil liberties we can get no? And better yet he's running in Markey's district.

----------


## compromise

What is the reason for Gohmert not being on this list?

Here's a good liberty candidate listing site by Spoa, would be cool if you could link it in the OP: http://llphsecondrevolution.wordpress.com/

Also, sorted out the formatting of your "Alabama" section:

*Alabama*
_Tripp Pittman_ (R) AL-1 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

----------


## TaftFan

bump

----------


## DonVolaric

http://congress.freedomworks.org/leg...y-l-bentivolio  FreedomWorks scorecard for Mr. Bentivolio 43%. This is a done deal!

----------


## Spoa

> http://congress.freedomworks.org/leg...y-l-bentivolio  FreedomWorks scorecard for Mr. Bentivolio 43%. This is a done deal!


With all due respect Mr. Volaric, I encourage you to focus on your own race so you can get to congress and make a difference. Bentivolio may not be perfect, but he is the 2nd best in the Michigan delegation...no doubt about that.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> With all due respect Mr. Volaric, I encourage you to focus on your own race so you can get to congress and make a difference. Bentivolio may not be perfect, but he is the 2nd best in the Michigan delegation...no doubt about that.


FreedomWorks shows him as the 10th best in MI with even a Democrat being better. http://congress.freedomworks.org/legislators#state=MI

----------


## muzzled dogg

how are some of these incumbent duds ★★★★★ purity?

----------


## jurgs01

New simple liberty candidate website that promotes Ron Paul Forums 
http://candidates4liberty.com/home.html

----------


## DonVolaric

> With all due respect Mr. Volaric, I encourage you to focus on your own race so you can get to congress and make a difference. Bentivolio may not be perfect, but he is the 2nd best in the Michigan delegation...no doubt about that.


 Well said...fair enough

----------


## PatrickHenry1

> With all due respect Mr. Volaric, I encourage you to focus on your own race so you can get to congress and make a difference. Bentivolio may not be perfect, but he is the 2nd best in the Michigan delegation...no doubt about that.


Actually three others have a higher score than Bentivolio. His Freedom Works score is 50% while his record for voting with Boehner is 92%. Regardless, if any Liberty candidate openly distances himself from Ron Paul and then votes in accordance with that rhetoric, than a true Liberty candidate should be sought out to replace him. We need not make excuses for him. Making excuses and giving politicians passes when they mess up is how we gradually got to where we are.

----------


## Spoa

> Actually three others have a higher score than Bentivolio. His Freedom Works score is 50% while his record for voting with Boehner is 92%. Regardless, if any Liberty candidate openly distances himself from Ron Paul and then votes in accordance with that rhetoric, than a true Liberty candidate should be sought out to replace him. We need not make excuses for him. Making excuses and giving politicians passes when they mess up is how we gradually got to where we are.


Not making excuses for his votes, but it is important to note that Freedomworks did NOT score votes such as CISPA, Amash's (Gibson-Smith) indefinite detention amendment, spending cut amendments to defense department such as the Afghan Infrastructure Fund, all of which we would consider very important and these were votes that Bentivolio voted correctly on. Bentivolio correctly voted to cut $600 million from Pakistan foreign aid. Give him credit where credit is due is my position. 

I personally do not mind if he does not connect himself to Ron Paul. He's voted correctly on foreign aid, defense cuts, and is quite strong on liberty issues. Name a liberty issue that he has voted against us on...I can't think of any. He could certainly improve on fiscal issues, but I consider him an ally and think that we have more representatives to pick bones with than with him.

----------


## mz10

Um...who decided that Carl Sciortino should be on the list? The guy wanted to put trackers on people's cars. He is widely regarded as the most socialist member of the Massachusetts House of Representatives, and he has a lot of competition for that title. Other than a few surveillance state issues, he is _nothing even vaguely resembling_ a libertarian.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> http://congress.freedomworks.org/leg...y-l-bentivolio  FreedomWorks scorecard for Mr. Bentivolio 43%. This is a done deal!


There were over 70 C4L members (including a few of us that drove over an hour one way) and associates protesting the Gov on his speech over medicaid expansion at the Westin at 15 mile and Van Dyke (in your district) this last Monday, where were you? Saw Rep Miller signs and I kept asking locals about how the Volaric campaign was doing but not much in the way of a positive response. Perhaps, you paid to get in to the Gov's speech There were plenty of locals that would've been great for you to get in touch with to lit drop and the like.

----------


## T.hill

What about that bryan smith guy whos challenging simpson. Didn't he get endorsed by club4growth?

----------


## compromise

Eddie McCain (R) SC-2 - (purity: ★★★★★)

He's a former Libertarian Party candidate, now primarying Wilson as a Republican.

----------


## jurgs01

> Eddie McCain (R) SC-2 - (purity: ★★★★★)
> 
> He's a former Libertarian Party candidate, now primarying Wilson as a Republican.


He needs a website.  All I can find is his Facebook.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Eddie...9506311​

----------


## Smart3

Added Eddie McCain and Bryan Smith.

----------


## compromise

> He needs a website.  All I can find is his Facebook.
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Eddie...9506311​


He's working on it. Should have it up in the next few weeks.

----------


## pulp8721

Three potential liberty candidates have announced within the last few days:

*Art Halvorson- PA-9*  (arthalvorsonforcongress.com)
- He's primarying incumbent Rep. Bill Schuster, and recently released a statement condemning his vote against the Amash Amendment

*Elise Stefanik- NY-21* (http://eliseforcongress.com/)
-Former Bush Staffer, and apparently was Paul Ryan's debate coach
-Young, articulate, entrepreneur, and on her campaign website site "constitutional liberty" must be protected
-Bashed Ron Paul's foreign policy on twitter (to be expected given her background)
-Running in democratic swing district
-Potentially worth a couple stars

She also has a pretty good campaign video





*Isaac Misiuk- MA-1* (misiukforcongress.com)
-Home schooled, twenty something
-Heavy democratic district

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Stefanik is running against Bill Owens, a Democrat in _New York_. Realistically, I have to wonder how good her chances are.

----------


## pulp8721

> Stefanik is running against Bill Owens, a Democrat in _New York_. Realistically, I have to wonder how good her chances are.


Owens run reelection by two points last year.  If she runs a good campaign, doesn't make any gaffes, then she has a shot.

----------


## PatrickHenry1

> Not making excuses for his votes, but it is important to note that Freedomworks did NOT score votes such as CISPA, Amash's (Gibson-Smith) indefinite detention amendment, spending cut amendments to defense department such as the Afghan Infrastructure Fund, all of which we would consider very important and these were votes that Bentivolio voted correctly on. Bentivolio correctly voted to cut $600 million from Pakistan foreign aid. Give him credit where credit is due is my position. 
> 
> I personally do not mind if he does not connect himself to Ron Paul. He's voted correctly on foreign aid, defense cuts, and is quite strong on liberty issues. Name a liberty issue that he has voted against us on...I can't think of any. He could certainly improve on fiscal issues, but I consider him an ally and think that we have more representatives to pick bones with than with him.


Unfortunately I can name several. I wouldn't be as upset as I am otherwise. 

H.R. 325 - Increased the debt ceiling. 
H.Res. 99 - Continuing Resolution; closed rule prevented any input or amendments from individual members of congress. 
H.R. 933 - Contained the CR; through this they could have defunded Obamacare or made any number of spending reforms. 
H.R. 1947 FARRM - 80% of the trillion dollars of projected spending was to go to food stamps. 
H.R. 807 Full Faith and Credit Act - Raised the debt ceiling and incentivized the government to continue issuing trillions of dollars in new debt.

And to set the record straight regarding the NDAA; Smith-Gibson failed and Kerry STILL voted for it. He says he's more of a Reagan Republican than a Ron Paul Republican. His actions back up his rhetoric. I'm tired of it all.

----------


## PowerOfLiberty

I continually See Dan Bongino show up on these lists for Maryland. Where are you getting the idea that he is a liberty candidate? He is an Establishment Republican.

----------


## Smart3

> I continually See Dan Bongino show up on these lists for Maryland. Where are you getting the idea that he is a liberty candidate? He is an Establishment Republican.


Bongino is running for the state legislature this time. Presumably, you recognize that fiscal conservative candidates are really all we need at the state level. So Bongino makes the cut.

but Bongino was first put on the list last election because he was endorsed by Mike Lee. They have roughly identical positions.

----------


## compromise

> Bongino is running for the state legislature this time. Presumably, you recognize that fiscal conservative candidates are really all we need at the state level. So Bongino makes the cut.
> 
> but Bongino was first put on the list last election because he was endorsed by Mike Lee. They have roughly identical positions.


He's running for the state legislature? I thought he was running for the US House.

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

> http://eliseforcongress.com/[/URL])
> -Former Bush Staffer, and apparently was Paul Ryan's debate coach
> -Young, articulate, entrepreneur, and on her campaign website site "constitutional liberty" must be protected
> -Bashed Ron Paul's foreign policy on twitter (to be expected given her background)
> -Running in democratic swing district
> -Potentially worth a couple stars
> 
> She also has a pretty good campaign video


No idea why should would be considered a liberty candidate in that case. Let's not be endorsing every Republican that announces now. 

Halvorson listed Justin Amash as one of the congressmen he considers himself very close to on the issues...unfortunately, he also listed that clown Louie Gohmert. Isaac Misiuk doesn't have any issues page on his website, but he's super young, which I think is a plus, given the age demographics of Congress.

----------


## compromise

Louie Gohmert is a clown?

Louie Gohmert is one of the best guys in the House and a close personal friend of Rand. Look at his voting record so far this year. CISPA, NDAA, NSA amendment, it's pretty much flawless. On fiscal issues, he has higher FreedomWorks scores than most of the incumbents in the OP's list. With regards to foreign policy, he's been very vocal in his opposition to any US involvement in Syria.

The only reason he isn't in the OP is because Smart3 doesn't agree with some of his socially conservative views.

The liberal media (e.g. The Young Turks) like to go after Gohmert and make him look like a racist, a monster and a moron. If you've ever met him or looked at his voting record, you'll know none of that is true.

----------


## Spoa

> I continually See Dan Bongino show up on these lists for Maryland. Where are you getting the idea that he is a liberty candidate? He is an Establishment Republican.


Dan Bongino opposes CISPA, opposes indefinite detention, and supports the Amash amendment (NSA). He also stated that he opposes the Wars in Iraq and Afghanistan (I posted a video somewhere on this forum). He's very strong on civil liberties.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> *Elise Stefanik- NY-21* (http://eliseforcongress.com/)
> -Former Bush Staffer, and apparently was Paul Ryan's debate coach
> -Young, articulate, entrepreneur, and on her campaign website site "constitutional liberty" must be protected
> -Bashed Ron Paul's foreign policy on twitter (to be expected given her background)
> -Running in democratic swing district
> -Potentially worth a couple stars


Any vocal adversary of non-interventionism who also has worked for key GOP insiders is worth zero stars.  I don't care how nice her campaign video is, or what lip service she pays to "constitutional liberty".  Lots of politicians say they support constitutional liberty, and then they never do.  If she were to outline specifics on what constitutional liberty she would support, then at least that would be meaningful.  I still wouldn't support her, but it'd show at least she's willing to take a stand for liberty.

----------


## jurgs01

Gohmert is getting better, but he was pretty establishment and anti-freedom back in the Bush years:

http://www.thenewamerican.com/freedo...php?id=G000552

----------


## NJP411

Frank Kuchar is running against Joe Barton again in TX-6.

----------


## z9000

Carl DeMaio running for CA52

----------


## jurgs01

I have been doing some vetting.  These are the non-listed candidates in California that seem to at least lean towards our ideals.  What does everyone think (and anyone from their districts have more gouge)?

Doug LeMalfa CA-1
http://www.douglamalfa.com

Stewart Cilley CA-5
https://www.facebook.com/StewartCilleyForCongress2012

Johnny Tacherra CA-7
http://www.johnnyforcongress.com

Joel Marchese CA-53
http://www.joelforcongress2014.org

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> Gohmert is getting better, but he was pretty establishment and anti-freedom back in the Bush years:
> 
> http://www.thenewamerican.com/freedo...php?id=G000552


I think it's up in the air whether or not this can be explained simply by partisanry.  Maybe he did have a true change of heart, but I'm skeptical.

----------


## compromise

> I think it's up in the air whether or not this can be explained simply by partisanry.  Maybe he did have a true change of heart, but I'm skeptical.


It's most likely genuine. Rand befriended him personally and then brought him over politically, just as Ron did with Walter Jones. If you've met Gohmert, you'll know he's a very sincere guy and never comes off as slimy or opportunistic (unlike Rubio or Gingrich).

----------


## PowerOfLiberty

> Dan Bongino opposes CISPA, opposes indefinite detention, and supports the Amash amendment (NSA). He also stated that he opposes the Wars in Iraq and Afghanistan (I posted a video somewhere on this forum). He's very strong on civil liberties.


None of that was mentioned when he campaigned in Maryland. He sounded like the average militaristic Republican.

Has Bongino even showed interesting in running for senate again? I heard something about him running for governor.

----------


## compromise

> None of that was mentioned when he campaigned in Maryland. He sounded like the average militaristic Republican.
> 
> Has Bongino even showed interesting in running for senate again? I heard something about him running for governor.


He's running for US House.

----------


## Smart3

> I have been doing some vetting.  These are the non-listed candidates in California that seem to at least lean towards our ideals.  What does everyone think (and anyone from their districts have more gouge)?
> 
> Doug LeMalfa CA-1
> http://www.douglamalfa.com
> 
> Stewart Cilley CA-5
> https://www.facebook.com/StewartCilleyForCongress2012
> 
> Johnny Tacherra CA-7
> ...


I didn't see anything on their websites mentioning scaling back the empire, protecting our civil liberties, ending the FED, etc. So no, I won't be. They seem pretty run of the mill.

----------


## PowerOfLiberty

> He's running for US House.


The 6th district according to my Google search. That is a lot more feasible than the 5th district.

----------


## PowerOfLiberty

> Dan Bongino opposes CISPA, opposes indefinite detention, and supports the Amash amendment (NSA). He also stated that he opposes the Wars in Iraq and Afghanistan (I posted a video somewhere on this forum). He's very strong on civil liberties.


Also, from the primary debate I got the impression that he did not oppose the Iraq and Afghanistan wars, but favored withdrawing.

----------


## MichaelDavis

I don't know enough about him, but Greg Raths is running for Congress in California's open 45th district. Raths is a 30 year Marine veteran, achieving the rank of Colonel. He frequently posts on the libertarian-Republican group Republican Liberty Caucus. gregraths2014.com

----------


## TaftFan

> I don't know enough about him, but Greg Raths is running for Congress in California's open 45th district. Raths is a 30 year Marine veteran, achieving the rank of Colonel. He frequently posts on the libertarian-Republican group Republican Liberty Caucus. gregraths2014.com


If I recall, he flunked twice or maybe even thrice when I asked him which Congressmen he would emulate.

----------


## MichaelDavis

Did he answer your question? If so, who did he say he would emulate?

----------


## TaftFan

> Did he answer your question? If so, who did he say he would emulate?


I had to go back to find it. He answered Allen West, then Duncan Hunter. Not awful but considering he is in California you would think he would at least mention McClintock.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Repu...1559779653269/

----------


## jurgs01

> I had to go back to find it. He answered Allen West, then Duncan Hunter. Not awful but considering he is in California you would think he would at least mention McClintock.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/Repu...1559779653269/


He also like your post that said Amash, Massie, and McClintock.  He needs to put specific issues on his website though.

----------


## compromise

http://www.mccainforcongress.com/

Eddie McCain's website.

----------


## philipped

So there's only like 4 people for Florida????

----------


## compromise

Why is Hannosh a 4 star? His site suggests he's a 5 star candidate, given he openly says he's a Ron Paul supporter and wants a non-interventionist foreign policy.

----------


## jurgs01

> http://www.mccainforcongress.com/
> 
> Eddie McCain's website.


I think, being a liberty candidate, he should change his website name to avoid confusion.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> I think, being a liberty candidate, he should change his website name to avoid confusion.


Well, I don't think he's going to change his last name. 'McCain' is also a lot more memorable than just 'Eddie'.

----------


## compromise

Lee Bright is no longer a speculative candidate. 

Bryan Smith:
https://bryansmithforcongress.com/

Lee Bright:
http://www.brightforsenate.com/

Tisei is still speculative.

Art Robinson is virtually out of the Senate race at this point, given he has a new position as the Chairman of the Oregon Republican Party.

Mack is virtually out too because he isn't in FL-14 any more. The old FL-14 is the current FL-19, Radel's district.

Stace Nelson (running as a Republican for Senate in South Dakota, probably a 5 star since he was a Ron Paul supporter):
http://stacenelson.com/

----------


## Smart3

> Lee Bright is no longer a speculative candidate. 
> 
> Bryan Smith:
> https://bryansmithforcongress.com/
> 
> Lee Bright:
> http://www.brightforsenate.com/
> 
> Tisei is still speculative.
> ...


Updated

----------


## DonVolaric

Ron Paul pulls down the covers! This interview is a lot more than just Fed policy and Gold standards. This is the best 6 minutes & 43 seconds I've listened to in a long time! This is a **MUST WATCH**

----------


## Araskaz

Just curious: why is Pat McGeehan a 3 starer? I've been reading his work and collaborating with his campaign and haven't seen much to make him a non-pure candidate.

----------


## checkurhead88

Chris McDaniel in MS looks really good

----------


## TaftFan

> I would suggest, that State Sen. Owen Hill who is running for US Senate in CO be added. He was a 2012 Delegate for Ron Paul and the issues page on his website suggests that he's really solid on liberty issues. http://www.owenhillforsenate.com/issues/


Source to him being a Paul delegate?

----------


## Smart3

> Just curious: why is Pat McGeehan a 3 starer? I've been reading his work and collaborating with his campaign and haven't seen much to make him a non-pure candidate.


That's the default. His site was not very detailed originally.




> I would suggest, that State Sen. Owen Hill who is running for US Senate in CO be added. He was a 2012 Delegate for Ron Paul and the issues page on his website suggests that he's really solid on liberty issues. http://www.owenhillforsenate.com/issues/


Proof of being a delegate/supporter of RP in 2012?

----------


## Smart3

Added Kory Watkins. At this rate, we'll have a candidate in every Texas district. lol

----------


## checkurhead88

I noticed that Chris McDaniel from MS is only given 3 stars. Is there a reason for that? He appears closer to a 4-5 Star to me. Does anyone have any thoughts on him? Seems like a very impressive candidate, I think he could have a pretty good shot at beating Thad

----------


## KMX

> Added Kory Watkins. At this rate, we'll have a candidate in every Texas district. lol




Thank you for the add!

----------


## KMX

I have spoke with Dwayne Stovall from Texas many times. He is 5 star...... So am I lol. Again, thanks for the add.

----------


## Smart3

> I have spoke with Dwayne Stovall from Texas many times. He is 5 star...... So am I lol. Again, thanks for the add.


In order to obtain a 5-star, your views on every important issue have to be properly detailed. Spoa has a list of questions, if he gives you a 5-star I will as well. 

The star system wasn't my idea, but I've tried to follow it to the best of my ability. 4-star is still better than 97 members of the Senate and 420+ members of the House, so don't feel bad.

----------


## KMX

Send me the list.  ;0)

----------


## compromise

House:

Katrina Pierson TX-32 (3 stars? Good on Syria, NDAA & NSA, should be another Labrador/Mulvaney type)
http://katpierson.wordpress.com/

Blaine Richardson ME-2 (3-4 stars? Good on NDAA & Patriot Act)
http://blaineforuscongress.com/

Peter Konetchy MI-4 (5 stars? Ron Paul foreign policy, opposes foreign aid, even to Israel and strongly against foreign intervention)
https://www.peterkonetchy.com/

Art Halvorson PA-9 (4-5 stars? Rand Paul foreign policy, against Patriot Act, says he's ideologically close to Amash)
http://arthalvorsonforcongress.com/

Michael McDermott NY-2 (2-3 stars? Seems strong and openly uses liberty rhetoric, endorsed by GJ, but his membership of No Labels may mean he's a fiscal liberal)
http://republican3791.voterspace.com/

Brent Lawson TX-4 (3 stars? Strong on the war issue, nothing on civil liberties)
http://www.lawson4texas.com/

Frank Kuchar TX-6 (2-3 stars? Against NDAA & Syria)
http://www.kuchar4ushouse.com/

Doug LaMalfa CA-1 (3 stars? Good on NDAA)
http://www.douglamalfa.com/

Craig McMichael TX-8 (3 stars?)
http://www.mcmichaelforcongress.com/

Louie Gohmert TX-1 (3 stars? Good on CISPA, NDAA, Patriot Act, foreign aid, Syria)
http://www.gohmert.com/

Senate:

Owen Hill CO (4 stars?)
http://www.owenhillforsenate.com/

Annette Bosworth SD (4 stars?)
http://www.bosworthforsenate.com/

Joe Carr TN (3 stars?)
http://www.carrfortn.com/

Doug Truax IL (2-3 stars?)
http://dougtruax.com/

Richard Cash SC (2-3 stars?)
http://www.richard-cash-for-senate.com/

Credit for the list goes to Jurgs01

----------


## Smart3

> House:
> 
> Katrina Pierson TX-32 (3 stars? Good on Syria, NDAA & NSA, should be another Labrador/Mulvaney type)
> http://katpierson.wordpress.com/
> 
> Blaine Richardson ME-2 (3-4 stars? Good on NDAA & Patriot Act)
> http://blaineforuscongress.com/
> 
> Peter Konetchy MI-4 (5 stars? Ron Paul foreign policy, opposes foreign aid, even to Israel and strongly against foreign intervention)
> ...


Added most of those:
Is Michael McDermott running this time as a Repub? With endorsements from minor parties, it sounds like he's still running as one of them. In which case I won't be adding him until we get closer to the election. These are for GOP primaries, mainly. 

I won't add Lawson and Kuchar as we have board members in those races, and in the case of TX-4, we have a strong liberty candidate alongside that board member. 

I won't add Gohmert because he's a $#@!ing idiot and I don't want us to have any association with clowns like him. More importantly, he's guaranteed re-election. He got almost 80% last time right? 

I forgot to add TX-8, I'll add him later.

----------


## philipped

> So there's only like 4 people for Florida????


bump

----------


## Smart3

> bump


Haven't seen anyone else announce in that state.

Even if they did, there's no chance in hell we win any new seats there. 2014 will be a good year for Dems in that state.

----------


## gnuschler

> 2014 will be a good year for Dems in that state.


History would suggest that that is unlikely ... we'll see.

----------


## compromise

LaMalfa is an incumbent.

Jim Rubens is a Tea Party candidate in NH, his site criticizes intervention in Iraq & Syria as well as FISA, he's known to be aligned with Forsythe in the NH legislature, potentially 2-3 stars.
http://www.jimrubens.com/

Also remember to add TX 8.

----------


## Smart3

> LaMalfa is an incumbent.
> 
> Jim Rubens is a Tea Party candidate in NH, his site criticizes intervention in Iraq & Syria as well as FISA, he's known to be aligned with Forsythe in the NH legislature, potentially 2-3 stars.
> http://www.jimrubens.com/
> 
> Also remember to add TX 8.


Done

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

So I really think Amash getting a primary challenge ought to be even _more_ of an incentive to donate to him. Me personally, will help with what little I can, but I just handpick a few candidates that I follow in particular since, let's be honest, if any of us tried to get and donate a substantial amount to every liberty candidate, unless we have some super charge card, we'd exhaust everything we have.  So for me, it's a select few like [now] Amash, Elaine Hays in Texas, Nancy Mace, Mia Love, Greg Brannon, and possibly some state candidates.

----------


## compromise

How did Stockman become a 5 star candidate? He's good, but there's better guys with lower scores, like McClintock.

Jurgs has these guys on his list, neither have sites, does anyone have any info on them and their positions?

- Johnny Tacherra CA-16
- Stewart Cilley CA-5

----------


## Smart3

> How did Stockman become a 5 star candidate? He's good, but there's better guys with lower scores, like McClintock.
> 
> Jurgs has these guys on his list, neither have sites, does anyone have any info on them and their positions?
> 
> - Johnny Tacherra CA-16
> - Stewart Cilley CA-5


Revised. Tacherra and Cilley mentioned as "under review" (ie, until they have functioning websites with their positions properly detailed)

----------


## compromise

> I won't add Gohmert because he's a $#@!ing idiot and I don't want us to have any association with clowns like him. More importantly, he's guaranteed re-election. He got almost 80% last time right?


As of 2013, he is better on the issues than most of the incumbents on the list, he also voted against Boehner. He's gone the right way on every major vote on civil liberties and fiscal issues this year (other than the 2nd edition of the Farm Bill, which Massie also voted for). He has a score of 104% on Spoa's most recent scorecard.

Broun and Stockman aren't exactly hip Reason-endorsed libertarians either (they have made their fair share of socially conservative & reactionary rhetoric which you seem not to like) and they both have good ratings on here.

Corey Stapleton is running for Steve Daines's open seat (MT-AL): http://coreystapleton.com/
He supports defunding Obamacare and responded in the comments to a small blog by Tim Baldwin (Chuck's son) about the liberty movement, so that might suggest liberty leanings: http://polymontana.com/i-want-a-real-liberty-movement/
More research and review of this candidate is definitely required before a rating can be given.

----------


## Smart3

> As of 2013, he is better on the issues than most of the incumbents on the list, he also voted against Boehner. He's gone the right way on every major vote on civil liberties and fiscal issues this year (other than the 2nd edition of the Farm Bill, which Massie also voted for). He has a score of 104% on Spoa's most recent scorecard.
> 
> Broun and Stockman aren't exactly hip Reason-endorsed libertarians either (they have made their fair share of socially conservative & reactionary rhetoric which you seem not to like) and they both have good ratings on here.
> 
> Corey Stapleton is running for Steve Daines's open seat (MT-AL): http://coreystapleton.com/
> He supports defunding Obamacare and responded in the comments to a small blog by Tim Baldwin (Chuck's son) about the liberty movement, so that might suggest liberty leanings: http://polymontana.com/i-want-a-real-liberty-movement/
> More research and review of this candidate is definitely required before a rating can be given.


There's a difference between irrational beliefs, and clinical insanity. 

Gohmert, as I said before, is guaranteed re-election. So he definitely doesn't need our help or mention.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

Take Kent Sorenson off the list please.  He resigned from Iowa State Senate and was a corrupt $#@!.

----------


## pulp8721

*Is there a reason Erika Harold (R-13) hasn't been added?

The following is from her "issues" page: erikaharold.com/issues

*


> *Taxation and Regulation*
> 
> A flourishing economy requires fiscal policies that create a climate conducive to the expansion of businesses and job opportunities.  These policies include: a regulatory framework that does not inhibit innovation or create excessive layers of bureaucracy; a modernized and streamlined tax code that does not increase the tax burden upon individuals and businesses; and a strategic plan containing quantifiable benchmarks to reduce the national debt and indebtedness to foreign entities.  In an effort to stem the rise of burdensome regulations, I will support efforts to narrow the scope of the powers delegated to administrative agencies.  Additionally, I will support tax reform policies aimed at simplifying the tax code.  I also will oppose proposals to increase individual marginal tax rates or capital gains tax rates. 
> *
> Agriculture*
> 
> Agriculture is both a leading industry and a cherished way of life in Illinois 13th Congressional District.  In order to ensure that farmers have the safeguards needed to continue operating their farms in an economically viable manner, I will be a strong proponent of a robust crop insurance program.  Additionally, I will oppose the passage and implementation of burdensome regulations that undermine the agricultural industry and unnecessarily increase production costs.  Recognizing the increasing global demand for sustainable and renewable energy sources, I also will support biofuels as a tool for addressing those demands.
> *
> Constitutional Rights*
> ...


This has got be worth at least two or three stars.  

ALSO: Her opponent and current incumbent Rodney Davis voted in favor of the debt ceiling increase last night.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> *Is there a reason Erika Harold (R-13) hasn't been added?
> 
> The following is from her "issues" page: erikaharold.com/issues
> 
> *
> 
> This has got be worth at least two or three stars.  
> 
> ALSO: Her opponent and current incumbent Rodney Davis voted in favor of the debt ceiling increase last night.


The district is too moderate to invest in. IL-13 was won by a liberal Republican by a mere 0.34%. If Harold is actually a liberty candidate, it is not likely she will win this seat.

----------


## compromise

Take Lonegan off, he lost and is not running again in 2014. Amash announced he's not running for Senate either.

Also, Ribble is an incumbent.

Pierson's campaign site:
http://www.katrinaforcongress.com/

And McDaniel's:
http://chrismcdanielforsenate.com/

Corey Stapleton and Erika Harold could go under review.

----------


## MichaelDavis

Hopefully State Representative Nate Bell (R-AR) runs for Tom Cotton's vacated congressional seat. I have't looked at his voting record, but he sounds like my type of libertarian.


"Republican State Representative Nate Bell posted on Facebook that Libertarian Gary Johnson and those who voted for him are  "enemies of freedom, liberty, and the constitution," because they contributed to President Obama's re-election over Mitt Romney." http://bit.ly/1eLpTdm

----------


## Smart3

> Hopefully State Representative Nate Bell (R-AR) runs for Tom Cotton's vacated congressional seat. I have't looked at his voting record, but he sounds like my type of libertarian.
> 
> 
> "Republican State Representative Nate Bell posted on Facebook that Libertarian Gary Johnson and those who voted for him are  "enemies of freedom, liberty, and the constitution," because they contributed to President Obama's re-election over Mitt Romney." http://bit.ly/1eLpTdm


I am not an enemy of freedom, liberty and the constitution. Nate Bell can kiss my ass, and the other million voters for Herr Johnson.

----------


## compromise

Igor Birman CA-7 (4 stars? Former McClintock chief of staff, McClintock's now chairing his campaign, definitely very libertarian, received endorsements from GOA, FreedomWorks & Citizens United, attended the NorCal Liberty Summit, check out this interview in United Liberty where he praises libertarians and disapproves of the War on Terror, district was formerly deep blue but has been redrawn and it's now even, if he wins he could well be the next Amash or Massie):
http://igorbirman.com/

Bruce Poliquin ME-2 (3 stars? Close ally of LePage, opposed to NDAA, probably more electable but less pure than Richardson, FreedomWorks endorsed)

--------

Credits to *Spoa* for these:

Mark Walker NC-6 (3 stars? Opposes Patriot Act, not much info on his other positions):
http://walker4nc.com/

Andrew Walter AZ-9 (3 stars? Believes in avoiding intervention, but favors high military spending, for the Amash amendment):
http://andrewwalter2014.com/

Dr. Chad Mathis AL-6 is worth looking at but I don't think he can really be graded yet, maybe have him under review. I don't think he has a site up yet, but it's reported he's a fiscal conservative with liberty leanings, could well be a 2-3 star candidate. He's primarying Spencer Bachus. Got a FreedomWorks endorsement under his belt. Someone should contact the campaign and find out where he stands on civil liberties issues.
https://www.drmathisforcongress.com/

Dean Young AL-1 should be under review too. He's for the Amash amendment and a fiscal conservative, but there really isn't too much about him.
http://deanyoungforcongress.org/

-------

Credits to *Krystof Leziak* for these:

Jim Bussler MI-6 (4-5 stars? For sound money & against civil liberties restrictions):
http://jimbusslerforcongress.com/

Chad Koppie IL Senate (4-5 stars? Against drug war and civil liberties restrictions):
http://www.chadkoppieforillinois.com/

-------

I think both Spoa & jurgs01 should get credit in the OP for outstanding contributions to this thread and to electing liberty candidates. Here are their liberty candidate webpages: 
http://candidates4liberty.com/2014-l...andidates.html
http://llphsecondrevolution.wordpres...-gallery-2014/

Also, Rose Izzo is running in DE-1.

----------


## pulp8721

> *Igor Birman* CA-7 (4-5 stars? Former McClintock chief of staff, McClintock's now chairing his campaign, definitely very libertarian, received endorsements from GOA, FreedomWorks & Citizens United, attended the NorCal Liberty Summit, check out this interview in United Liberty where he praises libertarians and disapproves of the War on Terror, district was formerly deep blue but has been redrawn and it's now even, if he wins he could well be the next Amash or Massie):
> http://igorbirman.com/
> 
> --------
> 
> Credits to *Spoa* for these:
> 
> *Andrew Walter* AZ-9 (3 stars? Believes in avoiding intervention, but favors high military spending, for the Amash amendment):
> http://andrewwalter2014.com/


Birman and Walter are the two I'm most interested in keeping an eye on from this list.  Their opponents are both democratic incumbents who represent swing-districts.

----------


## compromise

> Birman and Walter are the two I'm most interested in keeping an eye on from this list.  Their opponents are both democratic incumbents who represent swing-districts.


I'm going to make a new thread about Birman now.

Here's the main Walter thread (looking at now, it seems like he's more of a 4 star candidate than a 3 star):
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Walter-(AZ-9)

----------


## Smart3

> Igor Birman CA-7 (4 stars? Former McClintock chief of staff, McClintock's now chairing his campaign, definitely very libertarian, received endorsements from GOA, FreedomWorks & Citizens United, attended the NorCal Liberty Summit, check out this interview in United Liberty where he praises libertarians and disapproves of the War on Terror, district was formerly deep blue but has been redrawn and it's now even, if he wins he could well be the next Amash or Massie):
> http://igorbirman.com/
> 
> Bruce Poliquin ME-2 (3 stars? Close ally of LePage, opposed to NDAA, probably more electable but less pure than Richardson, FreedomWorks endorsed)
> 
> --------
> 
> Credits to *Spoa* for these:
> 
> ...


I really object to adding more than one candidate in a district, unless there is a liberty candidate and also a board member in the same race.

----------


## compromise

So you object or you don't?

Sometimes it's necessary as you have one high star candidate with a lower chance of winning, and then a lower star candidate with a higher chance of winning, e.g. Addison vs. Cruz for Senate in Texas in 2012.

----------


## Smart3

> So you object or you don't?
> 
> Sometimes it's necessary as you have one high star candidate with a lower chance of winning, and then a lower star candidate with a higher chance of winning, e.g. Addison vs. Cruz for Senate in Texas in 2012.


I'll consider it.

----------


## z9000

http://californiareview.net/2013/10/...e-up-congress/
Interview with Carl DeMaio (CA-52).

----------


## burningsirius

Okay, I am a friend of Tavish Kelly who is running for Congress. I am wondering why you all have him as 4/5 stars. He is more Misian than Massie is. I just want to know how you ranked him in the manner you have. Thanks.

----------


## Uriah

Paul Dietzel LA-6, is being endorsed by Liberty For All. http://www.pauldietzel.com/

----------


## jurgs01

> I think both Spoa & jurgs01 should get credit in the OP for outstanding contributions to this thread and to electing liberty candidates. Here are their liberty candidate webpages: 
> http://candidates4liberty.com/2014-l...andidates.html
> http://llphsecondrevolution.wordpres...-gallery-2014/


Shoot, I get at least 1/2 of the crowdsourced info from these forums.

I just hope people can organize behind all of these candidates and make huge gains next year.

----------


## Spoa

> Paul Dietzel LA-6, is being endorsed by Liberty For All. http://www.pauldietzel.com/


Awesome. I've been watching Dietzel for some time and think I will support him now fully.

----------


## Uriah

> Awesome. I've been watching Dietzel for some time and think I will support him now fully.


Apparently, Liberty For All is contributing $500,000 in some way or another.

----------


## Smart3

> Paul Dietzel LA-6, is being endorsed by Liberty For All. http://www.pauldietzel.com/


I know it's Louisiana but he puts Christian as part of his qualifications. To me, that's offensive. Non-Christians are just as qualified for that seat, Dietzel.

Added nonetheless.

----------


## pulp8721

Michael Delavar is apprently primarying Jaime Herrera-Beutler in Washington's 3rd District: 

h ttp://se attletimes.com/html/localnews/2022143963_herrerabeutlerxml.html:



> *He said he’s unhappy with Herrera Beutler’s voting record on budget issues and her support of the 2012 National Defense Authorization Act, which affirmed President Obama’s authority to detain U.S. citizens suspected of terrorism involvement.**“I am tired of congressional representatives, like Herrera Beutler, playing political theater with the budget,” Delavar said in his announcement. “There are solutions to the budget dilemmas, but kicking the can down the road only increases the size of the correction.”*


michaeldelavar.com

----------


## compromise

Neil Riser is a State Senator, Tea Party conservative and the GOP nominee in the Louisiana special election.

http://neilriser.com/

He could be put under review. I'll try to contact him about his positions on key issues to the liberty movement.

----------


## Smart3

> Neil Riser is a State Senator, Tea Party conservative and the GOP nominee in the Louisiana special election.
> 
> http://neilriser.com/
> 
> He could be put under review. I'll try to contact him about his positions on key issues to the liberty movement.


I can't add without his positions on civil liberties, the wars, etc. He could be one star if he supports some of those laws even if he's with us on many issues.

----------


## jurgs01

> I can't add without his positions on civil liberties, the wars, etc. He could be one star if he supports some of those laws even if he's with us on many issues.


He voted Nay to reduce penalties for Marijuana possession.

Yay for requiring equal pay for women employed by the State.

Yay to prohibit Social Media use while driving.

Nay on allowing alcohol and live entertainment in Restaurants.

Nay on the gradual income tax reduction.

http://votesmart.org/candidate/key-v...r#.Un8st5GQdFI

I can't even list him as a fellow traveler with that voting record.

----------


## compromise

> He voted Nay to reduce penalties for Marijuana possession.
> 
> Yay for requiring equal pay for women employed by the State.
> 
> Yay to prohibit Social Media use while driving.
> 
> Nay on allowing alcohol and live entertainment in Restaurants.
> 
> Nay on the gradual income tax reduction.
> ...


Thanks for the information regarding him. I agree, he's probably not an ally.

----------


## lib3rtarian

Hello, I am wondering how *Mark Walker NC-6* ended up in this list? Walker had a table at the NC state GOP convention and while he wasn't there, his staff was. I had talked to them. He is a social conservative and selling himself as such. They told me this "Do you know that now homosexuals can get together and call themselves married?". He also is against legalizing weed. This guy is in the mold of Rick Santorum. The stuff on his website is also very wishy-washy.

----------


## compromise

> Hello, I am wondering how *Mark Walker NC-6* ended up in this list? Walker had a table at the NC state GOP convention and while he wasn't there, his staff was. I had talked to them. He is a social conservative and selling himself as such. They told me this "Do you know that now homosexuals can get together and call themselves married?". He also is against legalizing weed. This guy is in the mold of Rick Santorum. The stuff on his website is also very wishy-washy.


Here's what Spoa wrote about him:



> LLPH is proud to announce our endorsement of Mark Walker for North Carolina’s 6th Congressional District. Mark Walker has impressed us by his ability to gain grassroots support, and we hope that Congressman Coble will consider retiring. We applaud Rep. Coble’s long time of service, but we believe that a new voice is needed. Rep. Coble has voted for debt ceiling increases, kicking the can down the road continuing resolutions, and it is simply time for a new voice in congress.
> 
> Mark Walker is the man for the job:
> 
> On Entitlements: We have to change our entire qualification system for welfare, food stamps, Medicaid, and a host of other social programs. At the same time, we must teach those who abuse the system that there exists a more productive quality way of life.
> 
> On Taxes: We must reduce the overbearing corporate taxes on small and large businesses while offering tax cuts with incentives for companies who return jobs to the United States. We need to increase small-business opportunities by reducing the ever-growing restrictions. We need immediate legislation that allows any business to opt out of the job-killing Affordable Care Act. This unconstitutional legislation is adding another trillion dollars to the backs of our people.
> 
> On the IRS: The time has arrived to either simplify the tax code and rework, or even replace, the entire Internal Revenue Service.
> ...

----------


## jurgs01

> Hello, I am wondering how *Mark Walker NC-6* ended up in this list? Walker had a table at the NC state GOP convention and while he wasn't there, his staff was. I had talked to them. He is a social conservative and selling himself as such. They told me this "Do you know that now homosexuals can get together and call themselves married?". He also is against legalizing weed. This guy is in the mold of Rick Santorum. The stuff on his website is also very wishy-washy.


Any audio, interview links, or statements to back those claims up?  As trustworthy as you might be, the only thing people posting "things they heard" does is make me take another look.

----------


## Spoa

> Any audio, interview links, or statements to back those claims up?  As trustworthy as you might be, the only thing people posting "things they heard" does is make me take another look.


I e-mailed his campaign and a lot of those are the responses to my questions. I can attest that those are the full responses. You can e-mail his campaign if you wish.

----------


## Spoa

Paul Dietzel's stars should definitely be increased: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...53#post5305553

He is a great candidate. http://www.pauldietzel.com/

----------


## jurgs01

> I e-mailed his campaign and a lot of those are the responses to my questions. I can attest that those are the full responses. You can e-mail his campaign if you wish.


Copy.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Shane Osborn for Nebraska Senate. Would guess he might get 3 or 4 stars.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ka-Senate-Race

----------


## Anti-Neocon

Nick Zoller is worth at most 3 stars, certainly not 5.  We know nothing about the guy except that some suspicious user showed up here touting the hell out of him.  I also agree with Osborn getting 3-4 stars.

Mark Sanford is also in no way a 5 star candidate.

----------


## compromise

> Nick Zoller is worth at most 3 stars, certainly not 5.  We know nothing about the guy except that some suspicious user showed up here touting the hell out of him.


I agree with this. There's sufficient evidence that Zoller is more in the vein of Sarvis, Tisei or Gibson than Rand, Amash or Massie. Many of the statements he's made suggest he's not a fiscal conservative.

----------


## muzzled dogg

have you considered making green stars indicate ron OR rand paul endorsement?

----------


## compromise

> have you considered making green stars indicate ron OR rand paul endorsement?


Agreed. Rand Paul endorsed candidates should be highlighted.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

Actually, Zoller might be worth 4 stars.  I retract my earlier statement after checking his web site.  I was going more by the discussion in his thread.

But I think that the editor of the list may be biased towards candidate who fit the mold of Zoller.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> Agreed. Rand Paul endorsed candidates should be highlighted.


There should be a different color for Rand Paul and maybe Freedomworks too.

----------


## compromise

> There should be a different color for Rand Paul and maybe Freedomworks too.


Yeah, I'm definitely for marking out FreedomWorks endorsements, but it might be confusing if Ron, Rand and FreedomWorks have endorse a candidate.

Maybe symbols or abbreviations could denote an endorsement by a specific organization (e.g. FreedomWorks, Gun Owners of America, Young Americans for Liberty, Club for Growth, Senate Conservatives Fund, Tea Party Express, etc).

----------


## jurgs01

> Yeah, I'm definitely for marking out FreedomWorks endorsements, but it might be confusing if Ron, Rand and FreedomWorks have endorse a candidate.
> 
> Maybe symbols or abbreviations could denote an endorsement by a specific organization (e.g. FreedomWorks, Gun Owners of America, Young Americans for Liberty, Club for Growth, Senate Conservatives Fund, Tea Party Express, etc).


Just put a list at the bottom for each.

Ron Paul Endorsed:
-a
-b

Freedomworks Endorsed:
-c
-d

Rand Paul Endorsed:
-e
-f

No nee to have a codebook or legend to decipher the meaning

----------


## Anti-Neocon

I'm strongly opposed to the idea of Club for Growth, Senate Conservative's Fund, or Tea Party Express endorsees getting a place on our list.

----------


## TaftFan

> I'm strongly opposed to the idea of Club for Growth, Senate Conservative's Fund, or Tea Party Express endorsees getting a place on our list.


Yeah. I wouldn't put them either. FreedomWorks yes. They are very libertarian, especially once Matt Kibbe wrestled the power away from Armey.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I'm strongly opposed to the idea of Club for Growth, Senate Conservative's Fund, or Tea Party Express endorsees getting a place on our list.


I tend to agree. While their help with good candidates is welcome and appreciated, endorsements from those organizations are hit and miss. Kelly Ayotte and Jeff Flake are two examples.

----------


## compromise

> I tend to agree. While their help with good candidates is welcome and appreciated, endorsements from those organizations are hit and miss. Kelly Ayotte and Jeff Flake are two examples.


Flake had a lot of people fooled. He got the endorsement of JustinPAC (Amash) and Liberty for All too.

----------


## Smart3

> Actually, Zoller might be worth 4 stars.  I retract my earlier statement after checking his web site.  I was going more by the discussion in his thread.
> 
> But I think that the editor of the list may be biased towards candidate who fit the mold of Zoller.


I don't know who Zoller even is to be honest. This has never been a one man operation. I do not seek to impose my own bias on the list. I'm on record saying that I couldn't vote for most of the people on the list. My focus is on friends and disciples of Ron Paul himself (Mark Sanford/Walter Jones and Justin Amash/Thomas Massie). I do not want merely a fiscally conservative/civil libertarian GOP, I want the strong devotion to liberty and the willingness to go against all other Congressmen that Dr. Paul has. 

Since the four names I list are all outwardly conservative Christians - and social conservatives - you can't really accuse me of not being a team player. 

____________________

As to the issue of marking CFG/FW/Rand Paul... I'm not sure how best to implement that. Green for Ron, Blue for Rand, Turquoise for both? 

I'll wait for some replies before doing it.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

I guess I was going on your attitude towards Gohmert, and that you seemed to make a big deal out of the fact that Zoller was gay.  I'm not personally a fan of Gohmert, but it'd seem fair to put him on the list considering the other incumbents which you did include.

I'd also like to say that I appreciate your list and the effort behind it, so don't take it personally.  I'm just trying to offer constructive criticism.

----------


## compromise

> Just put a list at the bottom for each.
> 
> Ron Paul Endorsed:
> -a
> -b
> 
> Freedomworks Endorsed:
> -c
> -d
> ...


That idea would be a bit messy as people would have to scroll down to see who endorsed who. Maybe something like this?

Ludwig von Mises (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)  [YAL/FW/TPE]
Plumber Joe (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆) [FW/SCF/CFG/GOA]




> As to the issue of marking CFG/FW/Rand Paul... I'm not sure how best to implement that. Green for Ron, Blue for Rand, Turquoise for both?


Yeah, that color code sounds good for Ron and Rand.

----------


## jurgs01

> That idea would be a bit messy as people would have to scroll down to see who endorsed who. Maybe something like this?
> 
> Ludwig von Mises (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)  [YAL/FW/TPE]
> Plumber Joe (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆) [FW/SCF/CFG/GOA]


Ahem...Ludwig von Mises three star, with a Joe the Plummer four star??

I would never visit a thread again that had such a rating system

----------


## blackflag10

Marine Combat Veteran and 2010 Marine of the Year David Vogt will be holding a Money Bomb tomorrow (November 19th).  He will be giving away a personalized Marine Corps Sword and each $10 donation counts as one entry.  His goal is 250 pledges of $10.

David Vogt resigned his position at the Pentagon to run for US Congress as a Republican in Maryland's 6th Congressional District.  You can find more on him and his campaign at www.VogtForMaryland.com

The "Issues" Section of his website is undergoing an update, but his campaign emailed me a copy of the full Issue Positions that will be uploaded on the site sometime this week 

Those Issues can be found at http://www.scribd.com/doc/185161688/...-Issues-Update

Let's help David reach his fundraising goal!

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> have you considered making green stars indicate ron OR rand paul endorsement?


Always liked this.  Seconded.

----------


## nuzlum

David Gerson is running in Minnesota's 2nd Congressional District for U.S. House against incumbent John Kline.  

https://www.facebook.com/DavidGersonForCongress
http://davidgerson.org/

Please vet him and add him to the list!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> David Vogt resigned his position at the Pentagon to run for US Congress as a Republican in Maryland's 6th Congressional District.  You can find more on him and his campaign at www.VogtForMaryland.com


Virus alarms go off for that link!

----------


## gnuschler

Shak Hill, candidate for U.S. Senate in Virginia
http://www.shakhill.com/




> Asked how he can appeal to libertarian voters in Virginia, Hill said that the biggest thing I would do is start restricting the government's intrusion not only into our individual lives but into our bedrooms and our personal lives. I truly do not believe that the federal government has the right to be where it is.
> 
> There are just three things that the federal government does well, he said.
> 
> It provides for the common defense. It settles disputes between the states, and it enters into foreign treaties and such.
> 
> Libertarians, Republicans, conservatives, and like-minded Democrats will support his campaign, Hill asserted, because my job is to roll that authority back.
> 
> My job, he explained, is to say, look, you're not allowed here. The Constitution doesn't even give you that opportunity to come here. When we start limiting the power and the strength of the federal government, the individual's liberty comes back.
> ...


http://www.examiner.com/article/gop-...s-overreaching

----------


## gnuschler

However, Shak Hill on National Defense:




> Today, our military capacity is intentionally being weakened. I believe in the Ronald Reagan model of Peace through Strength.


http://www.shakhill.com/defense/

----------


## Smart3

Added Shak Hill.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

How about Stewart Mills MN-8?

I don't think he can be scored as he hasn't really voiced his opinion on many important issues, but he is a Libertarian turned Republican who seems to be running his campaign on gun rights and opposing Obamacare.

The fact that he used to be a Libertarian makes me think that he just may not speaking out about his stances on other issues.  NRCC is supporting him so he must have a decent shot of winning the seat.

----------


## Smart3

> How about Stewart Mills MN-8?
> 
> I don't think he can be scored as he hasn't really voiced his opinion on many important issues, but he is a Libertarian turned Republican who seems to be running his campaign on gun rights and opposing Obamacare.
> 
> The fact that he used to be a Libertarian makes me think that he just may not speaking out about his stances on other issues.  NRCC is supporting him so he must have a decent shot of winning the seat.


Added as four-star.

----------


## pulp8721

New Hampshire Rep. Marilinda Garcia just announced she'll be challenging Rep. Ann McLane-Kustler (D-NH 2)

-Has been in NH assembly since 2006.
-Made videos in support of Mitt Romney last year.

HOWEVER,
Keith And David has said good things about her:




> The other House Republican Alliance co-chair is NH State Rep Marilinda Garcia. Marilinda is a great person. I still remember helping her win a NH House special election shortly after I moved to NH. Back then, many of her volunteers were from the The NH Republican Volunteer Coalition (NHRVC) which bills itself as a grassroots Republican libertarian organization.


as well as 

FSP-Rebel




> And just recently, there was a special election for state rep in the Salem, NH area where a libertarian (Marilinda Garcia, running as a republican) beat the democratic contender 2:1.



AND She WAS endorsed in 2010 by the RLCNH.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

That looks like a very winnable seat.  It looks like the establishment might be willing to put a lot of money behind her to redefine the image of the party.  She's female and vaguely Latina (Spanish-American father), and loves "immigration reform".  She's also been designated as a "rising star" within the party by the MIC-controlled Republican Security Council.

For me she looks like she's worth 2 stars at best, and those stars are only because of the hearsay floating around the forums.

----------


## Smart3

Jeff Gorell is running in CA-26, he was endorsed by the RLC. Would he make a good candidate? He's been very private regarding his views on the issues.

----------


## jurgs01

> Jeff Gorell is running in CA-26, he was endorsed by the RLC. Would he make a good candidate? He's been very private regarding his views on the issues.


On immigration (more libertarian):
http://votesmart.org/public-statemen...on-immigration

Voted for more Fracking regulation, to prohibit lead ammunition for hunting, voted to appropriate funds to the Armed Prohibited Persons System, voted no to authorize immunity for reporting drug overdoses, yea to require Buy-Here-Pay-Here Car Sellers to Provide a Limited Warranty, and more...

http://votesmart.org/candidate/key-v...51/jeff-gorell

I would have to look more into the details on some of these votes or get some concrete issue positions before I made a decision.

----------


## pulp8721

You can take Ron Meyer off the list.  He's running for VA state senate instead.

loudounti mes.com/news/article/after_whitbeck_herndons_ron_meyer_announces_senate  _33rd_candidacy543

----------


## compromise

Steve Lane TN-4 describes himself as a "socially conservative libertarian". 3-4 stars?
http://tnfullyexposed.com/2013/10/15...district-race/
http://www.stevelaneforcongress.com/

Dennis Linthicum OR-2 opposes the Patriot Act and NDAA and wants congressional declaration of war. Probably 3-4 star.
http://www.dennis2014.com/

Eric Reyes IL-17 is a foreign-policy non-interventionist, even on Iran. He supported Ron Paul in 2012. Almost certainly 5 star.
http://ericreyes.us/

Kevin Meynardie VA-2 is similar on foreign policy, calling for "peace with the world". Probably 5 star.
http://www.kevinmeynardieforcongress...foreign_policy

John Krause FL-1 opposes intervention in Syria and believes intervention in Iraq & Afghanistan "bankrupted America". At least 4-5 stars.
http://krause4congress.com/syria-whe...-really-stand/

----------


## Smart3

> Steve Lane TN-4 describes himself as a "socially conservative libertarian". 3-4 stars?
> http://tnfullyexposed.com/2013/10/15...district-race/
> http://www.stevelaneforcongress.com/
> 
> Dennis Linthicum OR-2 opposes the Patriot Act and NDAA and wants congressional declaration of war. Probably 3-4 star.
> http://www.dennis2014.com/
> 
> Eric Reyes IL-17 is a foreign-policy non-interventionist, even on Iran. He supported Ron Paul in 2012. Almost certainly 5 star.
> http://ericreyes.us/
> ...


Updated list

----------


## Thrasymachus

I'd think twice about adding M. Geol from Illinois' 8th. Looks to me like she's not as liberty minded as her campaign site might suggest. She was a registered Democrat.

http://illinoisreview.typepad.com/il...-democrat.html
http://www.dailyherald.com/article/2...ews/710109782/
http://illinoisreview.typepad.com/il...in-8th-cd.html

I think the better bet for liberty is the main Republican candidate, Larry Kaifesh
http://www.kaifesh4congress.org/About-Larry.html
http://www.chicagobusiness.com/artic...-rep-duckworth

But it's up for you to decide. That's liberty, after all!

----------


## pulp8721

Any reason why Dr. Milton Wolf hasn't been added?  He's Obama's second cousin and is primarying Pat Roberts in KS.  I think he rivals Rand and Paul Broun in the area of articulating free-market healthcare solutions.

Go To 18:20 for Milton's Interview:







Also he sent this out recently

----------


## devil21

> He faces no primary opponent and beat the Democrat by a 27 point margin in 2008, where Obama's candidacy led to higher black turnout. It's unlikely this is politically motivated.


I'll bite.  Do you have a statement from his office handy about why he decided to vote against NDAA this year after having voted for it every other year?  

Also not sure why he should be added to the list of Liberty candidates if he has no real opposition in the first place as you state.  Seems our efforts would be better spent elsewhere.  What is your rationale?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Jeff Sessions R-AL Incumbent Senate (2-3 stars?)
> Good on fiscal issues, opposes NDAA.
> http://jeffsessions.com/


He takes some good stands, and in particular, often stands up to the usual (powerful) special interests. He was vocally against the Ryan budget sell-out.

He probably doesn't need our help though.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> You mean opposes NDAA this year since he's up for re-election.  *He voted for it every other year.*  He's not terrible on everything but I don't think 2 stars makes anyone a "Liberty-minded candidate".  Nice try though.  Do you work for the NRSC?


NRSC may not (fully) support Sessions. He is more likely to get SCF, Club for Growth or FreedomWorks endorsements.

----------


## Smart3

> NRSC may not (fully) support Sessions. He is more likely to get SCF, Club for Growth or FreedomWorks endorsements.


SCF doesn't endorse incumbents.

----------


## pulp8721

Found another Potential liberty candidate in Oregon: 
Ben Pollock
-Running against Kurt Schrader (D, OR-5) (Cook PVI: Even)
-Age: 28
-Former Campaign Manager who says he worked in some capacity with Steve King, Rick Perry, and Ted Cruz 
-Issues seem pretty good

ben forcongress.com/issues

----------


## Adrock

Here is a pretty interesting chart for incumbents. I am surprised to see so many of "the dependables" have pretty red PVIs. LINK

----------


## compromise

> Here is a pretty interesting chart for incumbents. I am surprised to see so many of "the dependables" have pretty red PVIs. LINK


Sanford is in the wrong list, I guess it's because he must have missed the early votes.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> SCF doesn't endorse incumbents.


Bet they'll change that in a couple of years, when past endorsements are up for re-election. They have already violated that "rule" with a House candidate (Bridenstine).

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Here is a pretty interesting chart for incumbents. I am surprised to see so many of "the dependables" have pretty red PVIs. LINK


Only based on five votes.

----------


## Adrock

> Only based on five votes.


True. It is a good starting point for a quick reference chart. We could also come up with some other votes to make it more liberty oriented too.

----------


## MichaelDavis

Texas needs to be updated (Stockman is running for U.S. Senate instead of re-election to the House). Walsh is not running in Illinois. Fischer is not running in Iowa. Jacobs is not running in Tennessee.

----------


## RandallFan

12 Republicans File for Race to Succeed Stockman
Ben Streusand and John Manlove, both of Houston, Robin Riley and Jim Engstrand, both of Seabrook, and Pat Kasprzak of Crosby filed for the seat on Monday. Riley is a former Seabrook mayor. One other Republican, Brian Babin, a dentist and former mayor of Woodville, also took advantage of the deadline extension, filing on Friday. They joined six Republicans who had filed for the seat before the original deadline: Nassau Bay City Councilman John Amdur; Doug Centilli, a longtime chief of staff for U.S. Rep. Kevin Brady, R-The Woodlands; former Liberty County Judge Phil Fitzgerald; Lumberton lawyer Charles "Chuck" Meyer; former Seabrook City Councilman Kim Morrell; and insurance agent Dave Norman.
http://www.texastribune.org/2013/12/...lace-stockman/

----------


## pulp8721

Eric Reyes is out:




> ROCK ISLAND  Republican candidate for U.S. Congress, Eric Reyes, released the following statement concerning his choice to withdraw from the 17th District Congressional race:
> 
> I owe a special thank you to my friends, family, campaign staff & volunteers, and ardent supporters everywhere for their time and effort put into spreading the message of liberty in Illinois. I am eternally grateful to the people of the 17th District for giving us their time, wherever we met them, Reyes went on to say.
> 
> "This campaign has never been about me. It has always been about getting America back on the path our founders intended. As a party, we Republicans need to be united in our efforts and therefore, rather than continue to divide the party and waste precious time and resources of all involved, I have chosen to withdraw my candidacy and focus on advancing the principles of freedom, liberty, and limited Constitutional government by other means."
> 
> "The fact is, as bad as the situation in Washington is, the situation here at home is even worse. We live in a state that is taxing itself out of competition for businesses. We have a budget and pension system that was recently 'reformed' by kicking the can down the road for the umpteenth time and hoping things will just magically get better. We also still live in the state with the most restrictive gun laws that infringe upon law abiding citizens' Constitutional rights and that have allowed increasing crime to continue to plague our society. I have no intention of standing by and watching our great state go the way of Detroit." Reyes said.
> 
> Eric Reyes is a Constitutional Lawyer from Rock Island, Illinois. More information about Eric Reyes and his plans to restore America can be found at www.EricReyes.us

----------


## compromise

> That looks like a very winnable seat.  It looks like the establishment might be willing to put a lot of money behind her to redefine the image of the party.  She's female and vaguely Latina (Spanish-American father), and loves "immigration reform".  She's also been designated as a "rising star" within the party by the MIC-controlled Republican Security Council.
> 
> For me she looks like she's worth 2 stars at best, and those stars are only because of the hearsay floating around the forums.


Garcia NH-2 opposes NDAA and the Patriot Act. At worst she's Chris Gibson. At best, Ted Yoho. I'd give her a 3 star personally.
http://elect-mari.com/

Milton Wolf KS-Senate also opposes the Patriot Act so he should be added as a 3-4 star: http://wolffiles.blogspot.com/2012/0...out-13000.html
http://www.miltonwolf.com/

Michael Delavar WA-3 is anti-war and against infinite detention, Ron Paul-style candidate so 5 stars:
http://www.michaeldelavar.com/

Looks like Art Robinson OR-4 is back:
http://www.artforcongress.com/

Tisei also has an exploratory committee but hasn't announced yet. I'd definitely scale him back to a 1* though, he's a RINO.

----------


## Spoa

> Garcia NH-2 opposes NDAA and the Patriot Act. At worst she's Chris Gibson. At best, Ted Yoho. I'd give her a 3 star personally.
> http://elect-mari.com/
> 
> Milton Wolf KS-Senate also opposes the Patriot Act so he should be added as a 3-4 star: http://wolffiles.blogspot.com/2012/0...out-13000.html
> http://www.miltonwolf.com/
> 
> Michael Delavar WA-3 is anti-war and against infinite detention, Ron Paul-style candidate so 5 stars:
> http://www.michaeldelavar.com/
> 
> ...


Do you have a link for Garcia on those issues? Thanks.

----------


## compromise

> Do you have a link for Garcia on those issues? Thanks.


I messaged her on Facebook, feel free to do the same:
https://www.facebook.com/marilinda.garcia?fref=ts

----------


## compromise

Owen Hill stands little to no chance in Colorado. Ken Buck opposes the Patriot Act, was reportedly "skeptical" of the Iraq War and was endorsed in 2010 by CFL after getting 19/20 correct answers on their questionnaire. I don't propose adding him now because of Ron Paul's and Freedomworks' endorsement of Hill, but I think we should add Buck as a 2-3 star after the primary.

----------


## TaftFan

FreedomWorks didn't endorse Hill as far as I know, but the RLC did.

----------


## devil21

> Owen Hill stands little to no chance in Colorado. Ken Buck opposes the Patriot Act, was reportedly "skeptical" of the Iraq War and was endorsed in 2010 by CFL after getting 19/20 correct answers on their questionnaire. I don't propose adding him now because of Ron Paul's and Freedomworks' endorsement of Hill, but I think we should add Buck as a 2-3 star after the primary.


I remember there was a lot of uproar on RPF and DP over the C4L giving money to Buck's previous campaign.  IIRC, he was a foreign policy hawk and drug warrior and just generally a typical Republican candidate.  Buck's webpage has precisely zero issues statements.  Do you research anybody's history and positions before you post it?  Sure, doesn't look like it.  More likely you know they are not Liberty minded candidates and are pushing statists. 

Ken Buck defends continuing prosecution of marijuana users
http://www.greeleygazette.com/press/?p=21668




> Weld County District Attorney Ken Buck has defended his decision to continue prosecuting marijuana users saying despite passage of an amendment legalizing the drug’s use, it is currently still illegal and he has a duty to enforce the law.


Btw, did you ever find a statement from your other suggestion, Jeff Sessions, on why he voted for the NDAA every year except 2013?  Still waitin....

----------


## MichaelDavis

Mark Callahan- U.S. Senate (Oregon)

----------


## compromise

> I remember there was a lot of uproar on RPF and DP over the C4L giving money to Buck's previous campaign.  IIRC, he was a foreign policy hawk and drug warrior and just generally a typical Republican candidate.  Buck's webpage has precisely zero issues statements.  Do you research anybody's history and positions before you post it?  Sure, doesn't look like it.  More likely you know they are not Liberty minded candidates and are pushing statists. 
> 
> Ken Buck defends continuing prosecution of marijuana users
> http://www.greeleygazette.com/press/?p=21668


Everyone knows Buck is a drug warrior. To be honest, 75%+ of the people on this list are. The drug war isn't an issue that gains much traction within the GOP. Ken Buck obviously isn't a Rand/Amash guy, he's more like Jim DeMint or Mick Mulvaney on most issues. That still makes him a strong ally.

Ron Paul clearly saw above this when he publicly defended CFL's support for Buck. He may prefer Hill this year, but in the end, this race is going to be Buck vs. Udall.

Here is CFL's survey:




> 1. Will you cosponsor and call for roll call votes on Ron Paul's Audit the Fed bill, designed to bring transparency to the Federal Reserve (H.R. 1207/ S. 604 in the 111th Congress)? Buck - Yes
> 
> 2. Will you support legislation removing capital gains and sales taxes on gold and silver coinage? Buck - Yes
> 
> 3. Will you vote to oppose any legislation that allows the federal government to prohibit the sale, use, or carrying of firearms? Buck - Yes
> 
> 4. Will you support a Balanced Budget Amendment to the Constitution that includes hard spending limits and allows for no increase in taxes or other federal revenue enhancements? Buck - Yes
> 
> 5. Will you support legislation that forbids U.S. troops from serving under United Nations command? Buck - Yes
> ...





> FreedomWorks didn't endorse Hill as far as I know, but the RLC did.


Thanks for the correction.




> Btw, did you ever find a statement from your other suggestion, Jeff Sessions, on why he voted for the NDAA every year except 2013?  Still waitin....


There is no such statement. I applaud him for changing his mind, however. I suggest him because there was an article about him on Spoa's site, which has endorsed him:
http://llphsecondrevolution.wordpres...114thcongress/

----------


## pulp8721

> Mark Callahan- U.S. Senate (Oregon)



I'm bullish on Dr. Monica Wehby right now.  She's criticized Merkley for going on Hardball when he should've been in meetings regarding NSA surveillance.

----------


## devil21

> Everyone knows Buck is a drug warrior. To be honest, 75%+ of the people on this list are. The drug war isn't an issue that gains much traction within the GOP. Ken Buck obviously isn't a Rand/Amash guy, he's more like Jim DeMint or Mick Mulvaney on most issues. That still makes him a strong ally.


An ally, maybe on a thing or two, though I'm having trouble finding his positions on anything that's in line with what we usually support here.  A Liberty-minded candidate?  Obviously not!  Never mind that I wouldn't support a DISTRICT ATTORNEY but that's just me.  Perhaps you could share with us his official policy statements for 2014?  Where would I find those?




> Ron Paul clearly saw above this when he publicly defended CFL's support for Buck. He may prefer Hill this year, but in the end, this race is going to be Buck vs. Hickenlooper.


Oh so a lesser of two evils argument.  Gotcha.  There was a reason that there was a HUGE thread on the C4L's donation to Buck (to pay for ads iirc).  I don't know if that thread is still available here but I couldn't find it after a cursory search.




> Here is CFL's survey:


I wish I could find those threads on Buck from before because a big part of the uproar was that his policy statements didn't match his C4L questionnaire.  
-------------
On Sessions




> There is no such statement. I applaud him for changing his mind, however. I suggest him because there was an article about him on Spoa's site, which has endorsed him:
> http://llphsecondrevolution.wordpres...114thcongress/


So he throws a shout-out to the new blood of the GOP and suddenly he's an ally, over a couple votes in a re-election year, after having a horrible record on practically everything Liberty candidates should stand for?  Pssh.  Statists don't change their stripes.  They just play politician until they're re-elected and then back to same old $#@!.  One of the hardest parts of getting Liberty-minded candidates elected will be discerning who is genuine and who is full of $#@! (including people posting suggestions on this forum...ahem).  Everybody wants to jump on the bandwagon, which at first glance is great, but later when the money starts flowing from lobbyists after election, will they hold to their principles?

----------


## compromise

> An ally, maybe on a thing or two, though I'm having trouble finding his positions on anything that's in line with what we usually support here.  A Liberty-minded candidate?  Obviously not!  Never mind that I wouldn't support a DISTRICT ATTORNEY but that's just me.  Perhaps you could share with us his official policy statements for 2014?  Where would I find those?


I really don't know what you mean, maybe you place a lot more emphasis on certain issues over others, e.g. I think you look at things the following way:
Fiscal issues ✓
Civil liberties ✓
Iran sanctions x
Israel x
Withdrawal from Afghanistan x
Legalizing marijuana x
Legalizing all drugs x
Legalizing prostitution x
Getting government out of marriage x
Conclusion - Candidate is 25/100

The fact is that most votes in the Senate concern economic issues, therefore finding people that agree with us on economic issues should be the priority of the liberty movement. If a candidate agrees with us on fiscal issues, they will be overwhelmingly allies in the legislature. Buck has the additional benefit of agreeing with us on civil liberties as well. Issues like drugs and prostitution rarely if ever get voted on. Foreign policy votes rarely come up and Buck would vote the right way on world government issues and on limiting the executive branch's ability to declare war...we don't know his stance on foreign aid or humanitarian intervention, that could well be positive. I think a candidate supported by the Campaign for "Liberty" passes for a "liberty candidate" in a general election.




> Oh so a lesser of two evils argument.  Gotcha.  There was a reason that there was a HUGE thread on the C4L's donation to Buck (to pay for ads iirc).  I don't know if that thread is still available here but I couldn't find it after a cursory search.


And Ron, the main advocate in this movement against the "lesser of two evils" approach, denounced the criticism of Buck and defended C4L's actions. Buck is light years better than the Democrat.




> I wish I could find those threads on Buck from before because a big part of the uproar was that his policy statements didn't match his C4L questionnaire.


I wish you could too, but until then I'll trust what the survey says.




> -------------
> On Sessions
> 
> So he throws a shout-out to the new blood of the GOP and suddenly he's an ally, over a couple votes in a re-election year, after having a horrible record on practically everything Liberty candidates should stand for?  Pssh.  Statists don't change their stripes.  They just play politician until they're re-elected and then back to same old $#@!.  One of the hardest parts of getting Liberty-minded candidates elected will be discerning who is genuine and who is full of $#@!.  Everybody wants to jump on the bandwagon, which at first glance is great, but later when the money starts flowing from lobbyists after election, will they hold to their principles?


Sessions has had a strong record on fiscal issues since 2010 according to FreedomWorks. He's always been more Jim Bunning than Mitch McConnell. However, I understand your points and no longer advocate adding him to this list..

----------


## devil21

Found the threads on DP and RPF about Ken Buck!!!!!  Yep, I remembered correctly.  Pro war rhetoric, drug warrior, and overall a typical Republican candidate that stands for nothing we support.  The fact that Buck's webpage now includes no issues statements whatsoever is a HUGE red flag, considering his positions from only a few years ago. 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rado-candidate

http://www.dailypaul.com/123033/did-...00-to-a-neocon   (started by our own angelatc)

http://www.dailypaul.com/123275/john...more-questions





> And Ron, the main advocate in this movement against the "lesser of two evils" approach, denounced the criticism of Buck and defended C4L's actions. Buck is light years better than the Democrat.


Can you point out where DR. RONALD EARNEST PAUL defended Buck and C4L?  I ask because I see Ronnie Paul (Ron's son who was a C4L staffer) issuing a statement, not Dr. Paul himself.  Im really wondering here if you're intentionally trying to mislead visitors to this forum or if you just don't research anything before you post it.  Oh I just saw another nugget....Buck used to work for Dick Cheney.

eta:  I just reviewed Owen Hill's webpage.
Owen Hill has clear issues statements and they're in line with a real Liberty supporter.  Why are you trying to deflect support from Liberty folks away from the real Liberty candidate and toward a pro-war, drug warrior district attorney whose job is to lock people in cages??  I know why.  *You're a shill, compromise, and I will personally make sure to tear apart every statist candidate you suggest on this forum so that only the real Liberty candidates you mention are helped by your posts here.*

(eta:  Im pretty sure handles: compromise, MichaelDavis, Taftfan, and a couple others that post in this thread and throughout the Liberty Candidates forum are all the same paid shill poster.  Notice any sig similarities?)

----------


## FSU63

Honestly, I have no idea how to vote on off-years. I'm in WV. Morgantown, to be exact. Where could I even vote for Senate?

----------


## Smart3

I'm not adding Ken Buck. Besides, he'll be dead soon. (I call BS on cancer-free)

----------


## Anti-Neocon

I've said this before, but I just can't get myself worked up over supporting Buck, especially when Udall is easily in the top 5 as far as being outspoken about protecting civil liberties.

I have a different value system than most when assessing Senators and tend to value those who shed light on certain issues more than those who silently vote with Rand sometimes on some bills.

----------


## compromise

> Found the threads on DP and RPF about Ken Buck!!!!!  Yep, I remembered correctly.  Pro war rhetoric, drug warrior, and overall a typical Republican candidate that stands for nothing we support.  The fact that Buck's webpage now includes no issues statements whatsoever is a HUGE red flag, considering his positions from only a few years ago. 
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rado-candidate
> 
> http://www.dailypaul.com/123033/did-...00-to-a-neocon   (started by our own angelatc)
> 
> http://www.dailypaul.com/123275/john...more-questions
> 
> Can you point out where DR. RONALD EARNEST PAUL defended Buck and C4L?  I ask because I see Ronnie Paul (Ron's son who was a C4L staffer) issuing a statement, not Dr. Paul himself.  Im really wondering here if you're intentionally trying to mislead visitors to this forum or if you just don't research anything before you post it.  Oh I just saw another nugget....Buck used to work for Dick Cheney.
> ...


I don't see anyone in those threads attacking Buck on anything but foreign policy and the War on Drugs. He is far stronger than the average Republican on fiscal issues. Can you source your claim that he supports nothing we support?

There's a post on the DP about Ron calling Nystrom regarding the Buck race. That's what I'm referring to. Please don't accuse me of attempting to intentionally mislead.

I don't know what you mean about deflecting. I said in my first post about Buck I'd only be for adding him after the primary. If you're referring more to the fact I mentioned Buck in the first place when Hill is already in the race, that has something to do with Buck's current 43 point lead on Hill that makes it inevitable Buck will get the nomination. If that does happen, I wouldn't be surprised if Rand endorses Buck. Buck was hired by Cheney to work as an attorney investigating the Iran-Contra affair because he was thought to be a good lawyer. It's not like he was on Cheney's House/VP staff or a Cheney campaign aide.

I mostly just copy my suggestions from Spoa, Jurgs, FreedomWorks or other threads in this subforum. Buck and Gohmert are really the only guys in this thread I've suggested without seeing them on other sites. You can do that if you want though.

----------


## FSU63

Anyone that can answer my above question?

----------


## devil21

> That's what I'm referring to. Please don't accuse me of attempting to intentionally mislead.


Even if I gave you the benefit of the doubt, which I do not, you are simply not researching what you are posting and you are pushing support away from genuine Liberty candidates in favor of statists that only cursory research reveals aren't Liberty-minded candidates.

----------


## compromise

> Even if I gave you the benefit of the doubt, which I do not, you are simply not researching what you are posting and you are pushing support away from genuine Liberty candidates in favor of statists that only cursory research reveals aren't Liberty-minded candidates.


In light of the evidence you have drawn up, I still maintain that I believe there to be significant evidence to deem Buck a liberty minded candidate in the general election.

Yes, this is a game, politics is a game. The way you win is by electing allies, even if they don't agree with you on 10-15% of votes.

Btw, I kinda suggested some candidates in another thread in this subforum: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ional-district
Feel free to critique them as you have vowed to do.

----------


## Spoa

> In light of the evidence you have drawn up, I still maintain that I believe there to be significant evidence to deem Buck a liberty minded candidate in the general election.
> 
> Yes, this is a game, politics is a game. The way you win is by electing allies, even if they don't agree with you on 10-15% of votes.
> 
> Btw, I kinda suggested some candidates in another thread in this subforum: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ional-district
> Feel free to critique them as you have vowed to do.


I agree that Ken Buck should be added. Buck would be a close ally of Paul, Cruz, Lee. His purity could be questioned, but his commitment to challenging the establishment/RINOs cannot be questioned.

If we had a senate filled with 50 Ken Bucks, we would be better off as a nation. I support Ken Buck for Senate.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

Comparing favorably to the average Senator doesn't make someone a liberty candidate, Spoa.  If that's the case there would be roughly 50 incumbent Senator "liberty candidates".

Especially if he's a vocal hawk and drug warrior.

----------


## compromise

> Comparing favorably to the average Senator doesn't make someone a liberty candidate, Spoa.  If that's the case there would be roughly 50 incumbent Senator "liberty candidates".
> 
> Especially if he's a vocal hawk and drug warrior.


It's fairly clear that Buck is far better than the likes of Lindsey Graham, John McCain, Bob Corker, Thad Cochran, Lamar Alexander, etc on key issues like the economy, world government and civil liberties. He seems on par with Jim DeMint, whom many considered a liberty-minded candidate. I highly doubt the rest of the GOP Senators would have received 19/20 in the Campaign for Liberty survey.

Vocal hawk on Iran, yes. Remember, even Mike Lee is a hawk on Iran. More than half the people on this list are hawks on Iran. If Iran is a dealbreaker, then the only incumbents we should support are Amash, Rand, Massie, Jones, Sanford and Duncan (TN) and the only people who can be deemed liberty candidates are ideological acolytes of them. I don't consider that to be the case, most of those incumbents don't consider that to be the case and Ron Paul/CFL/YAL don't consider that to be the case either.

Buck has "expressed disapproval over America's involvement in Iraq" and is opposed to national building in Afghanistan.

The drug war is mostly a non-issue at the federal level at the moment, there's usually at most 1-2 votes on it a year. Buck is right on so much and it would be unfortunate to oppose someone who agrees with us on so much because of a few minor disagreements.

----------


## South Park Fan

Steve Lonegan is now running for House in NJ-3

----------


## devil21

> It's fairly clear that Buck is far better than the likes of Lindsey Graham, John McCain, Bob Corker, Thad Cochran, Lamar Alexander, etc on key issues like the economy, world government and civil liberties. He seems on par with Jim DeMint, whom many considered a liberty-minded candidate. I highly doubt the rest of the GOP Senators would have received 19/20 in the Campaign for Liberty survey.
> 
> Vocal hawk on Iran, yes. Remember, even Mike Lee is a hawk on Iran. More than half the people on this list are hawks on Iran. If Iran is a dealbreaker, then the only incumbents we should support are Amash, Rand, Massie, Jones, Sanford and Duncan (TN) and the only people who can be deemed liberty candidates are ideological acolytes of them. I don't consider that to be the case, most of those incumbents don't consider that to be the case and Ron Paul/CFL/YAL don't consider that to be the case either.
> 
> Buck has "expressed disapproval over America's involvement in Iraq" and is opposed to national building in Afghanistan.
> 
> The drug war is mostly a non-issue at the federal level at the moment, there's usually at most 1-2 votes on it a year. Buck is right on so much and it would be unfortunate to oppose someone who agrees with us on so much because of a few minor disagreements.


Give it up.  Buck is status quo.  Owen Hill is the Liberty-minded candidate in the CO Senate primary.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

I can't stand Buck's holier than thou BS.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

A couple of adjustments on ratings may be in order, per these threads:

Pat McGeehan - 5 star:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...S-Senate-R-WV)

Nancy Mace - 3 star:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...S-Senate-R-SC)
(Richard Cash probably shouldn't be on the list at all.)

Paul Broun - 4 Star:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...S-Senate-R-GA)

----------


## neverseen

How do we get ratings for Mark Bircher, and how do we get him on the first page of this?

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...e-FL-13)/page2

----------


## Smart3

> A couple of adjustments on ratings may be in order, per these threads:
> 
> Pat McGeehan - 5 star:
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...S-Senate-R-WV)
> 
> Nancy Mace - 3 star:
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...S-Senate-R-SC)
> (Richard Cash probably shouldn't be on the list at all.)
> 
> ...


Done.

----------


## compromise

> Give it up.  Buck is status quo.  Owen Hill is the Liberty-minded candidate in the CO Senate primary.


No, I'm not going to give it up when all the real rebuttal you guys have is personal emotional opposition, conspiracy theories/links to so-and-so and a few disagreements on issues that are minor in the Senate, much like in the debates over whether Ted Cruz is a friend of the liberty movement. Can you bring up a case other than _possibly_ Cap & Trade where Buck disagrees with us on economic issues?

I've said multiple times I don't support adding Buck until AFTER the primary. And Buck will win the primary, there's little question about that.




> Q10 Given the choices of Mark Aspiri, Randy
> Baumgardner, Ken Buck, Owen Hill, Jaime
> McMillan, and Amy Stephens, who would you
> most like to see as the Republican candidate
> for Senate next year?
> Mark Aspiri............................................  .......... 0%
> Randy Baumgardner....................................... 8%
> *Ken Buck ..................................................  ...... 45%
> Owen Hill ..................................................  ...... 2%*
> ...


Even if Hill wins all the "Not sure" people, he'll still trail Buck by 6 points. Given the "Not sure" group is likely to be predominantly liberal Republicans and Hill is mainly competing with Buck for the conservative vote, that situation is pretty much impossible. I urge liberty-minded people to support Hill in the primary to show that there is demand for libertarian ideas and so push Buck in a more libertarian direction, but Buck's win is virtually inevitable and given how he agrees with us on 19/20 of CFL's key issues, it's hard to construe that as a defeat for the cause of liberty.

----------


## devil21

^^^^^^^^^^^
Maybe you're missing the point of what it means to "support Liberty-minded Candidates for US Congress" if you're even discussing Buck and not putting full support behind the Liberty guy because some poll says he can't win 6 months before the primary is even held.  How does he win if people like you are pushing support away from him and talking about Buck when Hill needs it most?  I eagerly await your lesser of two evils argument, compromise.  Fwiw, Im donating money to Hill this week.  I hope others will join me.

(Btw, what do you mean by "you guys"?)

----------


## RandallFan

> He faces no primary opponent and beat the Democrat by a 27 point margin in 2008, where Obama's candidacy led to higher black turnout. It's unlikely this is politically motivated.


He may have got more feedback this time around. People look for a list of the most conservative Senators after Lee, Paul and Cruz on the nay votes column and contact them.

----------


## compromise

> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> Maybe you're missing the point of what it means to "support Liberty-minded Candidates for US Congress" if you're even discussing Buck and not putting full support behind the Liberty guy because some poll says he can't win 6 months before the primary is even held.  How does he win if people like you are pushing support away from him and talking about Buck when Hill needs it most?  I eagerly await your lesser of two evils argument, compromise.  Fwiw, Im donating money to Hill this week.  I hope others will join me.
> 
> (Btw, what do you mean by "you guys"?)


Can you explain the situation where Hill beats Buck?

Do you seriously think there are enough Republicans who see Ken Buck as insufficiently conservative in order for him to recover 43% over 6 months? Or do you think pro-marijuana legalization liberals will somehow switch parties and register Republican to support Owen Hill? Neither scenario is politically viable in Colorado. Hill's candidacy is doomed.

----------


## devil21

> Can you explain the situation where Hill beats Buck?


There's the lesser of evils argument I was waiting for.  Thank god people here didn't say "Can you explain the situation where Ron Paul beats McCain?" or Romney or any other statist candidate, when Ron was polling at 3%.  




> Do you seriously think there are enough Republicans who see Ken Buck as insufficiently conservative in order for him to recover 43% over 6 months? Or do you think pro-marijuana legalization liberals will somehow switch parties and register Republican to support Owen Hill? Neither scenario is politically viable in Colorado. Hill's candidacy is doomed.


I don't know if there are or not.  THAT'S NOT THE POINT OF THIS THREAD NOR THIS FORUM SO GIVE IT UP.  Liberty-minded candidates means just that.  Buck is not the Liberty minded candidate in the CO Senate race.  What the hell is so hard to grasp about that?  Thanks for your persistence though.  I just gave $50 to Hill.




> Thank you for contributing and showing your support to my campaign! Your contribution for $50.00 is complete and your confirmation number is XXXXXXXXX.
> 
> Together we can restore the freedom we once held dear.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Owen Hill

----------


## Anti-Neocon

If electability is what you're concerned about, Drug Warrior Ken Buck will sure get the liberal potheads to show up to the polls to vote for Udall.

----------


## compromise

This article suggests DeMaio is moderate on some key fiscal issues: http://llphsecondrevolution.wordpres...-tcot-liberty/

----------


## devil21

> This article suggests DeMaio is moderate on some key fiscal issues: http://llphsecondrevolution.wordpres...-tcot-liberty/


Another Spoa link eh?

Who are you working for compromise?

----------


## MichaelDavis

> There's the lesser of evils argument I was waiting for.  Thank god people here didn't say "Can you explain the situation where Ron Paul beats McCain?" or Romney or any other statist candidate, when Ron was polling at 3%.  
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if there are or not.  THAT'S NOT THE POINT OF THIS THREAD NOR THIS FORUM SO GIVE IT UP.  Liberty-minded candidates means just that.  Buck is not the Liberty minded candidate in the CO Senate race.  What the hell is so hard to grasp about that?  Thanks for your persistence though.  I just gave $50 to Hill.


I think he's just suggesting there are more important and winnable Senate primaries. Hill would be better, but Buck isn't bad. Just look up Buck's Campaign for Liberty survey. Georgia, Mississippi, North Carolina, and South Carolina are much stronger bets for us.

----------


## compromise

> I think he's just suggesting there are more important and winnable Senate primaries. Hill would be better, but Buck isn't bad. Just look up Buck's Campaign for Liberty survey. Georgia, Mississippi, North Carolina, and South Carolina are much stronger bets for us.


This is exactly my view. Money sent to Hill is better spent on someone like Brannon, especially when the candidate that is set to win the CO primary (Buck) is so closely aligned with us on a variety of issues.




> Another Spoa link eh?


What's wrong with Spoa links? He seems to be doing a lot more for the cause of liberty than you are. I'm sure he will source the opinions he's expressed when he sees these posts.




> Who are you working for compromise?



Please refrain from racism.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

On Hill vs. Buck, in the past, we sometimes had two candidates in the same race listed. There might be a difference in rating or in endorsements.

Neither of the candidates are 5 star from what I've seen. Ron Paul endorsed Hill, so that is reflected by the green highlight. I'd put them both on the list.

Who is the front runner in this Primary? Is there a different, establishment candidate that might slip in?

----------


## compromise

> On Hill vs. Buck, in the past, we sometimes had two candidates in the same race listed. There might be a difference in rating or in endorsements.
> 
> Neither of the candidates are 5 star from what I've seen. Ron Paul endorsed Hill, so that is reflected by the green highlight. I'd put them both on the list.
> 
> Who is the front runner in this Primary? Is there a different, establishment candidate that might slip in?


Buck is the front runner. The establishment candidate is Amy Stephens.




> Q10 Given the choices of Mark Aspiri, Randy
> Baumgardner, Ken Buck, Owen Hill, Jaime
> McMillan, and Amy Stephens, who would you
> most like to see as the Republican candidate
> for Senate next year?
> Mark Aspiri............................................ .......... 0%
> Randy Baumgardner....................................... 8%
> Ken Buck .................................................. ...... 45%
> Owen Hill .................................................. ...... 2%
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Buck is the front runner. The establishment candidate is Amy Stephens.


It looks like Not Sure has the best chance of overtaking Buck...

----------


## devil21

> This is exactly my view. Money sent to Hill is better spent on someone like Brannon, especially when the candidate that is set to win the CO primary (Buck) is so closely aligned with us on a variety of issues.


Oh so now it's about Brannon, and not pushing Ken Buck over Owen Hill?  Keep backtracking and moving the goal posts some more.




> What's wrong with Spoa links? He seems to be doing a lot more for the cause of liberty than you are. I'm sure he will source the opinions he's expressed when he sees these posts.


Some random 2012 member that supports NDAA lovers like Jeff Sessions?  Yeah that's supporting the cause of liberty if I've ever seen it.


Please refrain from racism.[/QUOTE]

Just callin it like I see it.  You're a paid shill, posting here to push warmonger Israel lobby lackeys.

How about this, I'll cut you some slack if you post a screen shot of a donation you make to Owen Hill.

----------


## compromise

> Oh so now it's about Brannon, and not pushing Ken Buck over Owen Hill?  Keep backtracking and moving the goal posts some more.
> 
> 
> 
> Some random 2012 member that supports NDAA lovers like Jeff Sessions?  Yeah that's supporting the cause of liberty if I've ever seen it.
> 
> Just callin it like I see it.  You're a paid shill, posting here to push warmonger Israel lobby lackeys.
> 
> How about this, I'll cut you some slack if you post a screen shot of a donation you make to Owen Hill.


How exactly can someone who voted against the NDAA be an "NDAA lover"?

Where do you see these "hooked nose" guys?

I will not be donating to Owen Hill. I never said I would donate to Owen Hill. I said I have no problem with people supporting him now, but I will support Buck, the presumptive nominee, in the general election.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> It's fairly clear that Buck is far better than the likes of Lindsey Graham, John McCain, Bob Corker, Thad Cochran, Lamar Alexander, etc on key issues like the economy, world government and civil liberties. He seems on par with Jim DeMint, whom many considered a liberty-minded candidate. I highly doubt the rest of the GOP Senators would have received 19/20 in the Campaign for Liberty survey.
> 
> Vocal hawk on Iran, yes. Remember, even Mike Lee is a hawk on Iran. More than half the people on this list are hawks on Iran. If Iran is a dealbreaker, then the only incumbents we should support are Amash, Rand, Massie, Jones, Sanford and Duncan (TN) and the only people who can be deemed liberty candidates are ideological acolytes of them. I don't consider that to be the case, most of those incumbents don't consider that to be the case and Ron Paul/CFL/YAL don't consider that to be the case either.


Ron Paul has endorsed all kinds of people, and as much as I admire him, I frankly ignore his endorsements entirely.  I make my own decisions.

I agree that Mike Lee is a hawk on Iran, and I do not support him.  Who cares if our taxes are a little lower if we're still murdering people overseas?  I'd argue that Rand Paul is at least a question mark on Iran as well.  He's coming off as more hawkish than Obama with regards to the sanction vote coming up.  He still might vote against it, but he's "considering" voting for it, whereas Obama has stated in no uncertain terms that he will veto it.

We need better candidates, frankly.  We need more Amash/Massie type candidates.



> Buck has "expressed disapproval over America's involvement in Iraq" and is opposed to national building in Afghanistan.


Yeah, its easy to oppose yesterday's war.  It doesn't matter if you do the same dang thing again.


> The drug war is mostly a non-issue at the federal level at the moment, there's usually at most 1-2 votes on it a year. Buck is right on so much and it would be unfortunate to oppose someone who agrees with us on so much because of a few minor disagreements.


Yeah, "minor" disagreements like thinking its OK to lock someone in a cage for smoking a leaf, and wanting to bomb a foreign country?

Ted Cruz certainly doesn't get the 10th amendment with regards to the former issue, does Buck?


Is there anyone I should even consider supporting in NYS in 2014?

----------


## TaftFan

IMO, there are a lot of higher priorities than the Colorado Senate race.

----------


## AlbertJNocke

I don't understand how anyone here could back Buck over Hill. Hill is exactly the type of candidate the liberty movement needs: He's young, well spoken, intelligent and a stone cold liberty guy, not to mention the fact that he would be a much stronger general election candidate then Ken Buck, especially in a libertarian leaning state like CO.

The Dems are praying for a Ken Buck victory because he is literally unelectable in the general election. While the PPP shows him close to Udall in the General, those numbers are probably his ceiling. Everyone in the state already knows him so its unlikely that he will ever be able to surpass his current numbers. In fact the second he becomes the nominee and the Dem machine starts attacking him for his past statements, his numbers will fall like a rock and this race will go from competitive to a Dem blowout.

I think it's fair to say that a candidate who lost in 2010 in an open seat race in the biggest GOP landslide in years has zero chance in 2014 in a potentially tougher political climate against an incumbent.

As far as the Primary goes, the numbers right now mean literally nothing. Buck is doing well because of name ID and Hill is doing bad because of his lack of name id. This can change really fast as all it will take is a super pac or two supporting Hill to raise his profile. If I recall correctly, I saw Preston Bates on Twitter not to long ago mention that he personally donated $1,000 to Hill so I wouldn't be surprised if Liberty for All got behind him at some point. If that happens then all bets are off and the primary becomes competitive for Hill.

----------


## jurgs01

> If I recall correctly, I saw Preston Bates on Twitter not to long ago mention that he personally donated $1,000 to Hill so I wouldn't be surprised if Liberty for All got behind him at some point. If that happens then all bets are off and the primary becomes competitive for Hill.


Liberty For All is going to have an issue this cycle of deciding what races to expend their resources on.  There are literally hundreds of liberty candidates, which is amazing.  If only 10-15% of them win, that is still amazing.  We are approaching a point where the majority of races could have a liberty candidate into the primary, but I don't want to get overly optimistic until we start to see victories at the polls.  It is going to take work and $$.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

What are the negatives on Dwayne Stovall?

----------


## devil21

> What are the negatives on Dwayne Stovall?


Are you trying to find dirt or are you talking about polling numbers or what exactly?

His website is pretty good and he's already on the Senate list on pg1.  Sounds like he wants to give Stockman a run for his money and has some grassroots behind him, handily winning a tx county straw poll. 

http://texansforstovall.com/news.php#20140112

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Are you trying to find dirt or are you talking about polling numbers or what exactly?
> 
> His website is pretty good and he's already on the Senate list on pg1.  Sounds like he wants to give Stockman a run for his money and has some grassroots behind him, handily winning a tx county straw poll. 
> 
> http://texansforstovall.com/news.php#20140112


It would be good to know now if there is dirt. He looks good to me so far. He only has 3 Stars on the first page. Why the 2 Star deduction?

----------


## RandallFan

His stance on immigration is pretty good.

Always admit if you have hired an illegal. You have open borders types like Jeff Flake attacking Wil Cardon because he accidentally hired an illegal. When the irony is Jeff Flake voted to fund illegals from cradle to grave. Jeff Flake's wants illegals in massive numbers working in white and blue collar jobs.

http://www.texansforstovall.com/issues.php#amnesty



> When I was a teenager entering the workforce, illegal aliens were not  a recognized issue.  They received no taxpayer-funded benefits,  healthcare, or education.  Over the years, Supreme Court rulings forced  the States to provide benefits and recognized birthright citizenship.  These granted benefits added to our national debt and the economic  strife we endure today. This cycle hurts the State of Texas. We cannot allow illegal immigrants to instantly become legalized.

----------


## devil21

> It would be good to know now if there is dirt. He looks good to me so far. He only has 3 Stars on the first page. Why the 2 Star deduction?


Good question.  His bona fides look better than Stockman's.

----------


## Smart3

> It would be good to know now if there is dirt. He looks good to me so far. He only has 3 Stars on the first page. Why the 2 Star deduction?


I'll add another star.

----------


## William Tell

> What are the negatives on Dwayne Stovall?


As far as issues, the only thing at all negative that I know of, is that I believe he has voiced  support for a Constitutional Convention. 
He has much more grassroots support than Stockman does. He has been running for over 7 months, but he made it official in late August. His people have been dominating John Cornyn's facebook pages. His only real problem, is lack of funding. But he is doing the best he can with what he has. Here is a recent facebook post on Dwayne's Facebook page, from Brett, his top guy:

"A  friend of mine is occasionally asked to stand in for the pastor of his  church. When he does, he gives the same sermon every time. He tells the  story of a great and mighty army, championed by a giant who instilled  fear in the hearts of everyone. All who saw this fearful enemy, right  down to the king, grew discouraged at the sight. Surely they would lose.

 A young teenager stood up and believed th...at he was on the right side of the conflict. He didn't need armor. He grabbed the weapon he knew and ran to greet the giant.

 You know this story, but you've never heard anyone tell it with such passion and authority as my friend does.

 A few years ago, a very popular blogger who goes by the moniker  Instapundit, Glenn Reynolds, wrote a book called "An Army of Davids." In  it, he asserted that big corporate giants fall today before an army of  Davids, who wield nothing more than cheap/free guerrilla  marketing/productivity tools.

 John Cornyn has started to  unleash his mighty war chest. Ad after ad will be coming in the next  several weeks. To which I say, "That's all he has." When you see these  ads, remember that. If he were amazing and popular, he would receive  Cruz-like welcomes at candidate fairs. But Cornyn doesn't show up at any  candidate fairs because he's afraid he will be shown up.

 David brought Goliath down because he believed, with all his heart, that he could not fail. He knew God was with him.

 Do you believe in liberty? In your heart of hearts, do you believe  giants can be beaten if you stand in faith on the right side of a  conflict?

 You are an army of Davids, and I don't care how tall  John Cornyn looks, his support is cardboard-thin. Most of his ads are  laughable because they gloss over the truth of performance in office,  and Texans have a long memory.

 Believe, voice your convictions,  vote your principles, and laugh at the desperation of an enemy so  threatened by little ol' you that he won't even meet you at events that  invite him. That pebble in your hand will cause a lot of ripples across  the great Lone Star State, and he knows it. You will take down someone  who looks to some like a giant. But you know what they say... the bigger  they are...

 Let's win this for Texas. Dwayne Stovall is the right man to be Senator. You know it, and everyone needs to hear that.

 Brett"

https://www.facebook.com/TexansForStovall

----------


## devil21

Cornyn is feeling the heat.  He just introduced a national concealed carry reciprocity bill.  Trying to appeal to the gun folks to keep his office I guess.

----------


## AlbertJNocke

Here's a new web ad from Owen Hill. Really like the message he's conveying here.

http://www.owenhillforsenate.com/capitalism/

----------


## T.hill

> Ron Paul has endorsed all kinds of people, and as much as I admire him, I frankly ignore his endorsements entirely.  I make my own decisions.
> 
> I agree that Mike Lee is a hawk on Iran, and I do not support him.  Who cares if our taxes are a little lower if we're still murdering people overseas?  I'd argue that Rand Paul is at least a question mark on Iran as well.  He's coming off as more hawkish than Obama with regards to the sanction vote coming up.  He still might vote against it, but he's "considering" voting for it, whereas Obama has stated in no uncertain terms that he will veto it.
> 
> We need better candidates, frankly.  We need more Amash/Massie type candidates.
> 
> 
> Yeah, its easy to oppose yesterday's war.  It doesn't matter if you do the same dang thing again.
> 
> ...


I agree, we do need more Massie/Amash candidates, but implying Rand isn't bothers me considering his voting record. He might sound more hawkish than Obama in this particular instance, but what foreign war or military action has Rand ever supported? Practically, except for wars of self-defense, I think Rand would always find a pragmatic reason not to support or vote for a foreign military action. In the end Rand is essentially a non-interventionist.

----------


## compromise

Look into Tom Brewer, running for House in Nebraska.

Quote from his FB:



> Taken from the Arkansas GOP website:
> 
> "Republicans believe: That the individual citizens are willing and capable of managing their own affairs without government intervention."
> 
> Why, then, have we allowed such poor representation that grows the federal government's size into our personal affairs? There is no compromise between government intervention and Liberty. Either follow the Constitution and promote Liberty or stop calling yourself Republican, or perhaps even American. Liberty is what our founders fought for. We should not elect people who want to destroy what our founders established.

----------


## devil21

> Look into Tom Brewer, running for House in Nebraska.
> 
> Quote from his FB:


Most of the few issues statements on Colonel Tom Brewer's website tombrewerfornebraska.com are generic GOP spiel.  Not a word in his foreign policy section about reigning in intervention in any form.  I bet he's a big intervention type actually since he PROMINENTLY advertises his military gung ho style all over his campaign site.  He's also an ethanol guy so he'll surely support ethanol subsidies and ethanol fuel mandates.

Pretty sure I'd not support any candidate with a front page picture like this, but that's just me:


Oh, and he's got cancer.

----------


## RonPaulGeorge&Ringo

Any thoughts on Paul Hollis of Louisiana?

www.paulhollis.com

----------


## devil21

Paul Hollis - Louisiana Senate candidate

Paul Hollis Senate Louisiana

Looks good so far as a hard money advocate and business owner, not a lawyer.

----------


## RonPaulGeorge&Ringo

Hollis' legislative history.  http://openstates.org/la/bills/?spon...g_id=LAL000458

I see he successfully passed into law a bill giving tax exemptions for gold & silver sales.  Was involved in some good gun rights stuff.  Also pushed an anti-traffic-camera bill that unfortunately went nowhere.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> What are the negatives on Dwayne Stovall?


http://www.ourcampaigns.com/RaceDeta...?RaceID=753601




> Most of the few issues statements on Colonel Tom Brewer's website tombrewerfornebraska.com are generic GOP spiel. Not a word in his foreign policy section about reigning in intervention in any form. I bet he's a big intervention type actually since he PROMINENTLY advertises his military gung ho style all over his campaign site. He's also an ethanol guy so he'll surely support ethanol subsidies and ethanol fuel mandates.


Since someone who served in the military couldn't possibly be libertarian, right? Like Mark Bircher (endorsed by RLC), Shane Osborne (endorsed by FreedomWorks), Jim Bridenstine (member of the House Liberty Caucus), and Glen Brandley (endorsed by Ron Paul).

----------


## RonPaulGeorge&Ringo

> Since someone who served in the military couldn't possibly be libertarian, right?



Someone who plasters his campaign website with military imagery suggests an unhealthy disrespect for the separation of military and civilian authority.





> Jim Bridenstine (member of the House Liberty Caucus).


This guy's webpage on foreign policy is full of warmongering bull$#@! re Iran and Syria. F that.  

http://bridenstine.house.gov/issues/foreign-affairs

----------


## devil21

> http://www.ourcampaigns.com/RaceDeta...?RaceID=753601
> 
> 
> 
> Since someone who served in the military couldn't possibly be libertarian, right? Like Mark Bircher (endorsed by RLC), Shane Osborne (endorsed by FreedomWorks), Jim Bridenstine (member of the House Liberty Caucus), and Glen Brandley (endorsed by Ron Paul).


That's funny since I have Glen's number in my cell phone.  919-7XX-XXX9.  

He didn't plaster his website with pictures of him carrying rifles on battlefields in marching lines and manning machine guns on gunboats like the "GET SOME" scene from Full Metal Jacket either.  You can be proud of service but if you make it your campaign platform then it's not hard to figure out what your agenda probably would be if elected.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

Based on this thread, can Rob Maness be removed and Paul Hollis added?  Maness is no friend of liberty whatsoever.  While Hollis may be an underdog, he seems like the only guy even remotely pro-liberty.

----------


## Smart3

Removed Maness, replaced with Hollis.

----------


## compromise

> Someone who plasters his campaign website with military imagery suggests an unhealthy disrespect for the separation of military and civilian authority.


Turns out you guys were right about him though, he's a moderate who supports Medicaid expansion. I am no longer in favor of looking into this guy, he's definitely a RINO.

----------


## ican'tvote

In TX-3, there are three candidates challenging Sam Johnson; Cami Dean, Josh Loveless, and Harry Pierce. I've looked at their campaign websites and Dean is a generic republican, but both Loveless and Pierce are possibilities. Here are their campaign websites:

http://harrypierceforcongress.com/issues-and-views/
http://www.joshloveless.org/platform.html

Loveless looks a lot better to me, but I think Pierce is good enough to support if there were a run-off of him vs. Johnson (there won't be). His "Military Strength and Common Sense" section looks nice.

Let me know what you guys think.

----------


## pulp8721

Another one in Oregon:  James Buchal of OR-3.  A long shot, but has a great paper on his website in defense of the 4th amendment:

http://buchal.nationbuilder.com

http://d3n8a8pro7vhmx.cloudfront.net...pdf?1385950036

----------


## pulp8721

On twitter Association of American Physicians and Surgeons just name-dropped some doctors running for Congress:

Alieta Eck- Internist (NJ-12):  Former Senate Candidate, Former AAPS President, Former Ron Paul Fundraiser, Not sure, but most likely non-interventionist.





Michael Macfarlane- Surgeon (KY-3): Pro-Life, Pro-Coal, Supports Term Limits, nothing on foreign policy.


Annette Teijeiro- Anesthesiologist (NV-1): Anti-ACA, Pro-School Choice.  Also nothing of foreign policy or civil liberties, but has reposted articles on her facebook page in support of Rand Paul's NSA lawsuit, and against the U.N.


All these candidates are in heavy democratic districts, but it's good to have potential allies where you can.

----------


## compromise

You can take both Tisei and Casida off speculative, both are running. I'm still for knocking Tisei down to 1 star though.

----------


## TaftFan

> You can take both Tisei and Casida off speculative, both are running. I'm still for knocking Tisei down to 1 star though.


I don't even know why we have lower than 3 star.

----------


## compromise

> I don't even know why we have lower than 3 star.


I guess my standards are a lot lower than yours then.

Joe Walsh used to be on this list as a two star, but he was definitely one of my top 5 favorites in the 112th Congress. I like Posey, Rohrabacher and Radel too, they are far better than the average Republican.

----------


## Smart3

> You can take both Tisei and Casida off speculative, both are running. I'm still for knocking Tisei down to 1 star though.


ok done

----------


## Smart3

> You can take both Tisei and Casida off speculative, both are running. I'm still for knocking Tisei down to 1 star though.


ok done

----------


## compromise

> ok done


You didn't lol

----------


## Smart3

> You didn't lol


Service Error

----------


## compromise

Connie Mack might as well be added back as a speculative 3 star at this point.

----------


## matthewschneider

HELP!

Help this 5 star liberty candidate WIN this online poll.  Vote for Rod Blum in this online poll.  

http://coralvillecourier.typepad.com...-us-house.html

To learn more about the candidate and throw in $10 or so visit his website at www.RodBlum.com 

For Liberty!

----------


## MikeStanart

Milton Wolf for US Senate in Kansas deserves at least 4 stars.

----------


## compromise

Time to take Mack back off again, he announced he's not running.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Time to take Mack back off again, he announced he's not running.


More bad news after another. First Bridenstine, now Mack.

----------


## compromise

> More bad news after another. First Bridenstine, now Mack.


Yeah, really disappointing given both were frontrunners.

Radel's seat is pretty much ceded to the establishment at this point. Coburn's we might still have a chance in if Brogdon enters the race after losing to Fallin, but it will be an uphill battle.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Yeah, really disappointing given both were frontrunners.
> 
> Radel's seat is pretty much ceded to the establishment at this point. Coburn's we might still have a chance in if Brogdon enters the race after losing to Fallin, but it will be an uphill battle.


The elections for Oklahoma governor and U.S. Senate will be held on the same day. Brogdon has to decide between one or the other.

----------


## Brett85

How is Paul Broun doing in Georgia?  Have there been any recent polls on that race?

----------


## MichaelDavis

> How is Paul Broun doing in Georgia?  Have there been any recent polls on that race?


There hasn't been any primary polling, but a general election poll shows Broun performing the best against the Democratic nominee:
http://www.politico.com/story/2014/0...ls-102824.html

----------


## Brett85

> There hasn't been any primary polling, but a general election poll shows Broun performing the best against the Democratic nominee:
> http://www.politico.com/story/2014/0...ls-102824.html


Yeah, I saw that.  That's surprising.  That goes against the whole establishment argument that Broun would cost the GOP the Senate seat in Georgia.

----------


## compromise

Websites

Casida: http://www.casida2014.com/
Tisei: http://tiseiforcongress.com/
Lonegan: https://steveloneganforcongress.com/

Other candidates:

Alieta Eck NJ-12 (I'm pretty sure she was previously on here so just rate her as you did before) http://www.eckforcongress.com/
Gavin Seim WA-4 (5 stars?) http://callmegav.com/

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

As far as Colorado goes, Tisha Casida, again, looks like a long shot against Scott Tipton.  Based on FreedomWorks, his record is iffy. He voted to raise the debt ceiling, but he also voted _for_ the Amash Amendment on the NSA.

----------


## Smart3

> Websites
> 
> Casida: http://www.casida2014.com/
> Tisei: http://tiseiforcongress.com/
> Lonegan: https://steveloneganforcongress.com/
> 
> Other candidates:
> 
> Alieta Eck NJ-12 (I'm pretty sure she was previously on here so just rate her as you did before) http://www.eckforcongress.com/
> Gavin Seim WA-4 (5 stars?) http://callmegav.com/


Done

----------


## devil21

> Websites
> 
> Casida: http://www.casida2014.com/


Looks like a great candidate!




> Tisei: http://tiseiforcongress.com/


What's so special about Tisei?  His website doesn't say much overall and nothing at all about liberty oriented values.  I guess he's ok considering he's running in Mass but what makes him a Liberty candidate and not just another run-of-the-mill Republican running in a liberal state?

[quote]
Lonegan: https://steveloneganforcongress.com/




> Israel:
> Israel is America’s closest ally in the Middle East and one of its closest allies and friends in the entire world. We not only share common strategic goals but also a shared belief in democracy, human rights and the rule of law. The United States must be a vocal supporter of Israel’s right to defend itself against terrorist violence and should not pressure Israel to enter into peace agreements or concessions that threaten Israel’s ability to defend itself. Also important to Israel’s security, The United States must do everything in its power to prevent Iran from achieving nuclear capabilities, including keeping the military option on the table.
> 
> Syria:
> As a member of Congress, Steve Lonegan will oppose sending American troops to invade foreign countries unless American interests are threatened directly, like President Obama’s proposal to attack Syria in 2013.


Uh...support possible military action against Iran but oppose sending troops to invade foreign countries unless the US is directly threatened?  wut?




> Other candidates:
> 
> Alieta Eck NJ-12 (I'm pretty sure she was previously on here so just rate her as you did before) http://www.eckforcongress.com/


What makes Eck a Liberty candidate?  Another with weak issues statements.




> Gavin Seim WA-4 (5 stars?) http://callmegav.com/


Seim looks pretty good.

----------


## pulp8721

> What makes Eck a Liberty candidate?  Another with weak issues statements.


She once spoke at a fundraiser for Ron Paul.  

As for the statements, she may just be trying to maintain some ambivalence considering the district leans heavily democrat.

Also, the following statements were left on her webpage when she ran for US Senate last year, which gives us a little more details on her policies.




> Dr. Eck is a strong supporter of our right to bear arms. She believes that we have enough gun control laws on the books. No further laws are needed, as they infringe upon our Second Amendment rights.





> Until the border is secure, any immigration law is fatally flawed. Close the borders first. Then we will decide how best to deal with illegal immigrants and the companies that knowingly hire them.


Personally I see her as a four star candidate.

----------


## devil21

^^^^^
I like that she appeared at RP's fundraiser.  That's a great sign.  The 2A and border statements are typical GOP fare though.  Need to see something about her foreign policy to go 4 stars though.

----------


## compromise

Frank Roche NC-2 (3 stars? Fiscal conservative, opposed to Patriot Act & FISA):
http://frankrocheforcongress.com/

----------


## Gray Seal

I am Michael Firsching.  I am running in the Republican primary the 18th of March.  My positions are the strongest liberty positions of anyone running for federal office in the State of Illinois.  Please like and share my facebook if you agree (Mike Firsching for Congress).

Around 20 to 25% of the voters I have spoken with are fed up.  They do not want to go with the status quo.  However, this group still does not recognize the political power they have if they vote as a block in the Illinois primaries.  Please help to reach them by spreading the word.  I have chosen facebook as a broad means to do so.

The internet is the means to leveling the playing field against big money donations from business which is cozy with government.  People must use the internet as an inexpensive means to learn about their candidates.  If money determines who gets noticed, I expect the country to continue its fizzle until the next collapse.

----------


## devil21

> I am Michael Firsching.  I am running in the Republican primary the 18th of March.  My positions are the strongest liberty positions of anyone running for federal office in the State of Illinois.  Please like and share my facebook if you agree (Mike Firsching for Congress).
> 
> Around 20 to 25% of the voters I have spoken with are fed up.  They do not want to go with the status quo.  However, this group still does not recognize the political power they have if they vote as a block in the Illinois primaries.  Please help to reach them by spreading the word.  I have chosen facebook as a broad means to do so.
> 
> The internet is the means to leveling the playing field against big money donations from business which is cozy with government.  People must use the internet as an inexpensive means to learn about their candidates.  If money determines who gets noticed, I expect the country to continue its fizzle until the next collapse.


Best of luck for your campaign!  Maybe start a thread in this subforum if you haven't already?  Give us some details.

----------


## William Tell

Divenchy Watrous Texas CD 26.


http://divenchywatrousforcongress.com/ 

https://www.facebook.com/watrousforcongress

Also, Kory Watkins Did not file for CD 6 Frank Kuchar is the only one challenging Barton in that primary.
http://www.kucharforcongress.com/

----------


## compromise

> I am Michael Firsching.  I am running in the Republican primary the 18th of March.  My positions are the strongest liberty positions of anyone running for federal office in the State of Illinois.  Please like and share my facebook if you agree (Mike Firsching for Congress).
> 
> Around 20 to 25% of the voters I have spoken with are fed up.  They do not want to go with the status quo.  However, this group still does not recognize the political power they have if they vote as a block in the Illinois primaries.  Please help to reach them by spreading the word.  I have chosen facebook as a broad means to do so.
> 
> The internet is the means to leveling the playing field against big money donations from business which is cozy with government.  People must use the internet as an inexpensive means to learn about their candidates.  If money determines who gets noticed, I expect the country to continue its fizzle until the next collapse.


IL-13?

----------


## Rocco

Ian Hunter in NY 24 was a Ron Paul supporter in 2008 and 2010, is supported by the local liberty movement and believes in free markets and civil liberties. He probably cannot win in the general, Maffei's pretty heavily backed, but is a good guy to vote for!

----------


## Gray Seal

Michael Firsching is running for the Illinois 13th, currently represented by Rodney Davis.  There are six people running between the two major parties.  I am clearly the small government, anti warfare, end the Fed, end deficit spending person in the field.  If you want more government and more management, there are five others hoping to take over that chalice.

----------


## pulp8721

Mike Benson MN-1 (4 stars, spoke out against the NSA in his announcement speech):




> “I will work tirelessly to secure the Republican nomination and restore a government of the people, by the people and for the people. It’s reprehensible that this President whose policies are carried out by Tim Walz would turn its power on the people and bully them with the IRS and that the NSA keeps a record of every one of our phone calls.”)





> Also completed a C4L survey and had one of the highest scores



James Bruchal OR-3 (4 stars, outspoken against surveillance state, even wrote a paper about it on his website, Long shot though in a 70-30 Democratic district)

Ben Pollock OR-5 (3-4 stars, former Ted Cruz campaign staffer)

Andrea McGee FL-22 (4-stars, describes herself as Fiscally Conservative, Socially Libertarian)

Ryan Zinke Montana-At-Large (2-3 stars, came out against NSA data collection and IRS harassment in campaign announcement, unfortunately he called Hilary Clinton the "antichrist", but I think this is the best Montana has to offer this election cycle at least.)

----------


## jurgs01

> Andrea McGee FL-22 (4-stars, describes herself as Fiscally Conservative, Socially Libertarian)


I asked her via tweet a couple of questions.  Here are her responses:
https://twitter.com/AndreaMcGee2014/...66782925733888

----------


## devil21

Hannah Nicollet - US Senator MN, Independence Party

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-as-Indy-Party

----------


## William Tell

U.S Congress CD 11 Texas, Wade Brown seems pretty good. Running against Mike Conaway. http://www.wadebrownforcongress.com/issues

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

I'm sorta tempted to donate to everyone w/ 5 stars, but A) that would put me on their mailing list and the cost of sending stuff out would probably dwarf my donation.  and B) I would be literally living in fear of my mailbox...  better to pick a few that have a chance and donate big.

As to the Internet, well FB is well known for banning ppl for sending too many messages, adding too many friends, or just for no reason banning pages for things they don't like or they are asked not to like.  Users are also bailing from that site, esp. the younger crowd that are one of our best demographics.

Anyone have experience with Googles policies?  I basically never use google+

we need to branch out to other sites.  Here's a list:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...rking_websites

-t

----------


## MichaelDavis

Dave Norman TX-36

----------


## devil21

> Dave Norman TX-36


Do you have any information on Norman's foreign policy positions?  It's notably missing from his issues page even though his entire bio page is devoted to his military service.  His issues page is standard GOP fare.


Strange that it appears, according to the confirmed speakers list, no TX-36 candidates showed up to Ben Swann/LOTR Liberty Forum back in January.  Dwayne Stovall appeared though.

http://www.lotrhouston.org/events/li...ith-ben-swann/

----------


## pulp8721

Bob Marshall apparently will be announcing his run for VA-10 district.  I wish him all the best, but unfortunately, just like Paul Broun, he has a very politically incorrect attitude when it comes to describing his views on social issues.  The left will poor through his past statements, and make him the most out-of-touch politician in the country.  He helped write Virginia's marriage amendment, which may be on the verge of being thrown out.

Here's his views on issues, from when he ran two years ago for US Senate:

On Marriage (Mentions Ron Paul's We The People Act)



On Patriot Act and NDAA:



On Lifetime Appointments for judges:



On Bailouts:

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Do you have any information on Norman's foreign policy positions?  It's notably missing from his issues page even though his entire bio page is devoted to his military service.  His issues page is standard GOP fare.
> 
> 
> Strange that it appears, according to the confirmed speakers list, no TX-36 candidates showed up to Ben Swann/LOTR Liberty Forum back in January.  Dwayne Stovall appeared though.
> 
> http://www.lotrhouston.org/events/li...ith-ben-swann/


His RLC survey is in here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/t48lwrcgzd...st_Surveys.zip

If you need more info, post on his Facebook wall: https://www.facebook.com/davenormanf...ref=ts&fref=ts

----------


## devil21

> His RLC survey is in here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/t48lwrcgzd...st_Surveys.zip
> 
> If you need more info, post on his Facebook wall: https://www.facebook.com/davenormanf...ref=ts&fref=ts


So you don't have any info on his foreign policy positions?  Not a link to some zip file purported to be an RLC survey.  Do _you_ have any info?  IOW, what is your knowledge of his foreign policy positions to share with us?  You did suggest him, after all, so surely you know his foreign policy position.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> So you don't have any info on his foreign policy positions?  Not a link to some zip file purported to be an RLC survey.  Do _you_ have any info?  IOW, what is your knowledge of his foreign policy positions to share with us?  You did suggest him, after all, so surely you know his foreign policy position.


"Do you support the repeal of the verbiage in the NDAA allowing for detention of US Citizens forindefinite detention, along with the verbiage of refusal of right to counsel and to hear charges against
them?" Yes.

"Do you support an end to the NSA surveillance of US citizens? Why or why not? If not an end, your
idea?" Yes, such surveillance is a gross violation of the Fourth Amendment’s protection against warrantless
search and seizure.

"When is U.S. military intervention in other nations justified?" When U.S. safety and security is directly at risk.

----------


## devil21

^^^^^
LOL

If that's the best he's got then I wouldn't support him.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> ^^^^^
> LOL
> 
> If that's the best he's got then I wouldn't support him.


So being against NDAA, NSA spying, and foreign intervention isn't good enough for you? What would you prefer, a John McCain/Lindsey Graham/Peter King clone?

----------


## devil21

> So being against NDAA, NSA spying, and foreign intervention isn't good enough for you? What would you prefer, a John McCain/Lindsey Graham/Peter King clone?


I asked about his foreign policy.  "When is U.S. military intervention in other nations justified?" When U.S. safety and security is directly at risk." is not an answer.  There are plenty of people that think Iran is a direct threat to the US and should be attacked, even though it's certified bs.  Im at the point now where any Congress candidate that avoids any mention of their foreign policy positions on their website is another interventionist trying to fly under the radar.

----------


## RandallFan

> Voters were polled "If the Republican primary for US Senate were held today, will you vote for Bob Smith or Scott Brown?" Results indicate that Scott Brown holds a commanding 29-percentage point lead over Bob Smith (51% to 22%) with 27% expressing uncertainty.


http://www.prnewswire.com/news-relea...245212641.html

I think Scott Brown might drop out if Smith gets into the 30's or 40's. Im sure he is worried if a chunk of Republicans sit out the election. I think he's waiting to see how Smith's campaing goes.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

The fact that there's so much debate about Bevin makes me think that he's 3 stars at best.  Also what's TMOT doing with 3 stars?  There's no way you're going to try to tell me that Broun is the purer candidate in that race.

Also, Dave Brat VA-7 is primarying Cantor.  While he may be a longshot, he looks like a 4 star caliber guy.

----------


## William Tell

Campaign for Liberty has released the results of their candidate surveys for the U.S Senate, and House races in Texas.
A bunch of candidates replied to the 20 questions, it sheds some interesting light on these folks, who have already been mentioned on this thread:
Steve Stockman, Dwayne Stovall, Tony Arterburn, Frank Kuchar, Elaine Hays, Matt McCall, Robert Lowry, Divenchy Watrous, Katrina Pierson, Dave Norman.

I think Donald May, in CD 19 deserves to be added, and thoughts on Eddie Zamora in CD 15 would be nice. Also, the CD 36 race looks very interesting.

http://www.campaignforliberty.org/surveys2/?id=69

These are the questions:

*Texas 2014 Federal Candidate Survey Results*   Dear Supporter,

Campaign for Liberty gave candidates for Federal Office an opportunity  to provide a straight answer to the following questions. The candidates  answers can be seen below the list of questions. Because the vast  majority of states do not include 3rd party candidates in the Primary  process, Campaign for Liberty policy is to survey 3rd party candidates  for General elections, except in Jungle Primary states. 
*Survey Questions*  1. Will you cosponsor and support efforts for roll call votes on Ron  Pauls Audit the Fed bill, designed to bring transparency to the Federal  Reserve (H.R. 24/S. 209 in the 113th Congress)? 
  2. Will you support legislation removing capital gains and sales taxes on gold and silver coinage? 
  3. Will you vote to oppose any legislation that allows the federal  government to prohibit the sale, use, or carrying of firearms? 
  4. Will you support ending all foreign aid? 
  5. Will you oppose any debt limit increase? 
  6. Do you support and will you vote to protect states asserting their rights under the Tenth Amendment? 
  7. Will you oppose Big Labors Card Check bill and any other legislation designed to empower union bosses? 
  8. Will you cosponsor legislation such as the American Sovereignty  Restoration Act (H.R. 75 in the 113th Congress) to withdraw the U.S.  from the United Nations? 
  9. Will you support legislation to shut down the Transportation Security  Administration and place airport security back into private hands? 
  10. Will you oppose using military action without a declaration of war? 
  11. Will you support and cast every vote for legislation that will repeal or defund ObamaCare? 
  12. Will you oppose any legislation that will force online businesses to  collect sales taxes and increase costs on the American consumer,  whether it is the so-called Marketplace Fairness Act or any other  Internet sales tax scheme? 
  13. Will you support legislation that would prevent the indefinite  detention of American citizens and would ensure full Fifth Amendment  rights to due process? 
  14. Will you vote against any budget that increases our deficit? 
  15. Will you oppose federal power grabs like roving wiretaps and  warrantless searches and oppose Patriot Act renewal that includes such  items? 
  16. Will you support efforts to end the NSAs unconstitutional domestic spying program? 
  17. Will you oppose any legislation that requires states and citizens to  participate in a National Identification program, including mandatory  E-Verify? 
  18. Will you support keeping our Internet free from government control  and intrusion, including opposing power grabs such as SOPA, CISPA, or  any other bill that mandates more government intervention in the  Internet? 
  19. Will you oppose all tax increases? 
  20. Indicate the tax cuts you are willing to vote for: 
      A) Across-the-Board Income Tax Cut
      B) Capital Gains Tax Cut
      C) Business Tax Cut
      D) Estate Tax Cut

----------


## compromise

^ Based off the above surveys, I'd suggest moving Pierson, Arterburn, Lowry, Norman and McCall to 4 star and keeping Hays and Kuchar at 3.

----------


## devil21

> ^ Based off the above surveys, I'd suggest moving Pierson, Arterburn, Lowry, Norman and McCall to 4 star and keeping Hays and Kuchar at 3.


Still need more than just survey results for star ranking.  It's just part of the vetting process.  On a good note, the survey does show who the hawks and 'firsters' are in those races.

----------


## Smart3

Added Clint Didier.

I'm looking into some of the names suggested last week.

----------


## devil21

Art Robinson should be full star purity and green.  He's a personal friend of Ron's, has been endorsed by Ron Paul twice and presumably will be endorsed again.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Dave Brat running against Cantor?

davebratforcongress.com/




> Promoting Economic Growth
> 
> Dave Brat, Ph.D., is a free market economist who has dedicated his life to educating college students, business professionals and civic and religious groups on economics and ethics. Dave wants to help create jobs and prosperity and knows that the free market system is the only proven way to stimulate innovation and economic growth.
> 
> Eric Cantor, on the other hand, distorts the free market by picking winners and losers, and only allows big business and big donors a seat at his table: a table that we in the 7th district do not share.
> 
> Dave Brat thinks everyone is the 7th district should have an equal voice and equal access.
> 
> This major difference in background and philosophy provides significant insights as to the contrasts between how Dave Brat and Eric Cantor will approach their job as your congressman.
> ...

----------


## South Park Fan

Randy Brogdon is now running for Oklahoma's Senate seat.

----------


## compromise

> Randy Brogdon is now running for Oklahoma's Senate seat.


This is definitely a 5 star guy, he was a RP state co-chair in 2012.

----------


## Smart3

Added Brogdon.

----------


## compromise

> Added Brogdon.





> *Kansas*
> Milton Wolf (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)  
> Randy Brogdon (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)


We're not in Kansas anymore.

----------


## devil21

> Added Brogdon.


You added him (under the wrong state) but still no 5-star green update for Art Robinson?  Art even has his own subforum on RPF!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

I would suggest we may want to remove Stovall in Texas. Dude is unhinged.

https://twitter.com/DwayneStovall

----------


## compromise

I talked to Maine's Erick Bennett, I'm now for adding to him to the list as a 5 star. Still totally unelectable though.

----------


## devil21

> I would suggest we may want to remove Stovall in Texas. Dude is unhinged.
> 
> https://twitter.com/DwayneStovall


Based on what?  A lot of Tweets?  Not following your reasoning.

----------


## pulp8721

T.W. Shannon, one of the candidates for Tom Coburn's seat revealed his positions on issues

States Rights:



> To limit the growth of the federal government, the drafters of the Constitution made it plain that the powers of the federal government are to be limited to those specifically named in the Constitution. It reserves to the states, and the people thereof, all powers not specifically delegated to the federal government. As the leading voice in state government for championing states rights, I formed the first ever States Rights Committee to advance the concept that we as Oklahomans have a Constitutional duty to push back against an overreaching federal government. I am a strong believer in preserving the powers intended for the states. I will work hard to keep the federal government from amassing power in Washington and to restore the powers that belong to the states.




2nd Amendment:



> I have always been an advocate for the Second Amendment in the Oklahoma State House. As House speaker, our chamber passed more legislation than ever before to protect these rights. I believe gun ownership is a fundamental right that pre-dates the U.S. Constitution, but that the founders specifically provided for in the Second Amendment. I am strongly opposed to placing regulations on U.S. gun manufacturers, and will continue to protect the rights of hunters, sportsmen, and all gun owners.




Defense:



> America must return to a policy of peace through strength. A strong military must be the priority of the federal government. America is safest when our enemies know we are prepared to defeat them. The greatest trust placed upon Congress by the American people is to provide for their security by maintaining a strong national defense. Oklahoma is on the front line in defending America. At the same time, America should not play policeman to the world, especially not with American troops under U.N. command. I pledge to work to strengthen our military, and protect the families serving on our bases here in Oklahoma. I salute our patriot sons and daughters who work at Altus Air Force Base, Fort Sill, McAlesters Ammunition Plant, National Guard posts, Tinker Air Force Base and Logistics Center and Vance Air Force Base. After all, they are protecting our freedom from the growing threats throughout the world.




Privacy:



> New technology allows government unprecedented access into our personal lives. Some call it the surveillance state, but I call it a violation of our rights. While government has a role to protect us from terrorism, it should not use that as pretext to pry into our personal affairs in violation of our constitutional rights. The Bill of Rights guarantees our protection against an all-powerful government, and I will not allow government to abuse its power.



On the off chance that Randy Brogdon doesn't work out, I'd be okay with this guy.  

Also I'm still amazed that David Clements hasn't been added (Anti-Intervention, Anti-NSA data mining, Anti PIPPA, etc.).  Yes it's New Mexico, but if Susana Martinez can GOTV for republicans in her re-reelction, he may get a bump.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Based on what?  A lot of Tweets?  Not following your reasoning.


You would probably have to have followed it. Undignified tweets, and more attacks on Stockman and his campaign manager than anything else. Also somewhat paranoid or naive accusations. People have received e-mails that are anti-Cornyn and appear to favor Stockman? Horrors galore. It must be a conspiracy. And he has tweeted as much. He accuses Stockman of being a spoiler, but he is a loose cannon.

http://bigjollypolitics.com/2014/02/...mans-campaign/

He is much more Ted Nugent than Ron Paul. A lot of shooting from the hip.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> On the off chance that Randy Brogdon doesn't work out, I'd be okay with this guy.


Shannon is bad news. He interned for Tom Cole, he praised Mary Fallin's leadership, and he's being touted by the GOP leadership (whom he commonly retweets).

Here's things he has said:
https://twitter.com/TWShannon/status/402804182664491010
https://twitter.com/TWShannon/status/377423820682186752

Here's things he has retweeted:
https://twitter.com/FOX23/status/149983893129400321
https://twitter.com/BretBaier/status/260565663532331008

----------


## RonPaulGeorge&Ringo

RLC has endorsed the warmonger & Pentagon insider Col. Rob Maness in Louisiana.  State Rep. Paul Hollis has picked up the support of "Gold & Silver PAC," but remains silent on issues of war & peace.

----------


## pulp8721

> https://twitter.com/TWShannon/status/402804182664491010


He's acknowledging that he's on a list of admired conservatives, (a list which Rand Paul is apart of.)




> https://twitter.com/TWShannon/status/377423820682186752


A sitting House speaker isn't going to talk trash against his governor.




> https://twitter.com/FOX23/status/149983893129400321


So he retweets a news story about an endorsement made by someone whom he considers a friend, and that impunes his character?




> https://twitter.com/BretBaier/status/260565663532331008


So Rand Paul, Justin Amash, Thomas Massie, they would all take the opposite position?


I'm not saying we should all get behind him.  Maybe Randy Brogdon is the better candidate, I don't know, but considering Shannon's positions on issues, he shouldn't be discarded like a piece of trash.  Lets see how the campaigns play out, and how they debate issues.

----------


## compromise

> I'm not saying we should all get behind him.  Maybe Randy Brogdon is the better candidate, I don't know, but considering Shannon's positions on issues, he shouldn't be discarded like a piece of trash.  Lets see how the campaigns play out, and how they debate issues.


Shannon is a moderate candidate and will split the moderate vote with Lankford. Brogdon on the other hand will have the unified conservative vote.




> He's acknowledging that he's on a list of admired conservatives, (a list which Rand Paul is apart of.)


He only mentions Tom Cole.

----------


## William Tell

> Added Clint Didier.  I'm looking into some of the names suggested last week.


  Kory Watkins dropped out months ago, so Kuchar is the only challenger in that race.  Have you updated the Texas list since the C4L survey came out? sorry, I did not notice how you ranked them before. March 4th is the Texas Primary election, early voting now.

----------


## MichaelDavis

Ken Buck (CO-04)

----------


## Smart3

> Kory Watkins dropped out months ago, so Kuchar is the only challenger in that race.  Have you updated the Texas list since the C4L survey came out? sorry, I did not notice how you ranked them before. March 4th is the Texas Primary election, early voting now.


Apparently when I changed it the last time it didn't save. Power in my house went out that day. Didn't notice.




> Ken Buck (CO-04)


Over my dead body. That man is no friend of Liberty.

----------


## compromise

What's so bad about Buck?

Even on the issue of marijuana, he said he favored a states' rights approach. He even said he thought California would be a good testing ground for marijuana legalization, he just didn't want it to be Colorado. Anyhow, he's running for federal office, so his views on a state issue that he wants federal officials to keep out of are irrelevant. It's hard to deny he has a good CFL record.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> What's so bad about Buck?
> 
> Even on the issue of marijuana, he said he favored a states' rights approach. He even said he thought California would be a good testing ground for marijuana legalization, he just didn't want it to be Colorado. Anyhow, he's running for federal office, so his views on a state issue that he wants federal officials to keep out of are irrelevant. It's hard to deny he has a good voting record.


He wants us to stay in Afghanistan to "make sure that we are disrupting, dismantling the drug trade as much as possible".  Now that's kind of a federal issue.

$#@! Buck.

----------


## MichaelDavis

Matt Whitaker (IA-U.S. Sen) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7-t_-1l4KE Time: 0:50-1:10, 6:45-7:14
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj_-0m21tT0 Time: 1:30-1:35, 4:37-5:04

“I would be like Rand Paul and Ted Cruz and hold the bureaucracy that is the federal government accountable to the people,” - Matt Whitaker said Monday. http://abetteriowa.desmoinesregister...kers-campaign/

This guy is a 4 or 5 star candidate. I don't know how we've missed him.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

Name dropping Rand Paul and Ted Cruz doesn't make you a 4 or 5 star candidate, especially given that in Iowa we have an idea of who the liberty folks are.  I don't think he's a true believer however I don't mind listing him because he looks like easily the most favorable.  If Shane Osborn is 3 stars, that seems fair enough.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Name dropping Rand Paul and Ted Cruz doesn't make you a 4 or 5 star candidate, especially given that in Iowa we have an idea of who the liberty folks are.  I don't think he's a true believer however I don't mind listing him because he looks like easily the most favorable.  If Shane Osborn is 3 stars, that seems fair enough.


Look at the videos I posted.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> Look at the videos I posted.


K I'll do that, wasn't sure what you were using as justification.

Anyone involved with the liberty movement in Iowa know if people are coalescing around him at all?  If he's this good, it'd be a shame to put that infrastructure to waste.

----------


## devil21

> I talked to Maine's Erick Bennett, I'm now for adding to him to the list as a 5 star. Still totally unelectable though.


Perhaps you should tell him that his donation page is not even close to FEC compliant.


@Smart3, thanks for updating Art Robinson.  Im not a Levin fan but he's helped Art against DeFazio in the past.

http://www.artforcongress.com/

----------


## MrGoose

> Added Clint Didier.
> 
> I'm looking into some of the names suggested last week.


Didier was endorsed by Ron Paul during his Senate run in 2010. Does that count for green status?

----------


## Smart3

> Didier was endorsed by Ron Paul during his Senate run in 2010. Does that count for green status?


No.

----------


## lib3rtarian

Greg Brannon is endorsed by Ron Paul. He should get the "green purity".

----------


## AniForLiberty

Understandably, there are quite a few ratings on here with which I disagree. Most ardently, however, is the fact that Shak Hill is even on this list.

----------


## William Tell

> No.


I thought green indicated a Ron Paul endorsement, and stars represented purity and the overall quality of a candidate?

----------


## Smart3

> I thought green indicated a Ron Paul endorsement, and stars represented purity and the overall quality of a candidate?


Indeed they do. Endorsements however are only included per cycle.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Indeed they do. Endorsements however are only included per cycle.


I agree with your rationale. In 2010, Ron Paul endorsed Ken Buck for U.S. Senate in Colorado because he was the best option out of those running. In 2014, Ron Paul endorsed Owen Hill over Ken Buck because he was the purer candidate.

----------


## RandallFan

Phyllis Schlafly Endorses Osborn

http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/...eb-senate-race

Maybe Osborn could get Bachmann or Steve King to endorse.

http://journalstar.com/news/state-an...d82581f2a.html

Mike Lee endorses Sasse.

Deb Fischer voted against the Nebraska Dream Act and used it as an issue to win the primary.

----------


## AlbertJNocke

Adam Kwasman in AZ-1 should be added to the list. From what Iv'e read he seems like a 3-4 star candidate. He used to work for the CATO institute and has been endorsed by Freedomworks. http://www.adamkwasman.com/congress/

----------


## compromise

Remove everyone for US House and Senate in Texas.

We got wrecked.

EDIT: Maybe there is some hope, Brian Babin TX-36 has a ~3 star RLC survey. http://www.babinforcongress.com/

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Remove everyone for US House and Senate in Texas.
> 
> We got wrecked.
> 
> EDIT: Maybe there is some hope, Brian Babin TX-36 has a ~3 star RLC survey. http://www.babinforcongress.com/


Did Streusand submit a survey? He's openly touting what he calls "Tea Party Values". I asked him which Congressman he agreed with most and he said Ted Poe.

----------


## compromise

> Did Streusand submit a survey? He's openly touting what he calls "Tea Party Values". I asked him which Congressman he agreed with most and he said Ted Poe.


Streusand has failed to submit a survey to CFL and RLC.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Streusand has failed to submit a survey to CFL and RLC.


That's not necessarily a disqualifier. If I remember correctly, Medina didn't either.

----------


## Smart3

Removed Bevin.

----------


## TaftFan

> Removed Bevin.


Why?

----------


## Smart3

> Why?


because he lost?

----------


## TaftFan

> because he lost?


You must mean Steve Stockman.

----------


## Smart3

> You must mean Steve Stockman.


Bevin lost 29-55.

----------


## TaftFan

> Bevin lost 29-55.


The primary hasn't been held yet!

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Bevin lost 29-55.


You mean this *POLL*? http://images.bimedia.net/documents/...enate+Race.pdf

The primary is not until 05/20/2014.

----------


## compromise

David Jolly FL-13 (2 stars?)
Rand Paul endorsed, opposes NDAA and NSA surveillance and supports balanced budget amendment and congressional declaration of war.
http://davidjolly.com/

Special election is on Tuesday.

----------


## devil21

Michael Steinberg - NC CD9

http://mikeforus.com/

Decent issues page, Fed audit, only Constitutional declarations of war, etc.  3 stars for now?

----------


## devil21

> David Jolly FL-13 (2 stars?)
> Rand Paul endorsed, opposes NDAA and NSA surveillance and supports balanced budget amendment and congressional declaration of war.
> http://davidjolly.com/
> 
> Special election is on Thursday.





> We must stand by our allies who fight with us against terrorist cells around the globe, and allies like Israel who advance stability and freedom in increasingly unstable regions.


Blech.

----------


## pulp8721

I was really hoping Annette Bosworth could overcome her personal financial obstacles, but after this weekend, it appears she cannot keep her personal issues separated from her campaign.  If she gains any traction, she'll be providing plenty of ammunition for the Dems to use against her, so you might as well take her off the list.

A real shame, but it's not worth telling people to support candidates that are inundated with bad baggage.

----------


## compromise

> I was really hoping Annette Bosworth could overcome her personal financial obstacles, but after this weekend, it appears she cannot keep her personal issues separated from her campaign.  If she gains any traction, she'll be providing plenty of ammunition for the Dems to use against her, so you might as well take her off the list.
> 
> A real shame, but it's not worth telling people to support candidates that are inundated with bad baggage.


Rounds is a shoe-in in South Dakota.

----------


## William Tell

Murray Sabrin US Senate New Jersey, Ron Paul endorsed him.
http://murraysabrin2014.com/on-the-issues/

----------


## Smart3

> Murray Sabrin US Senate New Jersey, Ron Paul endorsed him.
> http://murraysabrin2014.com/on-the-issues/


Added accordingly.

----------


## jurgs01

I would say Bryan Smith is at least a three star.  Endorsements:
Club for Growth PAC
FreedomWorks PAC
Citizens United Political Victory Fund
The Madison Project
National Association for Gun Rights
Young Americans for Liberty Action Fund PAC

He has specifically called out Simpson on his pro-NSA votes and cites Amash and Labrador as two congressmen he would emulate if elected:
http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Governm...is-congressman

He has committed to a humble foreign policy and convinced Liberty Action PAC (run by YAL) of the following things he will support if elected:
https://www.libertyaction.com/candidate/10/Bryan_Smith

I honestly think if he gets to congress he will be 4-5 star.

----------


## compromise

Maybe you could turn some of the stars a different color to show a Rand endorsement? e.g.
Greg Brannon (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

Maybe a different color for Ron, Rand, Amash, YAL Liberty Action Fund and FreedomWorks?

So if someone was endorsed by all 5:

Plumber Joe (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

----------


## Smart3

> Maybe you could turn some of the stars a different color to show a Rand endorsement? e.g.
> Greg Brannon (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)
> 
> Maybe a different color for Ron, Rand, Amash, YAL Liberty Action Fund and FreedomWorks?
> 
> So if someone was endorsed by all 5:
> 
> Plumber Joe (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)


I'd consider Blue for Rand endorsees. I don't see the point in adding organizations to the stars however.

----------


## devil21

> Can you explain the situation where Hill beats Buck?


When Buck drops out of the race.  How about that situation?  Maybe you can help me find Buck on the CO Senate ballot?  Seems he disappeared like MH370?!?!     

I donated more money to Owen Hill this week.

----------


## compromise

> When Buck drops out of the race.  How about that situation?  Maybe you can help me find Buck on the CO Senate ballot?  Seems he disappeared like MH370?!?!


And you totally saw that coming two months ago right? 

No, you advocated wasting money on an un-winnable race and you got lucky, hence why you waited so long to answer that question. That's hardly worth bragging about. 

Hill is still going to lose the primary. Buck will be a U.S. Representative by this time next year.

Next you'll be urging people to spend more on McGeehan in West Virginia.

----------


## devil21

I sure hope I didn't interfere with Buck's campaign.  That would be a shame.

Thanks for the motivation compromise.  You are a Liberty supporter and don't even know it.




> Thank you for contributing and showing your support to my campaign! Your contribution for $XXX.00 is complete and your confirmation number is VLXXXFXXXUX.
> 
> Together we can restore the freedom we once held dear.
> 
> Sincerely,
> sig
> Owen Hill


Owen Hill deserves his own subforum.  He can win the CO Senate seat.

----------


## compromise

> I sure hope I didn't interfere with Buck's campaign.  That would be a shame.
> 
> Thanks for the motivation compromise.  You are a Liberty supporter and don't even know it.


Looks like you interfered with Hill's campaign instead. You are a money waster and now even you know it.




> Owen Hill deserves his own subforum.  He can win the CO Senate seat.


I agree, he can definitely win re-election to the Colorado Senate.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> When Buck drops out of the race.  How about that situation?  Maybe you can help me find Buck on the CO Senate ballot?  Seems he disappeared like MH370?!?!     
> 
> I donated more money to Owen Hill this week.


That worked out very well for you, didn't it? A fool and his money are soon parted.

----------


## devil21

> That worked out very well for you, didn't it? A fool and his money are soon parted.


Oh hi, *compromise's 14th RPF shill sock puppet*.  I knew you wouldn't be able to resist taking a shot back at me.  On to the next battle.

----------


## compromise

> Oh hi, *compromise's 14th RPF shill sock puppet*.  I knew you wouldn't be able to resist taking a shot back at me.  On to the next battle.


Who are the other 13?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Delete Chaffetz from the list!!!

----------


## Smart3

Very disappointed David Williams lost in IL. 

David Williams III (R) IL-9 - (purity: ★★★★★)




> Delete Chaffetz from the list!!!


He's been on the list for many years now. Why would you want him removed?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Very disappointed David Williams lost in IL. 
> 
> David Williams III (R) IL-9 - (purity: ★★★★★)
> 
> 
> He's been on the list for many years now. Why would you want him removed?


I put him on the list.

He has completely gone establishment, on many votes and issues.

This is but the latest insult to liberty:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...nternet-gaming

----------


## MichaelDavis

John Ratcliffe has been endorsed by the Club for Growth and the Madison Project in the TX-04 runoff against 90-year-old Incumbent Ralph Hall.

----------


## Smart3

Updated with Mooney.

----------


## thoughtomator

Is there a new list somewhere? Jaime Radtke is not running for Senate this year. Also, Dave Brat VA-7 (running against Cantor) probably should be added to the list - even if he is not as pure as some of the others, him winning the seat would be a huge movement towards liberty from the status quo.

----------


## devil21

> John Ratcliffe has been endorsed by the Club for Growth and the Madison Project in the TX-04 runoff against 90-year-old Incumbent Ralph Hall.


Oh look.  MichaelDavis is pushing another Israel bootlicker candidate.  (That Madison Project is also loaded with them....I know who I won't be donating any money to!)




> Military
> As mayor, John created a “Hometown Heroes” recognition program to honor soldiers returning from active duty. In Congress, supporting our soldiers in the field and veterans at home will continue to be one of his top priorities.
> 
> Supporting Israel
> Amidst the turmoil in the Middle East stands Israel – a true friend to America and our best ally the region. The recent nuclear “treaty” President Obama and John Kerry negotiated with Iran highlights the erosion of our once unbreakable alliance with Israel. In Congress, John will call for a renewed American commitment to our trusted ally.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Oh look.  MichaelDavis is pushing another Israel bootlicker.


I'm not pushing anyone. You would vote for Hitler himself if he said he was anti-Zionist.

----------


## devil21

> I'm not pushing anyone. You would vote for Hitler himself if he said he was anti-Zionist.


Godwin's law so quickly?  I expected better.  Regardless, the common theme to nearly everyone you and compromise post in this thread is they are Israel bootlickers and therefore are interventionists and banker puppets.  Neither of which qualifies any candidate to be a "Liberty Candidate".

----------


## mosquitobite

Indiana district 9 has a Ron Paul delegate in 2012 running for Congress: https://www.facebook.com/kathyforindiana

She certainly has a mountain to climb, but I didn't want her not to be listed here.

She's running against one of Boehner's bootlickers: http://www.redstate.com/2014/03/04/b...-indiana-trio/

----------


## devil21

> Indiana district 9 has a Ron Paul delegate in 2012 running for Congress: https://www.facebook.com/kathyforindiana
> 
> She certainly has a mountain to climb, but I didn't want her not to be listed here.


She seems pretty good.  http://www.kathyforindiana.com

----------


## mosquitobite

> She seems pretty good.  http://www.kathyforindiana.com


Better than good.   I would vouch for her.  I would say 4-5 stars, without hesitation.

https://www.idsnews.com/news/story.aspx?id=97328

----------


## Vanguard101

Ok explain to me this star thing

----------


## devil21

> Ok explain to me this star thing


Mostly subjective rating assigned by thread starter Smart3.  Not that Smart3 is wrong with ratings per se, just that Smart3 is only poster with final say on star rating authority on this thread.  Do your own due diligence on candidates before committing money and/or votes to them.  Check their website issues statements!!!

----------


## Smart3

> Mostly subjective rating assigned by thread starter Smart3.  Not that Smart3 is wrong with ratings per se, just that Smart3 is only poster with final say on star rating authority on this thread.  Do your own due diligence on candidates before committing money and/or votes to them.  Check their website issues statements!!!


I exercise my powers no more than President Thomas Jefferson.

----------


## devil21

Vince Coakley - NC CD12

http://www.coakleyforcongress.com/

Absolutely should be on the list as 4 stars.  Most of the local Liberty faction strongly supports him.  Very good speaker and local celebrity, African-American in Mel Watt's old gerrymandered district (pretty much only an A-A can win in CD12), good liberty platform, etc.

----------


## Smart3

> Vince Coakley - NC CD12
> 
> http://www.coakleyforcongress.com/
> 
> Absolutely should be on the list as 4 stars.  Most of the local Liberty faction strongly supports him.  Very good speaker and local celebrity, African-American in Mel Watt's old gerrymandered district (pretty much only an A-A can win in CD12), good liberty platform, etc.


I've added him.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Vince Coakley - NC CD12
> 
> http://www.coakleyforcongress.com/
> 
> Absolutely should be on the list as 4 stars.  Most of the local Liberty faction strongly supports him.  Very good speaker and local celebrity, African-American in Mel Watt's old gerrymandered district (pretty much only an A-A can win in CD12), good liberty platform, etc.


African-Americans would rather vote for a white Democrat than a back Republican. Alabama Congressman Artur Davis, an African-American, couldn't even win the Democratic nomination for governor because he voted against Obamacare.

----------


## compromise

Remove Goel from under review, she lost.

Add Curt Clawson to under review, he's the Tea Party candidate for FL-19 (special election primary is next month). I don't know much about his positions other than he's got a very sound economic plan and Connie Mack compared him to Rand Paul in his endorsement of Clawson.

Calvin Turnquest, FL-18 3 star? Good on fiscal policy and civil liberties. Winnable, red leaning seat with a vulnerable liberal Dem incumbent.

Remove Shane Osborn, drop him down to 2 stars or move him to under review, there's little evidence he's a liberty candidate.

Adam Kwasman AZ-1 used to work at Cato and is now endorsed by FreedomWorks, put him under review.

FL-7 Zechariah Blanchard, he's a forum member: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-S-House-FL-7)

----------


## devil21

> Michael Steinberg - NC CD9
> 
> http://mikeforus.com/
> 
> Decent issues page, Fed audit, only Constitutional declarations of war, etc.  3 stars for now?


Thanks for adding Coakley, Smart3.  Take a look at Steinberg for adding to NC9.  Unlikely he will win given the uphill batlle but it's about supporting Liberty candidates.  Steinberg called out Pittenger as a liar (to his face) over Pittenger's Obamacare votes, at the local convention.  They had some heated words in the lobby afterward!  Steinberg should be on the list.

----------


## pulp8721

> Remove Goel from under review, she lost.
> 
> Add Curt Clawson to under review, he's the Tea Party candidate for FL-19 (special election primary is next month). I don't know much about his positions other than he's got a very sound economic plan and Connie Mack compared him to Rand Paul in his endorsement of Clawson.
> 
> Calvin Turnquest, FL-18 3 star? Good on fiscal policy and civil liberties. Winnable, red leaning seat with a vulnerable liberal Dem incumbent.
> 
> Remove Shane Osborn, drop him down to 2 stars or move him to under review, there's little evidence he's a liberty candidate.
> 
> Adam Kwasman AZ-1 used to work at Cato and is now endorsed by FreedomWorks, put him under review.
> ...



Turnquest talks a good game on his site, but then turns around and sends out tweets like this:

----------


## TaftFan

> I don't really agree with your purity standards, I think we should maintain 1-2 stars to prevent this list being dominated by devil21-approved 4-5* candidates.
> Barnett is unelectable anyway so he doesn't matter so much so he can be left off if anyone wants to dispute his liberty bona fides.
> 
> 2-star Gowdy, Huelskamp, Posey and Rohrabacher are all fairly good, libertarian-leaning Congressmen whom I would support.


I'd probably go ahead and make them 3 stars, although I am less familiar with Posey.

----------


## TaftFan

Add former Senator Bob Smith of New Hampshire. He is probably a 4-star at least.

----------


## devil21

> Add former Senator Bob Smith of New Hampshire. He is probably a 4-star at least.


4 stars?  Why?  He's running to _return_ to the Senate.  His issues statements are run-of-the-mill GOP fare.  He has a section about the Constitution but also reveals himself to be in *very tight* with the MIC.   
http://bobsmithforussenate.com/sen-b...onal-security/

His voting record in his previous term isn't anything special.  What's your rationale for calling him a liberty minded candidate??  He's the definition of a one-star liberty minded candidate, if such a thing really exists and that's only because he gives some lip service to the Constitution on his website.

----------


## devil21

> I don't really agree with your purity standards, I think we should maintain 1-2 stars to prevent this list being dominated by devil21-approved 4-5* candidates.


  
This is a thread for Liberty-minded candidates, not status-quo candidates and incumbents that have been and continue to be part of the problem.




> 2-star Gowdy, Huelskamp, Posey and Rohrabacher are all fairly good, libertarian-leaning Congressmen whom I would support.


Ho hum.  More AIPAC lackeys, warmongers, and MIC puppets.....

----------


## TaftFan

> 4 stars?  Why?  He's running to _return_ to the Senate.  His issues statements are run-of-the-mill GOP fare.  He has a section about the Constitution but also reveals himself to be in *very tight* with the MIC.   
> http://bobsmithforussenate.com/sen-b...onal-security/
> 
> His voting record in his previous term isn't anything special.  What's your rationale for calling him a liberty minded candidate??  He's the definition of a one-star liberty minded candidate, if such a thing really exists and that's only because he gives some lip service to the Constitution on his website.


Some research I did: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-running-again

He was excellent in the 90s and appears to be even better now. I would not agree with him completely on foreign policy but he is very well thought out, which I think would be helpful in a Senate where most just listen to what John McCain or Robert Menendez say. He supports more of a Reagan doctrine than the Bush doctrine. Maybe 3 stars is more appropriate than 4, after further review.

----------


## devil21

> Some research I did: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-running-again
> 
> He was excellent in the 90s and appears to be even better now. I would not agree with him completely on foreign policy but he is very well thought out, which I think would be helpful in a Senate where most just listen to what John McCain or Robert Menendez say. He supports more of a Reagan doctrine than the Bush doctrine. Maybe 3 stars is more appropriate than 4, after further review.


Rubens is a much better Liberty candidate for NH than a retread Senator from the 90's and Rubens only has two stars.

----------


## T.hill

David Gerson MN - 2 Lost the republican nomination

----------


## William Tell

Bob Smith has long said that only congress can declare war:



He is a principle over party guy, he was involved with the Taxpayer/Constitution Party (s) for a while.

----------


## compromise

> David Gerson MN - 2 Lost the republican nomination


Sucks, he was one of the better candidates.




> Rubens is a much better Liberty candidate for NH than a retread Senator from the 90's and Rubens only has two stars.


An "AIPAC lackey" whom I suggested. Regardless, neither of the two will win the primary with Brown in the race.

----------


## devil21

> Sucks, he was one of the better candidates


Gerson lost the "recommendation" of his local convention, not the nomination.  I don't support him but get your facts straight.

----------


## compromise

> get your facts straight.


That wasn't even my post.

----------


## devil21

> That wasn't even my post.


I give you no quarter for reinforcing ignorance.

----------


## compromise

> I give you no quarter for reinforcing ignorance.


No, you have a personal hatred for me that you do not have for T. Hill.

You're really one to talk about ignorance given your recent rant about "Ian Hunter".

----------


## compromise

Truax and Koppie lost (Senate IL) and Goel also lost (under review). Owen Hill dropped out. Remove those.

----------


## Smart3

> Truax and Koppie lost (Senate IL) and Goel also lost (under review). Owen Hill dropped out. Remove those.


Updated accordingly.

----------


## compromise

> I give you no quarter for reinforcing ignorance.


Also, I was indeed correct in my post that it "sucks" because he dropped out immediately after that.



> Updated accordingly.


Update to remove Gerson too please

----------


## compromise

Not sure why Tavish Kelly isn't 5*, he's an anarcho-capitalist.

Remove Erika Harold from the under review section because she lost (close race though, she might be able to pull off a win in 2016).

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> Not sure why Tavish Kelly isn't 5*, he's an anarcho-capitalist.


Agreed

----------


## Smart3

> Not sure why Tavish Kelly isn't 5*, he's an anarcho-capitalist.
> 
> Remove Erika Harold from the under review section because she lost (close race though, she might be able to pull off a win in 2016).


Yeah, oversight on my part.

----------


## compromise

Miller's campaign site is up:
http://joeforliberty.com/

----------


## devil21

Didier and Lonegan have received RP endorsements via LibertyPAC.  So have Massie, Walter Jones and Justin Amash.  Please update each to green stars.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...C-endorsements

----------


## devil21

> Didier and Lonegan have received RP endorsements via LibertyPAC.  So have Massie, Walter Jones and Justin Amash.  Please update each to green stars.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...C-endorsements


bump for green star updates please.

----------


## John Liberty

James Carr (VA- 7) - ★★★★
Lucas Overby (FL-13)- ★★★★★
Xavian Draper (VA-7) - ★★★★★

Senate:

Robert Sarvis - ★★★★
Derrick Grayson - ★★★
David Patterson - ★★★★★

----------


## MichaelDavis

Chris Hightower, Angie Ballou, Robyn Hamlin, Kurt Haskell, Robyn Hamlin, and Michael Baumgartner are not running. Basically, remove all of the speculative candidates.

----------


## compromise

> James Carr (VA- 7) - ★★★★
> Lucas Overby (FL-13)- ★★★★★
> Xavian Draper (VA-7) - ★★★★★
> 
> Senate:
> 
> Robert Sarvis - ★★★★
> Derrick Grayson - ★★★
> David Patterson - ★★★★★


No. LP candidates are losers.

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

> Robert Sarvis - ★★★★


How does Sarvis get 4 stars?

----------


## Smart3

> Chris Hightower, Angie Ballou, Robyn Hamlin, Kurt Haskell, Robyn Hamlin, and Michael Baumgartner are not running. Basically, remove all of the speculative candidates.


ok

----------


## Anti-Neocon

Mooney is not an incumbent.  This is the first time that he's been on the ballot for US Congress.  I think he'll be a 4-5 star Congressman when he wins this general election.

That being said, the work is already done, so if you're on the outside and want to help donate to make a difference, Amash himself said McMillin's campaign is the place to do it.  I feel like Amash has a handle on his race, but he may need some help as well.

----------


## compromise

Richardson from Maine has left the GOP, please replace him with Poliquin whom I suggested earlier.

----------


## bchiger510

In my state of NJ, Rep. Scott Garrett is a strong advocate of liberty. He should win again, no problem. Also, if you notice in NJ's Senate category, Murray Sabrin received a FANTASTIC rating. He is a great advocate of limited government, liberty, and a sound monetary policy. 

I suggest contributing to his money bomb here ---> http://murraysabrin2014.com/donate/

----------


## Anti-Neocon

Take out all the primary losers like Bevin and Broun.

----------


## compromise

Losers: Bryan Smith, Dennis Linthicum, Travis Schooley, Art Halvorson, Paul Broun, Derrick Grayson, Matt Bevin

----------


## PowerOfLiberty

Daniel Bongino supports a national I.D., supports foreign aid, and supports U.S. participation in the U.N.

http://www.campaignforliberty.org/surveys2/?id=104

----------


## compromise

> Daniel Bongino supports a national I.D., supports foreign aid, and supports U.S. participation in the U.N.
> 
> http://www.campaignforliberty.org/surveys2/?id=104


You're assuming the worst. He supports E-verify and foreign aid to Israel. That doesn't mean he supports Real ID and foreign aid to Pakistan, Egypt, Syria and Libya.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

No Primary dates?

----------


## devil21

> You're assuming the worst. He supports E-verify and foreign aid to Israel. That doesn't mean he supports Real ID and foreign aid to Pakistan, Egypt, Syria and Libya.


Not a peep about his foreign policy positions on his Issues page.  Means he's a bought-and-paid-for AIPAC lackey.

Confirmed.
http://weblogs.baltimoresun.com/news...k_rally_i.html

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Not a peep about his foreign policy positions on his Issues page.  Means he's a bought-and-paid-for AIPAC lackey.
> 
> Confirmed.
> http://weblogs.baltimoresun.com/news...k_rally_i.html


Bongino sits in on the radio for Hannity quite a bit. That is telling.

----------


## TaftFan

Bongino is a great man. Might not see eye to eye with us on everything, but I do admire him. He has a depth about him.

----------


## William Tell

> Bongino sits in on the radio for Hannity quite a bit. That is telling.


Alex Jones interviews Bongino a lot...

----------


## MichaelDavis

> No Primary dates?


http://politics1.com/calendar.htm

----------


## compromise

Bongino has referred several times to libertarians and the treatment of libertarians on his Facebook and Twitter.

----------


## Smart3

Hannosh and Birman lose.

----------


## Vanguard101

The way yall call them losers sounds so offensive lol

----------


## William Tell

Ron Paul has endorsed Chris McDaniel for U.S Senate in Mississippi, time to upgrade him.

----------


## devil21

How is Dave Brat not on this list?

----------


## Natural Citizen

> How is Dave Brat not on this list?


Kind of scwewy that the feller _not_ on the list landed the sucker punch, huh?

----------


## devil21

> Kind of scwewy that the feller _not_ on the list landed the sucker punch, huh?


Or maybe not, considering the motivations of some that work to control this particular thread and subforum.  Working to exclude good candidates is probably more important than pushing bad ones.  Regardless, Im so thrilled to see an AIPAC lackey get the boot.  It's like unexpectedly receiving a compliment from a stranger.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> How is Dave Brat not on this list?


He was here:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-S-House-VA-7)

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Or maybe not, considering the motivations of some that work to control this particular thread and subforum.  Working to exclude good candidates is probably more important than pushing bad ones.  Regardless, Im so thrilled to see an AIPAC lackey get the boot.  It's like unexpectedly receiving a compliment from a stranger.


Oh no, a big conspiracy! "9/11 was an inside job", right?

----------


## devil21

> Oh no, a big conspiracy! "9/11 was an inside job", right?


LOL 
LOL 
LOL 
LOL

----------


## devil21

bumping for Dave Brat addition to OP list

----------


## Aratus

yes...

a Dave Brat 

bump...

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

Problem: How is Gosar (AZ-4) a Liberty candidate when he voted for NDAA?
http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2013/roll641.xml

----------


## pulp8721

Remove Bosworth and Nelson from Senate contention.  Nelson lost, and Bosworth has just been indicted for election fraud.

----------


## Vanguard101

Shouldn't we have a Mark Sanford forum? Dude was a great governor and is pretty good so far. The same for a few other incumbents as well o.o

----------


## devil21

> Shouldn't we have a Mark Sanford forum? Dude was a great governor and is pretty good so far. The same for a few other incumbents as well o.o


Oh yeah I forgot about him.  Big whoop when he won but haven't seen anything about his votes or him going on record about anything serious.  What's he up to these days?

----------


## Michael Landon

> How about Stewart Mills MN-8?
> 
> I don't think he can be scored as he hasn't really voiced his opinion on many important issues, but he is a Libertarian turned Republican who seems to be running his campaign on gun rights and opposing Obamacare.
> 
> The fact that he used to be a Libertarian makes me think that he just may not speaking out about his stances on other issues.  NRCC is supporting him so he must have a decent shot of winning the seat.


http://www.libertarianrepublican.net...-congress.html

From the comments: 
"rogerdatbatty said... 
He's a libertarian too. Ron Paul's boys in the state GOP are backing him. As are the local Tea Parties."

Anyone have any info on this guy?  Is he someone we should look at?

- ML

----------


## Vanguard101

> Oh yeah I forgot about him.  Big whoop when he won but haven't seen anything about his votes or him going on record about anything serious.  What's he up to these days?


I just thought about it when he defended libertarians. Ik he helped fight against the NSA. That's about it.

----------


## William Tell

Any reason you don't have former U.S Senator Bob Smith of New Hampshire on this list?
http://bobsmithforussenate.com/

----------


## devil21

> Any reason you don't have former U.S Senator Bob Smith of New Hampshire on this list?
> http://bobsmithforussenate.com/


Probably because he's a retread of failed policies that got us into this situation in the first place.  Oh and he's an AIPAC lackey and in really tight with MIC.

https://www.facebook.com/events/598200816930209/?ref=22




> Senator Bob Smith is the featured speaker at this NH4Israel event. Sen. Smith has been a long time friend of Benyamin Netenyahu and a solid supporter of Israel. Discussion followed by a Q&A afterwards.

----------


## MichaelDavis

Paul Hollis (LA-Sen) has withdrawn. Replace him with Rob Maness.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> Paul Hollis (LA-Sen) has withdrawn. Replace him with Rob Maness.


Says a Tom Cotton supporter.

Don't put non-liberty candidates on the list.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Says a Tom Cotton supporter.
> 
> Don't put non-liberty candidates on the list.


I didn't realize you were such a big Bill Cassidy fan.

Tom Cotton is very fiscally conservative. He has voted against the Omnibus, Farm Bill, Debt Limit Extension, Homeowner Flood Insurance Affordability Act, etc. He has a 92% FreedomWorks score for 2014. Jeb Hensarling, who Justin Amash backed for Majority Leader, received the same score.

Mark Pryor is no bleeding-heart liberal. You would have to be blind to not see that Tom Cotton would be a clear improvement over Mark Pryor in the U.S. Senate.

----------


## Vanguard101

> I didn't realize you were such a big Bill Cassidy fan.
> 
> Tom Cotton is very fiscally conservative. He has voted against the Omnibus, Farm Bill, Debt Limit Extension, Homeowner Flood Insurance Affordability Act, etc. He has a *92% FreedomWorks score for 2014.* Jeb Hensarling, who Justin Amash backed for Majority Leader, received the same score.
> 
> Mark Pryor is no bleeding-heart liberal. You would have to be blind to not see that Tom Cotton would be a clear improvement over Mark Pryor in the U.S. Senate.


No offense, but Bachmann gets like 90% for freedomworks


Virtually all of these candidates have zero chance. Can we break it down to the ones that have the best chance and the ones that already got the nominee?

----------


## Smart3

I went ahead and added Maness, and made the rest of the changes. 

You know my views on Cotton.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> I went ahead and added Maness, and made the rest of the changes. 
> 
> You know my views on Cotton.


3 stars, for what?  We've been down this path before... http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...055-Rob-Maness  He's been using his military title to warmonger, from virtually the start of the campaign.  You keep refusing to add Goehmert to the list but he actually has a track record on fighting for what we *hope* Maness will fight for.

----------


## Vanguard101

Can we update this for serious contenders now? Some of these people have already lost. Also, I think it would be good to add Mark Walker and Gary Palmer

----------


## devil21

> Can we update this for serious contenders now? Some of these people have already lost. Also, I think it would be good to add Mark Walker and Gary Palmer


Palmer should win handily in his district due to high Republican %.  He's a neo-con hawk though so clearly not a liberty candidate.  Any candidate that National Review, Redstate and the Weekly Standard all fawn over is not a liberty candidate.

Walker isn't terrible but sounds like a typical GOP type.

----------


## Nathan Hale

We could use this list updated.....

----------


## devil21

> We could use this list updated.....


The only solution is to turn control of the op contents over to someone that's actually regularly engaged on the forum.  Not sure if that's even possible.  Or a mod/admin could take over the contents and update it.

----------


## Vanguard101

I would do it...We should really update it for candidates with a decent chance...

----------


## Smart3

> The only solution is to turn control of the op contents over to someone that's actually regularly engaged on the forum.  Not sure if that's even possible.  Or a mod/admin could take over the contents and update it.


The list is still being edited regularly.

edit - If I missed anyone, let me know.

----------


## Nathan Hale

> The list is still being edited regularly.
> 
> edit - If I missed anyone, let me know.


If you're the official default admin and you're looking for a convenient results site, I like realclearpolitics.com.

----------


## Nathan Hale

Brogdon is out in OK senate, FYI.

----------


## jurgs01

> The only solution is to turn control of the op contents over to someone that's actually regularly engaged on the forum.  Not sure if that's even possible.  Or a mod/admin could take over the contents and update it.


Help him out by posting. This is a forum, so relying on one guy is time-consuming. Crowdsourcing is the way to go. We maintain a website that can help.

----------


## Nathan Hale

Jim Rubens lost for US Senate from NH. FYI.

----------


## Zap!

So did anyone win the Republican nomination that is at least Ted Cruz-level purity?

----------


## TaftFan

> So did anyone win the Republican nomination that is at least Ted Cruz-level purity?


Sadly, I don't think so. At least no one in position to contend.

Which is really unfortunate. We had so many candidates who came close. Milton Wolf, Chris McDaniel, Joe Miller, Greg Brannon. I hope they run in 2016 for something. 

On the bright side, a lot of really good House candidates won their primaries. I think more liberty minded Congressman will be elected than in 2010 and 2012 combined.

----------


## Christian Liberty

I know Cotton said some terrifying stuff awhile back but I don't rememeber what now.

----------


## TaftFan

> I know Cotton said some terrifying stuff awhile back but I don't rememeber what now.


Corruption of blood was probably the worst.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> I didn't realize you were such a big Bill Cassidy fan.
> 
> Tom Cotton is very fiscally conservative. He has voted against the Omnibus, Farm Bill, Debt Limit Extension, Homeowner Flood Insurance Affordability Act, etc. He has a 92% FreedomWorks score for 2014. Jeb Hensarling, who Justin Amash backed for Majority Leader, received the same score.
> 
> Mark Pryor is no bleeding-heart liberal. You would have to be blind to not see that Tom Cotton would be a clear improvement over Mark Pryor in the U.S. Senate.


Cotton is a Bill Kristol clone on foreign policy.  War does more to grow the state and destroy individual liberty than anything else.

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

Tom Cotton is probably the most dangerous candidate running for Senate in America.  He is 14 years younger than Pryor and unlike Pryor he will actually have an influence on his party.

----------


## Todd

Is this stickied?   It should be.  It would be very helpful for others to see this at the top of the page of the Liberty candidates and keep it updated.

----------


## Smart3

> Is this stickied?   It should be.  It would be very helpful for others to see this at the top of the page of the Liberty candidates and keep it updated.


It was usually near the top. Anyways, tonight's election night so we will see how it all went.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Leah Cole retained her State Rep seat in Peabody, so there's that.  Close race.




> Cole garnered 7,264 votes to Dunne’s 6,829 to retain her seat in Peabody’s 12th Essex District on Tuesday. The district covers Ward 1 to 4 and two precincts in Ward 5 of the city. According to the City Clerk's office, 561 ballots were left blank.


http://www.salemnews.com/election/le...de54cf488.html

----------


## philipped

So can anybody determine based on who was on the list originally who won & lost and if it was a net gain or net loss for the liberty movement?

----------


## South Park Fan

Pickups: Loudermilk, Blum, Poliquin, Emmer, Walker, Love, Brat, Mooney, potentially (although unlikely) Didier, DeMaio, Bongino
Sorry to see you go: Broun, Stockman, Bentivolio

Net: +5 to +8

----------


## Zap!

> Pickups: Loudermilk, Blum, Poliquin, Emmer, Walker, Love, Brat, Mooney, potentially (although unlikely) Didier, DeMaio, Bongino
> Sorry to see you go: Broun, Stockman, Bentivolio
> 
> Net: +5 to +8


Didier would have been amazing, a shame he's losing.

----------


## TaftFan

> Didier would have been amazing, a shame he's losing.


He's behind like 1% with 60% in, not sure why all the panic on here and on Twitter.

----------


## XNavyNuke

I haven't seen it mentioned here, but Aumua Amata knocked off her Democrat incumbent who was going for his 14th consecutive term.

Daily Paul: This Surprisingly Refreshing Polynesian Lady Wants to Return the GOP, "Party of the Big Tent" to its Conservative Roots.




> Many Americans don't know that there is such a place as the US Territory of American Samoa, or that American Samoa sends a Delegate to the House of Representatives. Amata Aumua Coleman Radewagen is the GOP candidate for that office, and as a long-time Republican she is the 5th ranking member in seniority in the Republican National Committee, and the National Chairwoman to the RNC from Am. Samoa.
> 
> Amata is a small government, traditional values, constitutional rights, fiscal conservative, grassroots political activist.
> 
> She is basing her campaign on Five Principles that resonate with "Ron Paul Republicans"


Aumua Amata is our new Delegate to the U.S. House

Congrats!

XNN

----------


## jurgs01

> Pickups: Loudermilk, Blum, Poliquin, Emmer, Walker, Love, Brat, Mooney, potentially (although unlikely) Didier, DeMaio, Bongino
> Sorry to see you go: Broun, Stockman, Bentivolio
> 
> Net: +5 to +8


Johnny Tacherra in California will be very good. Mark Walker in NC, Doug Le Malfa, and Mia Love will be above average. There are quite a few more that I am going through now. We'll certainly have to see how they vote, but I think there will be a lot of additions to the liberty votes.

----------


## philipped

> Johnny Tacherra in California will be very good. Mark Walker in NC, Doug Le Malfa, and Mia Love will be above average. There are quite a few more that I am going through now. We'll certainly have to see how they vote, but I think there will be a lot of additions to the liberty votes.


Hopefully numerically the House Liberty Caucus grows. If that happens and the opinion of Congressman Amash as chairman of this caucus grows in strength there, he can gain national prominence and the "liberty-minded" Republican becomes the new cool thing to be in Congress lol.

----------


## Zap!

Where is the thread for this in 2016? I searched but was unable to find one.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Where is the thread for this in 2016? I searched but was unable to find one.


There is now dedicated sub-forum:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/forumdi...ign-Evaluation

Post in the following thread if there is a new candidate that you support or want to evaluate:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...luation-Thread

----------

